# Lockdown Fans:  What Is Your Endgame Plan?



## Cecilie1200 (May 5, 2020)

People who want the lockdowns to continue spend a lot of time shouting slogans and congratulating themselves on how they're "the only ones who care about saving lives", but I have yet to hear any of them tell us what their actual plan is for an endgame, or how they envision the future going forward if we were to cave in to their demands.

So I'd really like to know:  if you could convince all the governors to continue the lockdowns, what do you think that looks like?  How long do you want it to last, and/or what is your metric for ending it?  And then what happens?  What's your plan going forward from there?  Do you have one?


----------



## Oddball (May 5, 2020)

Seems evident to me that they think death can be outlawed.


----------



## g5000 (May 5, 2020)

Cecilie1200 said:


> People who want the lockdowns to continue spend a lot of time shouting slogans and congratulating themselves on how they're "the only ones who care about saving lives", but I have yet to hear any of them tell us what their actual plan is for an endgame, or how they envision the future going forward if we were to cave in to their demands.
> 
> So I'd really like to know:  if you could convince all the governors to continue the lockdowns, what do you think that looks like?  How long do you want it to last, and/or what is your metric for ending it?  And then what happens?  What's your plan going forward from there?  Do you have one?


A good place to start is when there are no new cases.

You couldn't figure that out all by yourself?  Wow!


----------



## g5000 (May 5, 2020)

Another good place to start is when there is a system in place to track and trace the coronavirus.  

You know.  When Trump pulls his head out of his ass and actually makes that happen, and stops pretending it is happening.

'


----------



## Oddball (May 5, 2020)

g5000 said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> > People who want the lockdowns to continue spend a lot of time shouting slogans and congratulating themselves on how they're "the only ones who care about saving lives", but I have yet to hear any of them tell us what their actual plan is for an endgame, or how they envision the future going forward if we were to cave in to their demands.
> ...


IOW, you're stupid enough to think that the virus will just die if we hide long enough.

Whatta fucking retard.


----------



## g5000 (May 5, 2020)

Oddball said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> > Cecilie1200 said:
> ...


Hey dumbshit: South Korea Reports No New Domestic Coronavirus Cases

Unlike Trump, South Korea took this disease seriously from the beginning, and began a massive testing program while Trump went golfing and held rallies for six weeks and called this all a hoax.


----------



## g5000 (May 5, 2020)

From the link I just posted: 

_South Korea, which waged an early battle against COVID-19 after the disease emerged from China, said on Thursday that it had no new domestic cases for the first time since a surge nearly 10 weeks ago.

The country experienced its first case on Jan. 20, but didn't see infections ramp up until mid-February. They peaked on Feb. 29 with 909 daily cases and have been trending down ever since._


----------



## Mac-7 (May 5, 2020)

g5000 said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> > People who want the lockdowns to continue spend a lot of time shouting slogans and congratulating themselves on how they're "the only ones who care about saving lives", but I have yet to hear any of them tell us what their actual plan is for an endgame, or how they envision the future going forward if we were to cave in to their demands.
> ...


That will never happen


----------



## Cecilie1200 (May 5, 2020)

Oddball said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> > Cecilie1200 said:
> ...



There's a reason I have him on ignore, and it IS because he's never, ever had anything to say which even the most generous person could pretend was of value.


----------



## occupied (May 5, 2020)

No one is a fan of the lockdowns. Some people just love their mothers, fathers, grandmothers and grandfathers and are not eager to sacrifice them to President Trump's reelection campaign.


----------



## HappyJoy (May 5, 2020)

Mac-7 said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> > Cecilie1200 said:
> ...



Not with our president.


----------



## Mac-7 (May 5, 2020)

HappyJoy said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> > g5000 said:
> ...


Not with any president


----------



## Cecilie1200 (May 5, 2020)

HappyJoy said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> > g5000 said:
> ...



Okay, so I'll take you and G-5000 as two votes for "I don't care if the world burns if I can get Trump!!!"

You are not only free to go, you are encouraged to.


----------



## MarathonMike (May 5, 2020)

g5000 said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> > People who want the lockdowns to continue spend a lot of time shouting slogans and congratulating themselves on how they're "the only ones who care about saving lives", but I have yet to hear any of them tell us what their actual plan is for an endgame, or how they envision the future going forward if we were to cave in to their demands.
> ...


Zero new cases in the entire United States?  You obviously don't care what the impact has already been to a large percentage of Americans. And all this destruction happened in a few weeks. You are talking in terms of months and years to get to zero cases, that is insanity.


----------



## Mac-7 (May 5, 2020)

occupied said:


> No one is a fan of the lockdowns. Some people just love their mothers, fathers, grandmothers and grandfathers and are not eager to sacrifice them to President Trump's reelection campaign.


that group apparently does not include Fredo’s brother, the New York governor who insisted that chinese disease patients be sent to nursing homes


----------



## HappyJoy (May 5, 2020)

Mac-7 said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > Mac-7 said:
> ...



Looks like South Korea, Singapore and other countries are flattening out that curve and reducing their numbers of active cases. Why can't Trump?


----------



## dudmuck (May 5, 2020)

Cecilie1200 said:


> People who want the lockdowns to continue spend a lot of time shouting slogans and congratulating themselves on how they're "the only ones who care about saving lives", but I have yet to hear any of them tell us what their actual plan is for an endgame, or how they envision the future going forward if we were to cave in to their demands.
> 
> So I'd really like to know:  if you could convince all the governors to continue the lockdowns, what do you think that looks like?  How long do you want it to last, and/or what is your metric for ending it?  And then what happens?  What's your plan going forward from there?  Do you have one?


*The whitehouse posted the plan on their website.*
*Seems sensible to me, if Trump actually follows it.*
*Most certainly its not from Trump, but he cant stop it.*


----------



## 22lcidw (May 5, 2020)

occupied said:


> No one is a fan of the lockdowns. Some people just love their mothers, fathers, grandmothers and grandfathers and are not eager to sacrifice them to President Trump's reelection campaign.


So noble of you. There are at least three issues here...the virus, the economy, the potential war.


----------



## berg80 (May 5, 2020)

Cecilie1200 said:


> People who want the lockdowns


Nobody wants them. Some of us just recognize their necessity. And the enormous peril of re-opening before we have certain protocols in place like the ability to test on a massive scale. Something the admin promised we would be able to do by now but failed again to come through.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (May 5, 2020)

g5000 said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> > People who want the lockdowns to continue spend a lot of time shouting slogans and congratulating themselves on how they're "the only ones who care about saving lives", but I have yet to hear any of them tell us what their actual plan is for an endgame, or how they envision the future going forward if we were to cave in to their demands.
> ...



   So if that doesnt happen we should just sit back and let the world economy collapse which of course will cause far more deaths.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (May 5, 2020)

occupied said:


> No one is a fan of the lockdowns. Some people just love their mothers, fathers, grandmothers and grandfathers and are not eager to sacrifice them to President Trump's reelection campaign.



   You force your grandparents to work?


----------



## berg80 (May 5, 2020)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> > Cecilie1200 said:
> ...


You've received a red herring argument alert.


----------



## occupied (May 5, 2020)

Mac-7 said:


> occupied said:
> 
> 
> > No one is a fan of the lockdowns. Some people just love their mothers, fathers, grandmothers and grandfathers and are not eager to sacrifice them to President Trump's reelection campaign.
> ...


How many dead Americans do you think are "acceptable" losses? Give us a number.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (May 5, 2020)

berg80 said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > g5000 said:
> ...



  I see you didnt answer the question.


----------



## Oddball (May 5, 2020)

occupied said:


> No one is a fan of the lockdowns. Some people just love their mothers, fathers, grandmothers and grandfathers and are not eager to sacrifice them to President Trump's reelection campaign.


Then you keep the vulnerable safe until the threat passes, and leave the young and healthy to go about their lives.

"Sacrifice(ing) them to Trump's reelection campaign" is easily the most stupid thing I've read all year...Congratulations.


----------



## occupied (May 5, 2020)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> occupied said:
> 
> 
> > No one is a fan of the lockdowns. Some people just love their mothers, fathers, grandmothers and grandfathers and are not eager to sacrifice them to President Trump's reelection campaign.
> ...


My grandparents are long dead and I am grandparent age. I still work for a living, A lot of older Americans still work. Opening up stuff way early means they will have to go to work or lose their jobs. Pray you never have to find a job later in life. Older American workers are being sacrificed as surely as the nursing home residents.


----------



## IM2 (May 5, 2020)

Mac-7 said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > Mac-7 said:
> ...


No, just this one.


----------



## Mac-7 (May 5, 2020)

HappyJoy said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> > HappyJoy said:
> ...


You mean why cant democrat governors in deep blue states?


----------



## fncceo (May 5, 2020)

Never ending lock ... down!


----------



## g5000 (May 5, 2020)

Mac-7 said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > Mac-7 said:
> ...


The "blue states" are the most heavily populated, retard.  That's why Covid spreads more rapidly there.

You people are fucking retarded.

It takes an all out national effort, with a president who doesn't think Covid is a hoax. Covid has fuck-all to do with state borders.


----------



## HappyJoy (May 5, 2020)

Mac-7 said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > Mac-7 said:
> ...



The NYC area got hit early and it's densely populated. Not sure what the political party the governor is a member of makes a difference in that case.

California acted early though and on a per capita basis their numbers look great considering they were also hit early. They took action quick and it's been paying off ever since. Same in Washington, probably the first epicenter in the United States and now they aren't worth mentioning.


----------



## martybegan (May 5, 2020)

g5000 said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> > People who want the lockdowns to continue spend a lot of time shouting slogans and congratulating themselves on how they're "the only ones who care about saving lives", but I have yet to hear any of them tell us what their actual plan is for an endgame, or how they envision the future going forward if we were to cave in to their demands.
> ...



See you in 2023. 


And next try a response somewhat ground in reality.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (May 5, 2020)

occupied said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > occupied said:
> ...



   Wouldnt it make more sense for the gov to help the at risk elderly population and tell the rest to get back to work?
   You and your fake ass drama.....


----------



## martybegan (May 5, 2020)

berg80 said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> > People who want the lockdowns
> ...



Bullshit. Your type loves massive displays of government power, it makes your loins tingle.


----------



## Mac-7 (May 5, 2020)

occupied said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > occupied said:
> ...


are you hoping to get paid while sitting at home on your duff?

if the shutdown continues how do you know any jobs will be waiting for you?


----------



## IM2 (May 5, 2020)

Cecilie1200 said:


> People who want the lockdowns to continue spend a lot of time shouting slogans and congratulating themselves on how they're "the only ones who care about saving lives", but I have yet to hear any of them tell us what their actual plan is for an endgame, or how they envision the future going forward if we were to cave in to their demands.
> 
> So I'd really like to know:  if you could convince all the governors to continue the lockdowns, what do you think that looks like?  How long do you want it to last, and/or what is your metric for ending it?  And then what happens?  What's your plan going forward from there?  Do you have one?


This is about as dumb a question that anyone can ask. If your dumb ass had not sat at home listening to right wing bullshit, you'd understand what the end game is. Instead you listened to ignorance from idiots that told you how anybody on the so called left wants this to go on forever so they can take your rights. Or you chose to believe trumps hoax tale whereby you still believe the democrats and media are overblowing this just to stop trump from being re elected. Either way you've been duped into falling for trumps political game.


----------



## CowboyTed (May 5, 2020)

Cecilie1200 said:


> People who want the lockdowns to continue spend a lot of time shouting slogans and congratulating themselves on how they're "the only ones who care about saving lives", but I have yet to hear any of them tell us what their actual plan is for an endgame, or how they envision the future going forward if we were to cave in to their demands.
> 
> So I'd really like to know:  if you could convince all the governors to continue the lockdowns, what do you think that looks like?  How long do you want it to last, and/or what is your metric for ending it?  And then what happens?  What's your plan going forward from there?  Do you have one?



This is the Irish one...









						Key dates: Here's the plan for unwinding restrictions and getting life in Ireland back to normal
					

The plan was announced by Taoiseach Leo Varadkar this evening.




					www.thejournal.ie
				




Based on the numbers at the time... But this is the initial plan... Still a bit loosey goosey but it is a plan...


Phase one – 18 May
Phase two – 8 June
Phase three – 29 June
Phase four – 20 July
Phase five – 10 August


----------



## martybegan (May 5, 2020)

HappyJoy said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> > HappyJoy said:
> ...



More than likely due to the reliance on Mass Transit. Subways and commuter rail are perfect vectors for pathogens. 

For all their hippie spewing crap, Californians have never wanted to give up their cars and their commutes to the mountains.


----------



## Mac-7 (May 5, 2020)

occupied said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> > occupied said:
> ...


I will if you tell me how many new welfare bums will emerge from the shutdown if it goes on for a year longer?


----------



## IM2 (May 5, 2020)

martybegan said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> > Cecilie1200 said:
> ...


trump is gone in november.


----------



## IM2 (May 5, 2020)

Mac-7 said:


> occupied said:
> 
> 
> > Mac-7 said:
> ...


More ignorance.


----------



## Mac-7 (May 5, 2020)

martybegan said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > Mac-7 said:
> ...


*More than likely due to the reliance on Mass Transit. Subways and commuter rail are perfect vectors for pathogens.*

careful

in lib la la land that could be considered hate speech against libs favorite form of transportation


----------



## Mac-7 (May 5, 2020)

IM2 said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> > occupied said:
> ...


Your ignorance is pretending to know who the next president will be

This fight will go the distance


----------



## martybegan (May 5, 2020)

IM2 said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > g5000 said:
> ...



1st, if he does lose he isn't gone until January 2021. Learn how the system works before you talk about it. 

2nd, if Biden truly is your candidate, good luck with that. 

3rd. What difference would a new administration make? Can Democrats magically make a vaccine appear if they win the White House?


----------



## EvilCat Breath (May 5, 2020)

The endgame today is the same as it was in 1966.  Complete economic collapse and rebuilt along the communist model.


----------



## Marion Morrison (May 5, 2020)

Cecilie1200 said:


> People who want the lockdowns to continue spend a lot of time shouting slogans and congratulating themselves on how they're "the only ones who care about saving lives", but I have yet to hear any of them tell us what their actual plan is for an endgame, or how they envision the future going forward if we were to cave in to their demands.
> 
> So I'd really like to know:  if you could convince all the governors to continue the lockdowns, what do you think that looks like?  How long do you want it to last, and/or what is your metric for ending it?  And then what happens?  What's your plan going forward from there?  Do you have one?


As much misery and pain as they can extract from it!
It's probably just "Get Trump".


----------



## martybegan (May 5, 2020)

Mac-7 said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > HappyJoy said:
> ...



I am actually a fan of mass transit, for NY you have to be either crazy or determined to commute by car into Manhattan. I am, however, not anti-car, and I only use the Subway when I go into my main office, for field sites in NJ and the Boros car transport is much better.


----------



## HappyJoy (May 5, 2020)

martybegan said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > Mac-7 said:
> ...



In the Bay Area where they have kept COVID at bay they use mass transit quite often. BART runs through the entire bay area and San Francisco has MUNI. 

LA on the other hand has less public transportation and their numbers while in control are higher than the Bay Area. Why would that be? For starters those 5 or 6 counties that imitated the first massive stay at home orders. 

I don't doubt that mass transportation has an effect. A large one for that matter, but social distancing at least in San Francisco and it's surroundings has made an impact and your point (as much as it is one) just proves that.


----------



## bripat9643 (May 5, 2020)

g5000 said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> > People who want the lockdowns to continue spend a lot of time shouting slogans and congratulating themselves on how they're "the only ones who care about saving lives", but I have yet to hear any of them tell us what their actual plan is for an endgame, or how they envision the future going forward if we were to cave in to their demands.
> ...


ROFL!  

You are a fucking moron.  You believe no one is supposed to go back to work for 2 years?


----------



## Mac-7 (May 5, 2020)

martybegan said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> > martybegan said:
> ...


I accept that New Yorkers like their city

but I would not want to live there


----------



## bripat9643 (May 5, 2020)

Oddball said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> > Cecilie1200 said:
> ...


G5000 is a special kind of stupid.


----------



## IM2 (May 5, 2020)

martybegan said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > martybegan said:
> ...



I know how the system works better than you. Biden is about to whip trumps ass. And what we will see if he wins is a nationally coordinated plan with tests and proper tracking that will reduce the spread and slow things down until a vaccine is produced.


----------



## HappyJoy (May 5, 2020)

Mac-7 said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > Mac-7 said:
> ...



Does it matter to anyone where you want to live?


----------



## bripat9643 (May 5, 2020)

occupied said:


> No one is a fan of the lockdowns. Some people just love their mothers, fathers, grandmothers and grandfathers and are not eager to sacrifice them to President Trump's reelection campaign.


Actually that's wrong.  Plenty of TDS morons are fans of the lockdowns.

I couldn't care less about your grandma.  If you don't want her to get COVID-10, then keep her inside and away from people.  The rest of us have bills to pay.


----------



## bripat9643 (May 5, 2020)

berg80 said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> > People who want the lockdowns
> ...


We can't go another month with this lockdown or the economy will be destroyed.

Do you actually want another Great Depression?


----------



## IM2 (May 5, 2020)

Mac-7 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Mac-7 said:
> ...



It will go until the election is over. But if we have 2 million or more infections and 2-300,000 dead, you can forget about trumps re election. So let the nation open up and deaths double and see what happens to trump. You guys have been grossly misinformed about how this administration has done things and that's why you are here trying to argue that a impeached president who has let people die when he did not have to actually stands a chance of being re elected.


----------



## IM2 (May 5, 2020)

bripat9643 said:


> occupied said:
> 
> 
> > No one is a fan of the lockdowns. Some people just love their mothers, fathers, grandmothers and grandfathers and are not eager to sacrifice them to President Trump's reelection campaign.
> ...


Deranged Trump supporters (DTS)like you are here arguing for a chance to go out, get infected, spread the infection and cause more infections and death.


----------



## bripat9643 (May 5, 2020)

occupied said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> > occupied said:
> ...


How many bankrupt and financially destroyed Americans do you believe to be acceptable?


----------



## XponentialChaos (May 5, 2020)

It's not up to me.  But if it was, I'd at least like to see the curve flatten first.

Here's two very different curves.  I'd prefer if we looked more like the second one before opening everything up.


----------



## IM2 (May 5, 2020)

bripat9643 said:


> berg80 said:
> 
> 
> > Cecilie1200 said:
> ...



We can go another month and human life is more important than the economy.


----------



## IM2 (May 5, 2020)

bripat9643 said:


> occupied said:
> 
> 
> > Mac-7 said:
> ...


More than the number of dead ones.


----------



## sakinago (May 5, 2020)

Cecilie1200 said:


> People who want the lockdowns to continue spend a lot of time shouting slogans and congratulating themselves on how they're "the only ones who care about saving lives", but I have yet to hear any of them tell us what their actual plan is for an endgame, or how they envision the future going forward if we were to cave in to their demands.
> 
> So I'd really like to know:  if you could convince all the governors to continue the lockdowns, what do you think that looks like?  How long do you want it to last, and/or what is your metric for ending it?  And then what happens?  What's your plan going forward from there?  Do you have one?


The fat boy in me cried out after work. I decided to appease the demon with the incredibly unhealthy but incredibly delicious jalapeño burger from Wendy’s. Guess what. They’re out of BEEF. That’s in America, where we have such an over abundance a food we fill entire landfills up with what we don’t use. The UN recently said some 250 million people world wide are going to be starving if we don’t get our food chains back up to snuff soon. That’s going to require pretty significant re-openings. Restaurants, Bars, schools, anywhere that has food, which is almost everywhere. Otherwise, it’s no longer profitable for farmers and manufacturers to make the food if half of their buyers aren’t purchasing anymore. And if this lockdown continues, a lot of those places are going to be out of business permanently. At what point is extending the life of someone 6 months going to outweigh millions of families around the world starving to death? How long are we going to lock away our elderly from their grandkids? Herd immunity is and has always been the only practical option. But instead we’re catering to the rich white kids who’re playing a social game with each other, seeing who can spray the most virtue from their mouths by feigning care for the at risk pop of covid.


----------



## bripat9643 (May 5, 2020)

Mac-7 said:


> occupied said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...


He's obviously got a gaurenteed source of income.  Only people in such a situation could be such utter douchebags.


----------



## bripat9643 (May 5, 2020)

IM2 said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > occupied said:
> ...


50 million, asshole?


----------



## IM2 (May 5, 2020)

bripat9643 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


50 million living people can start over again. The dead cannot, nor will the families and friends ever recover from the loss. Life is more important than money motherfucker, plain and simple.


----------



## IM2 (May 5, 2020)

bripat9643 said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> > occupied said:
> ...


No, that's not the reason. Nobody wants to see financial ruin, but when you compare that to loss of life, there is no arguing what is more important and vital. Not if you are sane.


----------



## bripat9643 (May 5, 2020)

IM2 said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


You really are an asshole.

Your gandma can die, for all I care.  I won't have my life destroyed so your grandma doesn't have to isolate herself.


----------



## bripat9643 (May 5, 2020)

IM2 said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Mac-7 said:
> ...


Wrong.  There is plenty to argue about.


----------



## bripat9643 (May 5, 2020)

IM2 said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > berg80 said:
> ...


No it isn't.  Not for the numbers we're talking about.


----------



## bripat9643 (May 5, 2020)

IM2 said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > occupied said:
> ...


Your arguing to bankrupt the entire country.


----------



## TemplarKormac (May 5, 2020)

g5000 said:


> A good place to start is when there are no new cases.
> 
> You couldn't figure that out all by yourself? Wow!



What an asinine response. 

"No new cases" means waiting another two years at most. Where will America be then?

You tell me, smartass.


----------



## IM2 (May 5, 2020)

bripat9643 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


My grandmother died in 1995. But I refuse to see lives destroyed because your punk ass doesn't have the discipline to do what it takes to reduce the spread of the virus just so you can go down to the store and buy a bag of seeds. We don't need to be infected because of idiots like you. You right wingers are like children. I don't like this any more than you do, but I am not willing to get sick so I can go watch state u play a football game. Nor am I willing to get sick just so I can make some money. We don't have an economy if half the people are sick. And we certainly don't if people are dying. So grow up. You ain't missing nothing because you can't go sell something


----------



## TemplarKormac (May 5, 2020)

g5000 said:


> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> > g5000 said:
> ...



Notice that this happened in South Korea in the span of a few months. What you're suggesting we do with America will take at minimum a couple of years, even with all the bureaucracy shoved out of the way.

Stop being childish.


----------



## IM2 (May 5, 2020)

bripat9643 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


No that's not what I am doing. But that is the result of opening up far too soon. You see, I find that there is something severely wring with a person who only thinks about money and how this pandemic is going to hurt this country financially. 70,000 people have died. Families have lost members, neighbors have lost friends, communities haver lost citizens, and your ass is talking about your mother fucking checkbook. You're fucked up in the head.


----------



## IM2 (May 5, 2020)

TemplarKormac said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> > Oddball said:
> ...


It doesn't have to take a couple of years. It could have been in place and going on right now had it not been for presidential idiocy.


----------



## Rambunctious (May 5, 2020)

IM2 said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


Then stay home...no one said you have to go out....stay home and cower in the corner....that's where cowards belong....we are going to get back to....making America great again....


----------



## TemplarKormac (May 5, 2020)

IM2 said:


> But I refuse to see lives destroyed because your punk ass doesn't have the discipline to do what it takes to reduce the spread of the virus just so you can go down to the store and buy a bag of seeds.



When scientific data suggests the survival rate for this virus is upwards of 96%, he can do whatever he damn well pleases as long as he observes some semblance of mitigation.  And you can kindly take a hike.

There were people out here making a living before this virus struck, and now you want them to sacrifice their fiscal wellbeing purely so you can sate some sort of inane paranoia on your part. 



IM2 said:


> My grandmother died in 1995.


My condolences. 

However, she didn't die from COVID-19.


----------



## IM2 (May 5, 2020)

bripat9643 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


Yes it is. The president needs to get off his ass and do what needs to be done.


----------



## TemplarKormac (May 5, 2020)

IM2 said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > g5000 said:
> ...



Psh. 

It won't be because of Trump, or any other president. The red tape and bureaucracy is what will make it take two years. 

You're too eager to blame one president or another for something negative that happens to you.


----------



## IM2 (May 5, 2020)

Rambunctious said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


Coward has nothing to do with this. You are a fool.


----------



## IM2 (May 5, 2020)

TemplarKormac said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...


This could have been avoided so I do blame the president for not doing his job because he could have reduced this dramatically.


----------



## sparky (May 5, 2020)

The OP asks for some '_end game_'?

well mine is to survive the government boots on my neck , which seems to be far worse a fate than C19

~S~


----------



## TemplarKormac (May 5, 2020)

IM2 said:


> Yes it is. The president needs to get off his ass and do what needs to be done.



He is. You're just too emotionally biased to see it. 

But by all means, continue making emotional and paranoid arguments. I will refute you with empirical evidence.


----------



## Rambunctious (May 5, 2020)

IM2 said:


> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


It has to do with you thinking a bad economy will keep Trump from winning...you are wrong of course....but you stay home on welfare we are going back out to restaurants and stores and church....and back to work so we can make America great again.....MAGA punk....


----------



## LordBrownTrout (May 5, 2020)

g5000 said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> > People who want the lockdowns to continue spend a lot of time shouting slogans and congratulating themselves on how they're "the only ones who care about saving lives", but I have yet to hear any of them tell us what their actual plan is for an endgame, or how they envision the future going forward if we were to cave in to their demands.
> ...



With this type of retarded thinking no one would ever come out.


----------



## sparky (May 5, 2020)

IM2 said:


> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



Don't allow those sorts the privilege of provocation IM2....

~S~


----------



## IM2 (May 5, 2020)

TemplarKormac said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > But I refuse to see lives destroyed because your punk ass doesn't have the discipline to do what it takes to reduce the spread of the virus just so you can go down to the store and buy a bag of seeds.
> ...



People with COVID-19 have had a wide range of symptoms reported – ranging from mild symptoms to severe illness.

Symptoms may appear *2-14 days after exposure* *to the virus.* People with these symptoms or combinations of symptoms may have COVID-19:

Cough
Shortness of breath or difficulty breathing
_Or at least two of these symptoms:_

Fever
Chills
Repeated shaking with chills
Muscle pain

Headache
Sore throat
New loss of taste or smell
Children have similar symptoms to adults and generally have mild illness.
This list is not all inclusive. Please consult your medical provider for any other symptoms that are severe or concerning to you.

When to Seek Medical Attention
If you have any of these *emergency warning signs** for COVID-19 get *medical attention immediately:*

Trouble breathing
Persistent pain or pressure in the chest
New confusion or inability to arouse
Bluish lips or face
*This list is not all inclusive. Please consult your medical provider for any other symptoms that are severe or concerning to you.









						Coronavirus Disease 2019 (COVID-19) – Symptoms
					

Self-Checker is a guide to make decisions on when to get testing.




					www.cdc.gov
				




The fact is that even if you survive this, it is not something you want to get. And the only cure when you get it is to hope it doesn't get worse. Sorry, that's just not something I want to go through. It's easy to  talk shit about oh well people die anyway until it's you looking at the grim reaper punching your time card, your spouses or your childs time card from this virus.


----------



## IM2 (May 5, 2020)

sparky said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Rambunctious said:
> ...



Thanks sparky.


----------



## Oddball (May 5, 2020)

IM2 said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


Then you Cower in Place™ under your bed like a terrified little beta cuck, and let the rest of us get on with living.

Oh, and go wash your hands.


----------



## bripat9643 (May 5, 2020)

IM2 said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


You don't think lives are destroyed when people are unemployed for years, go bankrupt, lose everything they own and live on the street?

You're a colossal dumbfuck.  If you don't want to be infected, then stay in your house, but don't be telling other people they can't go to work.  95% of people who get COVID-19 don't even know it, so how is half the population going to be so sick that they can't go to work?  only 0.01% of the population will die because of COVID-19.  I'm not exactly quacking in my boots over that.


----------



## bripat9643 (May 5, 2020)

IM2 said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


NOT!


----------



## bripat9643 (May 5, 2020)

IM2 said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


Your arguing to bankrupt the entire country.         The same thing happened in every flu epidemic we've ever had.  Every frikken year, dumbass.


----------



## Indeependent (May 5, 2020)

Maybe it's a good think that everyone in my community is close with the shop keepers and auto shops, etc.
Maybe it's not such a good thing.
A lot of people can't pay their most basic bills.
$1,200.00/month doesn't cover 6K+ a month.


----------



## lennypartiv (May 5, 2020)

Cecilie1200 said:


> People who want the lockdowns to continue spend a lot of time shouting slogans and congratulating themselves on how they're "the only ones who care about saving lives", but I have yet to hear any of them tell us what their actual plan is for an endgame, or how they envision the future going forward if we were to cave in to their demands.


The lockdowns are so stupid.  "We need to do this to save Grandpa" the libs say.  It ain't gonna save my Grandpa, he died years ago.  Libs make no sense.


----------



## bripat9643 (May 5, 2020)

IM2 said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


No, it couldn't have been avoided by us, moron.


----------



## lennypartiv (May 5, 2020)

HappyJoy said:


> Looks like South Korea, Singapore and other countries are flattening out that curve and reducing their numbers of active cases. Why can't Trump?


Another liberal who wants our economy to tank.


----------



## TemplarKormac (May 5, 2020)

IM2 said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


Tell me something I don't know.


----------



## theHawk (May 5, 2020)

g5000 said:


> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> > g5000 said:
> ...


South Korea is a small ass nation, practically an island thanks to the most secure border in the world.
The US still has a nice big open border in the south thanks to Democrats filing lawsuits, and refusing to fund it.  Not to mention we have no border protection with Canada either.  So no matter how much we “lock down” and stop the spread internally, we’ll always have illegals bringing it in anyway.


----------



## Rambunctious (May 5, 2020)

The corona virus is weakening...most viruses mutate towards weakening because if the host dies so does the virus...so the virus mutates weaker for that reason...fascinating stuff... just came out tonight....


----------



## HappyJoy (May 5, 2020)

lennypartiv said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > Looks like South Korea, Singapore and other countries are flattening out that curve and reducing their numbers of active cases. Why can't Trump?
> ...



Quite the contrary. I want out country to do what it needs to and get back on track. What the wingnuts are doing is just prolonging the the impacts of the virus.


----------



## MarathonMike (May 5, 2020)

berg80 said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> > People who want the lockdowns
> ...


Nobody wants them? Wrong just read this board, many of your Trump hating comrades want  to wait until the new case numbers drop to ZERO.


----------



## HappyJoy (May 5, 2020)

MarathonMike said:


> berg80 said:
> 
> 
> > Cecilie1200 said:
> ...




Nobody wants to stay at home just like nobody wants to go to the dentist but sometimes you have to put your big boy pants on and be responsible.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (May 5, 2020)

Cecilie1200 said:


> People who want the lockdowns to continue spend a lot of time shouting slogans and congratulating themselves on how they're "the only ones who care about saving lives", but I have yet to hear any of them tell us what their actual plan is for an endgame, or how they envision the future going forward if we were to cave in to their demands.
> 
> So I'd really like to know:  if you could convince all the governors to continue the lockdowns, what do you think that looks like?  How long do you want it to last, and/or what is your metric for ending it?  And then what happens?  What's your plan going forward from there?  Do you have one?


Strawman fallacy.


----------



## TemplarKormac (May 5, 2020)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> > People who want the lockdowns to continue spend a lot of time shouting slogans and congratulating themselves on how they're "the only ones who care about saving lives", but I have yet to hear any of them tell us what their actual plan is for an endgame, or how they envision the future going forward if we were to cave in to their demands.
> ...


Non sequitur.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (May 5, 2020)

TemplarKormac said:


> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> > Cecilie1200 said:
> ...


Wrong.

No one ‘wants’ the health and safety guidelines to continue.

The thread premise is a lie and fails as fallacy as a consequence.


----------



## Mac-7 (May 5, 2020)

IM2 said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Mac-7 said:
> ...


You cant hide from the chinese disease indefinitely

sooner or later everyone has to face it


----------



## candycorn (May 5, 2020)

Oddball said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> > Cecilie1200 said:
> ...


The blob said it was going to disappear like a miracle.  Don’t you believe your lord and master!


----------



## TemplarKormac (May 5, 2020)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Wrong.
> 
> No one ‘wants’ the health and safety guidelines to continue.
> 
> The thread premise is a lie and fails as fallacy as a consequence.



Where in the OP did Cecilie1200 say that? Or did you even read the post?

Just like you to accuse someone of saying something they didn't say.

Stop trying to sound smart. Because you aren't. You are full of mendacity.


----------



## TemplarKormac (May 5, 2020)

candycorn said:


> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> > g5000 said:
> ...



Your lords and masters are saying it will continue on for an indefinite period of time!

Thanks for showing us how much of a shill you are.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (May 5, 2020)

This is yet another tedious, inane thread with conservatives whining about the health and safety guidelines for purely partisan reasons, frightened that Republicans will lose the WH and Senate this November.


----------



## martybegan (May 5, 2020)

HappyJoy said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > HappyJoy said:
> ...



BART isn't a pimple on the ass of the NYC subway system, or the other three commuter lines, either by reach or by passenger volume and concentration.


----------



## martybegan (May 5, 2020)

Mac-7 said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > Mac-7 said:
> ...



I like being near my friends and family, the cities government and some of the more annoying SJW types i can do without.


----------



## TemplarKormac (May 5, 2020)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> This is yet another tedious, inane thread with conservatives whining about the health and safety guidelines for purely partisan reasons, frightened that Republicans will lose the WH and Senate this November.


----------



## Rocko (May 5, 2020)

For those of you saying the country will go bankrupt in a month or two if this continues. Any evidence to back that up? I’m pretty sure the economy would survive if we weathered the storm a bit longer.

Like most issues this is not black and white, it’s up to experts like doctor Fauci to find that gray area. We have made some progress with the mitigation efforts. We just need more. None of us are infectious disease experts, so I don’t think anyone of us are qualified enough to put together a sensible plan. To some degree both sides of this argument are arguing out of emotion. Sometimes you have to put your trust in those of us that are more experienced and wiser. I trust our experts have put in place a plan that preserves life to the best of their abilities and I’m willing to see that plan through. People like Fauci and Brix aren’t trying to destroy the country


----------



## Oddball (May 5, 2020)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> This is yet another tedious, inane thread with conservatives whining about the health and safety guidelines for purely partisan reasons, frightened that Republicans will lose the WH and Senate this November.


----------



## Oddball (May 5, 2020)

candycorn said:


> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> > g5000 said:
> ...


It may well yet do that....When was the last time you heard of anyone getting SARS or MERS?


----------



## candycorn (May 5, 2020)

TemplarKormac said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Oddball said:
> ...



I can quote your blob stating there would be a miracle. Can you quote anyone saying this won't end?  I didn't think so.


----------



## Oddball (May 5, 2020)

candycorn said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...


He ain't "my blob" shitferbrains....And can you answer the question?...When was the last case of SARS or MERS you've heard of?


----------



## TemplarKormac (May 5, 2020)

candycorn said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...


Easy question:

What should the status of the pandemic be when we open America up again?

"No more new cases" you say?

That's 2023 at the earliest. So, for people with deteriorating financial health, _forever_.

I thought as much.


----------



## candycorn (May 5, 2020)

TemplarKormac said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...



I said that?  Quote me please. 

What I actually did say, you idiot, was that we should listen to the experts.


----------



## blackhawk (May 5, 2020)

As I have said before there will never be a perfect risk free time to start to ease these lockdowns anyone who thinks there will be is living in a fantasy world. The take on how to handle these lockdowns is just another example of how partisan we have become as nation one side keep everything locked down with no end in sight the other open everything up yesterday and don't look back. Shocking as both sides will find this there is a middle ground which a number of states are using.


----------



## TemplarKormac (May 5, 2020)

candycorn said:


> What I actually did say, you idiot, was that we should listen to the experts.


Okay, here are the experts:





__





						AAAS
					






					science.sciencemag.org
				




Now, if we listen to the "experts," we would be locked down until at least 2024.

So, yes, you actually did say that.


----------



## candycorn (May 5, 2020)

TemplarKormac said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > What I actually did say, you idiot, was that we should listen to the experts.
> ...



The American Association for the Advancement of Science....  I seem to have missed the part about them saying "lockdown until 2024".  You can find it for me like a good little doggie and fetch or not.  Either way...you can't quote me stating any such thing.  Why is it you can't tell the truth...ever?


----------



## TemplarKormac (May 5, 2020)

candycorn said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...


"Longitudinal serological studies are urgently needed to determine the extent and duration of immunity to SARS-CoV-2. Even in the event of apparent elimination, SARS-CoV-2 surveillance should be maintained since a resurgence in contagion could be possible as late as 2024."

Bro, do you even read?


----------



## TemplarKormac (May 5, 2020)

candycorn said:


> Either way...you can't quote me stating any such thing. Why is it you can't tell the truth...ever?



I am telling the truth. Unlike you, I am able to grasp inferences.

By saying "listen to the experts" you are essentially saying "let's stay locked down indefinitely".

Would you like to dispute that? Or do liberals like you not care about science anymore?


----------



## TemplarKormac (May 5, 2020)

These draconian measures could last anywhere from 2-5 years based on what experts are cited.









						Social distancing may remain in place until 2022, Harvard researchers say
					

Researchers said social distancing may have to be extended unless a vaccine becomes available or "critical care capacity is increased."




					www.nbcnews.com


----------



## TemplarKormac (May 5, 2020)

Here, candycorn apply this generously to your backside:


----------



## candycorn (May 5, 2020)

TemplarKormac said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...



Surveillance does not equal lockdown. In fact, it is the exact opposite.


----------



## TemplarKormac (May 5, 2020)

candycorn said:


> Surveillance does not equal lockdown. In fact, it is the exact opposite.



Surveillance can be abused. Just ask China how simple surveillance is used to lock people down and prevent them from doing certain things.

My goodness, you are denser than a black hole.


----------



## candycorn (May 5, 2020)

TemplarKormac said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Either way...you can't quote me stating any such thing. Why is it you can't tell the truth...ever?
> ...



Dispute that you're lying?  No I don't dispute that.

You said I said "A".  I ask you to quote me. You can't. There for you're lying. Not that difficult.  The thing is that blob supporters like yourself seem to have the hardest time telling the truth.  Like your blob said that the virus would disappear like a miracle.  Here is the quote:  “It’s going to disappear. One day it’s like a miracle, it will disappear,”

Do you believe him?


----------



## candycorn (May 5, 2020)

TemplarKormac said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Surveillance does not equal lockdown. In fact, it is the exact opposite.
> ...



"denser"?  LOL.

I'll let you ask China.  Surveillance is predicated on observing behavior.  Behavior during "lockdown" need not be observed since there is no risk of contagion.  These are the facts and they are not in dispute.  But you may continue with your pointless diatribe. 

Just try to be honest for a change.


----------



## WelfareQueen (May 5, 2020)

candycorn said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...




Candy, you used to be the normal moronic left-tard, which I guess is okay.  But you have become seriously angry all the time.  It's not healthy.


----------



## Nosmo King (May 5, 2020)

Cecilie1200 said:


> People who want the lockdowns to continue spend a lot of time shouting slogans and congratulating themselves on how they're "the only ones who care about saving lives", but I have yet to hear any of them tell us what their actual plan is for an endgame, or how they envision the future going forward if we were to cave in to their demands.
> 
> So I'd really like to know:  if you could convince all the governors to continue the lockdowns, what do you think that looks like?  How long do you want it to last, and/or what is your metric for ending it?  And then what happens?  What's your plan going forward from there?  Do you have one?


No one is a "lockdown fan". Everyone wants to get back to normal activities. Why is the Right wing the short-sighted and the knuckle dragging Trumpians trying so hard to make health and safety a wedge issue? Whose advise is more prudent during a pandemic: economists or epidemiologists? Science must dictate the wisdom.


----------



## TemplarKormac (May 5, 2020)

candycorn said:


> You said I said "A". I ask you to quote me. You can't



I don't need to. On this board people mean different things from what they actually say.

Let me lay it out for you:

1. You said and I quote "listen to the experts." Experts are saying we need to maintain these measures for the next 2-5 years.
2. You said "quote me," and I did. "Listen to the experts," you said.

And from that statement I can infer a few things:

1. You, a liberal, are attached to science that supports your viewpoints.
2. You, a liberal, will ignore science that does not support your viewpoints. 
3. And as such, when you say "listen to the experts," you clearly mean the ones I just got done citing saying we could be experiencing these conditions for the next 2-5 years.
4. I have been commenting on this board for the better part of a decade. I can read people like you just about as easily as I can a concert flyer posted on a telephone pole.


----------



## candycorn (May 5, 2020)

TemplarKormac said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > You said I said "A". I ask you to quote me. You can't
> ...


"On this board people mean different things from what they actually say."

LOL...

Wow....  That statement was so brazenly stupid that I am actually speechless.


----------



## TemplarKormac (May 5, 2020)

candycorn said:


> The thing is that blob supporters like yourself seem to have the hardest time telling the truth.



Notice, that, _not once have you tried to refute me or my statements_. All you could do was call me a liar and utter the word "blob" repeatedly.


----------



## WelfareQueen (May 5, 2020)

Nosmo King said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> > People who want the lockdowns to continue spend a lot of time shouting slogans and congratulating themselves on how they're "the only ones who care about saving lives", but I have yet to hear any of them tell us what their actual plan is for an endgame, or how they envision the future going forward if we were to cave in to their demands.
> ...




The problem is "science" is frequently wrong.   Witness the dozens of major errors regarding the corona virus.  Remember when it couldn't be transmitted human to human?  How about when it was supposed to have a 3.4% mortality rate.   I could post many other examples.  Scientist are wrong all the time.


----------



## candycorn (May 5, 2020)

TemplarKormac said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > The thing is that blob supporters like yourself seem to have the hardest time telling the truth.
> ...



Oh no....I've proven you're a liar since you can't quote me.  As for calling your lord and master the blob, I'm sorry it offends you.


----------



## TemplarKormac (May 5, 2020)

candycorn said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...



You can be speechless and say a million things, candycorn. Like you just did. 

Note your inability to read whole posts. Notice how you stopped at the first sentence before you decided to reply.

Keep coming back. I am enjoying humiliating you right now.


----------



## WelfareQueen (May 5, 2020)

candycorn said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...




Candy Mad!!!!


----------



## TemplarKormac (May 5, 2020)

candycorn said:


> Oh no....I've proven you're a liar since you can't quote me. As for calling your lord and master the blob, I'm sorry it offends you.



My, aren't we stupid. 

How have you proven anything? You won't prove me wrong, all you're doing is calling me a liar. 

Sorry, that's not how debates work. 

Oh, and I do apologize if the English language is far more nuanced than your troll brain can comprehend.


----------



## Unkotare (May 5, 2020)

Seems to me the only viable endgame is for us all to work together to defeat Thanos and his army.


----------



## candycorn (May 5, 2020)

TemplarKormac said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...



"On this board people mean different things from what they actually say."

Anyway...back to the topic.  I think we should listen to the experts.  I'm sure you'll put that through your idiot filter and come up with something that means the exact opposite.


----------



## candycorn (May 5, 2020)

TemplarKormac said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Oh no....I've proven you're a liar since you can't quote me. As for calling your lord and master the blob, I'm sorry it offends you.
> ...



Yes, you're quite stupid.  You continue to prove it.

Exhibit A:

"On this board people mean different things from what they actually say."

Still in shock.


----------



## TemplarKormac (May 5, 2020)

candycorn said:


> I'll let you ask China. Surveillance is predicated on observing behavior.



In this context, observations are used to guide action. In China's case (and in various uber liberal cities and states across the US), to suppress human rights and freedoms. 

Next?


----------



## HappyJoy (May 5, 2020)

martybegan said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > martybegan said:
> ...




It carries a lot of people all day long and it's more than LA has and SF has a lower infection rate per capita.


----------



## TemplarKormac (May 5, 2020)

candycorn said:


> Anyway...back to the topic. I think we should listen to the experts. I'm sure you'll put that through your idiot filter and come up with something that means the exact opposite.



You are making this all too easy.

"Listen to the experts"

Okay. Let's keep this country locked down indefinitely, until the virus is completely eradicated. Meaning that, according to your 'experts', is 5 years at the most.

Wanna keep going?


----------



## candycorn (May 5, 2020)

TemplarKormac said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > I'll let you ask China. Surveillance is predicated on observing behavior.
> ...



Uh; no.

There is no need to surveil (sp?) persons who are isolated. 

I think what you're having an issue with (imagine my shock) is disease surveillance and criminal surveillance are two different things.


----------



## candycorn (May 5, 2020)

TemplarKormac said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Anyway...back to the topic. I think we should listen to the experts. I'm sure you'll put that through your idiot filter and come up with something that means the exact opposite.
> ...



Again, I never said any such thing.  You're just making that up. As is your habit to lie constantly. 

But we've covered this ground before.


----------



## TemplarKormac (May 5, 2020)

candycorn said:


> Again, I never said any such thing. You're just making that up. As is your habit to lie constantly.



You don't have to. Do you ever notice how politicians say one thing and do another?

That is essentially what you're doing. 

Now move along.


----------



## TemplarKormac (May 5, 2020)

candycorn said:


> Uh; no.
> 
> There is no need to surveil (sp?) persons who are isolated.
> 
> I think what you're having an issue with (imagine my shock) is disease surveillance and criminal surveillance are two different things.



You know nothing.

And you unwittingly (and adroitly) demonstrated my point.

Surveillance can be used to ensure people remain isolated. Ergo, surveillance can be used to ensure compliance with unjust rules, laws, or other policies. A lack of said compliance can result in severe or inhuman punishments. 

Your constant self flagellating right now is becoming quite amusing.


----------



## candycorn (May 5, 2020)

TemplarKormac said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Again, I never said any such thing. You're just making that up. As is your habit to lie constantly.
> ...



Nah...I'm saying let science guide us. To you that means we stay locked down for 5 years. 

Not sure why you just can't comprehend what I'm writing.  I'm guessing you're either drunk or high on drugs.


----------



## TemplarKormac (May 5, 2020)

Nosmo King said:


> Science must dictate the wisdom.



QUOD ERAT DEMONSTRANDUM.

candycorn

And since you liked the post where this quote came from, you have lost this debate.


----------



## candycorn (May 5, 2020)

TemplarKormac said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Uh; no.
> ...



Wow...you are a moron.  Do you enjoy not knowing simple definitions and contradicting yourself as much as you enjoy lying?


----------



## martybegan (May 5, 2020)

HappyJoy said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > HappyJoy said:
> ...



it carried less and less because SF couldn't control the crime on it. 

And again, until we know the asymptomatic and minor symptom case ratio, any calculations are based on either hospital admittance, limited testing, or extrapolation based on minimal data.


----------



## candycorn (May 5, 2020)

TemplarKormac said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > Science must dictate the wisdom.
> ...



"On this board people mean different things from what they actually say."
Still amazed...


Again, to try to stay remotely on topic; I think we should listen to science...


----------



## TemplarKormac (May 5, 2020)

candycorn said:


> Nah...I'm saying let science guide us. To you that means we stay locked down for 5 years.



"Let science guide us"

QUOD ERAT DEMONSTRANDUM.

You are _very much_ demonstrating my point.

What would science like us to do right now? Stay in our homes. Do not socialize. Do nothing until the virus is eradicated.

Meaning, according to some studies, 2-5 years. Or essentially, for some people struggling to feed, clothe, and shelter themselves and their families, _forever_.


----------



## basquebromance (May 5, 2020)

"socialism always leads to authoritarianism" - Lord Acton


----------



## TemplarKormac (May 5, 2020)

candycorn said:


> Again, to try to stay remotely on topic; I think we should listen to science...



Here I have quoted science to you twice. *You chose to ignore it.*

Keep trying to take the high ground. Mine will always be higher.


----------



## candycorn (May 5, 2020)

TemplarKormac said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Nah...I'm saying let science guide us. To you that means we stay locked down for 5 years.
> ...



That is how you interpret it I guess.  Not that your interpretation has any tether to reality.


----------



## candycorn (May 5, 2020)

TemplarKormac said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Again, to try to stay remotely on topic; I think we should listen to science...
> ...



I'm sure you're quite high at the moment.  Booze or narcotics...I'm not sure which.


----------



## TemplarKormac (May 5, 2020)

candycorn said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...



You have been reduced to ad hominem and namecalling.

By all means, continue embarrassing yourself.


----------



## TemplarKormac (May 5, 2020)

candycorn said:


> Wow...you are a moron. Do you enjoy not knowing simple definitions and contradicting yourself as much as you enjoy lying?



I know simple definitions.

I also know that words and actions can be one of two things:

1. Be the same.
2. Be different.

The latter seems to be your case.  How much more do I have to simplify this for you?


----------



## Dr Grump (May 5, 2020)

Cecilie1200 said:


> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> > g5000 said:
> ...



I know you have me on ignore, too. I don't have anybody on ignore. I love to see ignorance on display. Makes me feel better about myself.

As to the OP. Like NZ and Australia, everybody will start opening for business again. Both countries have almost flattened the curve and new cases are negligible. There might be a resurgence if were not careful, but lockdown measures are decreasing. You know why? Good leadership.


----------



## TemplarKormac (May 5, 2020)

Dr Grump said:


> I love to see ignorance on display. Makes me feel better about myself.



Is that why you post? Just to see yourself post?

Hey, whatever floats your boat, bro.


----------



## nightengale (May 5, 2020)

g5000 said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> > People who want the lockdowns to continue spend a lot of time shouting slogans and congratulating themselves on how they're "the only ones who care about saving lives", but I have yet to hear any of them tell us what their actual plan is for an endgame, or how they envision the future going forward if we were to cave in to their demands.
> ...


So how long will that take, to get down to ZERO new cases, in a country of 335 million? 

A year? 18 months?

Who is going to be do all the work while the rest of the nation is sitting in bed and watching Netflix?

How long do you think the current essential workers will be willing and able to do everything while the elite sit in their homes and try new kale recipes? 

And what about our basic food supply lines? And our necessary medications?  How long will those be available if we shut down our country for a year or two?

In fact, we would have a complete economic collapse, a massive food shortage, the dollar would be worthless and there would be civil unrest and social upheaval. 

You couldn't figure that out all by yourself? Wow.


----------



## Nosmo King (May 5, 2020)

WelfareQueen said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > Cecilie1200 said:
> ...


Do you want then to rely on political leaders who said we have it under control, there are only 15 cases and soon it will be down to two, hydroxyclhoroquine is an effective treatment what have you got to lose, investigat injections of disinfectants? If reliability is your metric, think twice before you dismiss expertise in favor of happy talk.


----------



## Nosmo King (May 5, 2020)

TemplarKormac said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > Science must dictate the wisdom.
> ...


Do you advocate abandoning science? In favor of what?


----------



## HappyJoy (May 5, 2020)

martybegan said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > martybegan said:
> ...



San Francisco is responsible for patrolling BART? That's interesting considering about 90% of it is outside the city. 

Oh, now you care about testing and can't possibly come to any conclusions even though that's what you've been doing.


----------



## Dr Grump (May 5, 2020)

TemplarKormac said:


> Is that why you post? Just to see yourself post?
> 
> Hey, whatever floats your boat, bro.



Naw. There are several reasons I post. Same as everybody else.


----------



## TemplarKormac (May 5, 2020)

Nosmo King said:


> Do you advocate abandoning science? In favor of what?



Nope. I advocate science. I simply don't advocate it being used as a weapon to curtail our basic freedoms like both of you do.

If you support using science to do just that, never lecture me on 'freedom' or 'the right to choose' again. Ever.


----------



## TemplarKormac (May 5, 2020)

occupied said:


> No one is a fan of the lockdowns. Some people just love their mothers, fathers, grandmothers and grandfathers and are not eager to sacrifice them to President Trump's reelection campaign.



Curious, do you want people to sacrifice their jobs and income to Joe Biden's election chances instead?


----------



## Dr Grump (May 5, 2020)

TemplarKormac said:


> Nope. I advocate science. I simply don't advocate it being used as a weapon to curtail our basic freedoms like both of you do.



Exhibit A about not putting people on ignore so I can see wilful ignorance.

You think the whole purpose of scientists and doctors giving their QUALIFIED opinions on COVID-19 is all about curtailing freedoms? That's what they are trying to do? They're not trying to stop people dying?
If I believed in a god I'd swear to him or her you couldn't make this shit up,


----------



## TemplarKormac (May 5, 2020)

occupied said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> > occupied said:
> ...



How many Americans will die in abject poverty and starvation when they lose their jobs due to the draconian lockdowns you wish to  impose?

Give us a number.


----------



## candycorn (May 5, 2020)

TemplarKormac said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...


You went there first.  I debate in the manner in which I'm debated.
We've established that you're a habitual liar because you can't have an honest discussion or an honest anything else.


----------



## Dr Grump (May 5, 2020)

TemplarKormac said:


> How many Americans will die in abject poverty and starvation when they lose their jobs due to the draconian lockdowns you wish to  impose?



None. Unless they choose to.


----------



## TemplarKormac (May 5, 2020)

Dr Grump said:


> You think the whole purpose of scientists and doctors giving their QUALIFIED opinions on COVID-19 is all about curtailing freedoms?



Nope. But Hitler tried to use science (albeit flawed) to justify his genocide of 6 million people.

So, what if a scientist says that endemics data suggest we open this country back up. Is his opinion 'qualified' or stupid?

Duplicity at it's finest.


----------



## candycorn (May 5, 2020)

TemplarKormac said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Wow...you are a moron. Do you enjoy not knowing simple definitions and contradicting yourself as much as you enjoy lying?
> ...



"On this board people mean different things from what they actually say."

Apparently words can mean anything to you.  Again...you seem to have a problem with basic definitions.


----------



## TemplarKormac (May 5, 2020)

candycorn said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...



No, you don't. You chose to ignore the fact you advocated for perpetual lockdowns. 

"Follow the science"

Make all the excuses you wish.  You still lose.


----------



## nightengale (May 5, 2020)

HappyJoy said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> > HappyJoy said:
> ...


We have 300 million more citizens than So Korea has. And they are a small country that has much less international travel that we did at the time. 

We probably should have closed our borders down completely much sooner than we did.  But it is interesting that the Dems attacked Trump when he did first shut down the flights from China. 

NOW people say we should have done what other countries did, which was to totally cut off ALL international flights immediately. I wonder how that would have gone over ?

A small country, with little diversity, can 'track' their citizens much easier and more effectively that a very large country with as many states as we have.  I don't think it is a fair comparison. 

Other than our large urban centers, we have been doing pretty well, statistically.


----------



## candycorn (May 5, 2020)

TemplarKormac said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...



Again... in no way shape or form did I ever suggest anything remotely similar. 

"On this board people mean different things from what they actually say."


----------



## TemplarKormac (May 5, 2020)

candycorn said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...



You have nothing else. Time for you to exit this thread now.


----------



## Dr Grump (May 5, 2020)

TemplarKormac said:


> Nope. But Hitler tried to use science (albeit flawed) to justify his genocide of 6 million people.
> 
> So, what if a scientist says that data suggests we open this country back up. Is his opinion 'qualified' or stupid?
> 
> Duplicity at it's finest.



Hitler was a scientist? You're comparing a whole raft of scientists (who are not members of the National Socialist Party BTW), with Hitler? What do you do for an encore? Talk about Mother Theresa in the same breath as Pol Pot?

The scientist is looking at the data and giving an opinion. If modelling says it should open up and it's a qualified opinion with consensus, go ahead. Open up.


----------



## TemplarKormac (May 5, 2020)

Dr Grump said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > How many Americans will die in abject poverty and starvation when they lose their jobs due to the draconian lockdowns you wish to  impose?
> ...



So having a job and wanting to work to feed themselves and their families is tantamount to suicide, according to you.

My, such genius. I am utterly marveled by such a display of pure brilliance.

No. That's seriously pretty dumb, dude.


----------



## TemplarKormac (May 5, 2020)

Dr Grump said:


> Hitler was a scientist? You're comparing a whole raft of scientists (who are not members of the National Socialist Party BTW), with Hitler? What do you do for an encore? Talk about Mother Theresa in the same breath as Pol Pot?



I love, how when you start losing a debate, you intentionally take my words out of context.

No, Hitler employed scientists to do supposed research supporting his genocidal tendencies. He suppressed scientific research that went against his agenda, and also twisted existing research to match his warped ideologies. 

Dare we try this again?


----------



## TemplarKormac (May 6, 2020)

IM2 said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



No. You blame him because you hate him, not for want of him doing his job. 

Don't lie. Please.


----------



## HappyJoy (May 6, 2020)

nightengale said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > Mac-7 said:
> ...



South Koreans don't travel? Uh, you sure about that?

I also compare per capita numbers, not raw so...yeah.



> We probably should have closed our borders down completely much sooner than we did.  But it is interesting that the Dems attacked Trump when he did first shut down the flights from China.



Who? Wasn't Biden, he only called Trump xenophobic for referring to COVID as the "Chinese virus" while hate crimes were being carried out against Asians.



> NOW people say we should have done what other countries did, which was to totally cut off ALL international flights immediately. I wonder how that would have gone over ?



Probably a lot better than (paraphrasing) "We have 15 cases soon we'll be nearly at zero".What are we now? Over 1.2 million and not stopping?



> A small country, with little diversity, can 'track' their citizens much easier and more effectively that a very large country with as many states as we have.  I don't think it is a fair comparison.



We didn't even bother to put together a real testing regimen in until much later and we're still not testing enough. Not even close.



> Other than our large urban centers, we have been doing pretty well, statistically.



We have? Ignore the retirement homes and meat packing industries that have been hard hit the latter of course is possibly going to strain our food resources.


----------



## Nosmo King (May 6, 2020)

TemplarKormac said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > Do you advocate abandoning science? In favor of what?
> ...


Epidemiology is not a political cabal to deny you or me of freedom! It is designed to understand the dynamics of public health issues. And as this pandemic is a public health issue, let us employ the accumulated knowledge of the medical community to keep us safe. Science is there just when we need it.


----------



## Nosmo King (May 6, 2020)

TemplarKormac said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...


You would be right had Trump done his job. Why didn't he do it in February when there was a shortage of PPE? When there was no adequate testing protocol? When there was a shortage of testing equipment? When there was a dire need to adequately warn and prepare the American people for what laid in store for them? Trump weighed political considerations and public health in two different scales.


----------



## TemplarKormac (May 6, 2020)

Nosmo King said:


> Epidemiology is not a political cabal to deny you or me of freedom!


I never said it was. Once again, you, taking my words out of context.  The ever loving of science Democrats are.

There's real science, and then there is politicized science.

Let's not confuse the two.



Nosmo King said:


> It is designed to understand the dynamics of public health issues.



Yes, I know. And? When will people not being able to take care of themselves due to insufficient income or lack thereof become a public health issue?




Nosmo King said:


> And as this pandemic is a public health issue, let us employ the accumulated knowledge of the medical community to keep us safe.


So, do we not trust people to exercise common sense?




Nosmo King said:


> Science is there just when we need it.


Boy, that is a colossal understatement, Nosmo.


----------



## TemplarKormac (May 6, 2020)

Nosmo King said:


> You would be right had Trump done his job.



Trump never does his job... according to you and those in your political circles. 

There is no pleasing you. Ever.


----------



## candycorn (May 6, 2020)

TemplarKormac said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...



Besides lying about what I stated, you haven't contributed anything.  I suggest we follow science. In your warped mind, that means being locked down for 5 years. 
I don't know from where you draw this moronic conclusion and I really don't care.


----------



## TemplarKormac (May 6, 2020)

Nosmo King said:


> When there was no adequate testing protocol? When there was a shortage of testing equipment?



I have a feeling you don't understand why that was. It has more to do with Obama not replenishing and minding the PPE stockpile after he depleted it during the H1N1 pandemic. Obama decided after that pandemic to do NOTHING about revamping our dated testing protocols. That was the key time to act to prevent a disaster like this one. But he did nothing.  So, did Obama do his job? Or did he neglect it in the same way you claim Trump has? You tell me. 

But I digress. It is the middle of the night, I am going to bed.


----------



## TemplarKormac (May 6, 2020)

candycorn said:


> I don't know from where you draw this moronic conclusion and I really don't care.



Of course you don't care. You don't have a decent rebuttal. 

Good night, candycorn.


----------



## candycorn (May 6, 2020)

TemplarKormac said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > You would be right had Trump done his job.
> ...



He's been really bad at his job since he's gotten it.  Thank goodness that the Democrats got the House back in the 2018 election (something he called "close to a total victory") and derailed the blob's legislative agenda.


----------



## candycorn (May 6, 2020)

TemplarKormac said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > I don't know from where you draw this moronic conclusion and I really don't care.
> ...



I addressed your lies.
I called them lies. 
You've been spanked.


----------



## TemplarKormac (May 6, 2020)

candycorn said:


> I suggest we follow science. In your warped mind, that means being locked down for 5 years.



Last time.

Scientists are saying these draconian measures should remain in place until the virus is eradicated.

According to epidemiological data, that could take anywhere between 2 and 5 years to do.

If we 'follow the science' as you suggest, America would be locked down for half a decade.


----------



## Nosmo King (May 6, 2020)

TemplarKormac said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > Epidemiology is not a political cabal to deny you or me of freedom!
> ...


Not when 'common sense' does not consider all the ramifications! I am a retired engineer. Common sense might advocate just filling up a hole because people are familiar with just filling up holes. But they rarely think about compaction and drainage and soil composition. Then, after a few seasons, their foundation cracks and fails. 

There are people who understand how pandemics work. Let's listen to them.


----------



## TemplarKormac (May 6, 2020)

Nosmo King said:


> Not when 'common sense' does not consider all the ramifications!



Easy, make them aware of the ramifications, don't lock them in their homes.


----------



## TemplarKormac (May 6, 2020)

Nosmo King said:


> Common sense might advocate just filling up a hole because people are familiar with just filling up holes. But they rarely think about compaction and drainage and soil composition. Then, after a few seasons, their foundation cracks and fails.



Common sense dictates that if you had a paying job before this lockdown, and you were locked down, you would like to resume the flow of income as soon as feasibly possible to avoid not being able to sustain yourself and your family.

Can you do that whilst huddling in perpetual fear? No.

Using your analogy, you're filling the hole (keeping people in their homes), not considering the damage it will do the surrounding area around and underneath it (those who have/had paying jobs).

The fix can't more of a problem than the problem itself is. Or... the cure cannot be worse than the disease you are trying to treat.


----------



## Dr Grump (May 6, 2020)

TemplarKormac said:


> So having a job and wanting to work to feed themselves and their families is tantamount to suicide, according to you.
> 
> My, such genius. I am utterly marveled by such a display of pure brilliance.
> 
> No. That's seriously pretty dumb, dude.



Do you know what a food bank is? You don't have them stateside?
If somebody is too proud to go to a foodbank or Salvation Army or local church to get a meal, that's on them. If they want to starve, that's on them.


----------



## WelfareQueen (May 6, 2020)

Nosmo King said:


> WelfareQueen said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...




The politicians have certainly been no more in error than the "scientists."  The "scientists" such as Fauci were saying it wasn't a big deal just a few months ago.  No one knew what this shit was.  To pretend otherwise now is kinda foolish.


----------



## candycorn (May 6, 2020)

TemplarKormac said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > I suggest we follow science. In your warped mind, that means being locked down for 5 years.
> ...



Some scientists are saying that.  Just like some politicians (namely your blob) were saying we'd have zero cases.  Your blob was off by over 1.2 Million shit brains. 

Do you really believe that just because a scientist or a politician or an epidemiologist or a LEO says something that is the end of the discussion?  

And, to quote your source, what the source said was that surveillance would continue until 2024; that doesn't mean lockdown.  

I really wonder how you walk and chew bubblegum at the same time.


----------



## Dr Grump (May 6, 2020)

TemplarKormac said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> > Hitler was a scientist? You're comparing a whole raft of scientists (who are not members of the National Socialist Party BTW), with Hitler? What do you do for an encore? Talk about Mother Theresa in the same breath as Pol Pot?
> ...



Now these scientists are under political pressure?
Stop assuming shit. Either back it up with data/articles from reputable stories, or STFU. You don't get to create a narrative out of thin air and say it's the way things are. You don't get to go back 80+ years to a European dictatorship and compare it to the US today just because you feel like it. If you have some hard data and facts about scientists doing this stuff, have at it.


----------



## WelfareQueen (May 6, 2020)

candycorn said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...




Candy still MAD!!!!


----------



## TemplarKormac (May 6, 2020)

Dr Grump said:


> Do you know what a food bank is? You don't have them stateside?



Food banks can't give away food if there's nobody around to produce it, smartass. That requires you to actually, you know, _go to work_.


----------



## nightengale (May 6, 2020)

HappyJoy said:


> nightengale said:
> 
> 
> > HappyJoy said:
> ...


YES, Biden did attack Trump for closing the border to incoming Chinese flights. 

Feb 1st, the day after Trump closed border to Chinese flights:







Joe Biden

@JoeBiden
·
Feb 1

_We are in the midst of a crisis with the coronavirus. We need to lead the way with science — not Donald Trump’s record of hysteria, xenophobia, and fear-mongering. He is the worst possible person to lead our country through a global health emergency._

SO BIDEN DID ATTACK HIM FOR CLOSING THE BORDER. 

So did Bernie:

_In March, another Democratic presidential candidate, Sen. Bernie Sanders, I-Vt., conspicuously insisted at a Fox News town hall that he wouldn't consider closing the U.S. border to prevent the spread of coronavirus, before condemning what he called the president's xenophobia._








						After attacking Trump's coronavirus-related China travel ban as xenophobic, Dems and media have changed tune
					

Within hours of President Trump's decision to restrict travel from China on January 31, top Democrats and media figures immediately derided the move as unnecessary and xenophobic -- and they are now beating a hasty retreat from that position as the coronavirus continues to ravage the economy and...




					www.foxnews.com
				





As to your claim that Trump called the virus a hoax:

_In recent days, the Biden team and other Democrats have moved on to other lines of attack, including claiming that Trump once referred to the coronavirus as a "hoax." *That claim has been refuted by numerous fact-checkers, including The Post's, which found that Trump was clearly referring to Democrats' efforts to blame him for the pandemic, not the virus itself.*_


In terms of putting together testing regimens, that was exactly what Trump was attempting to do. But the CDC Messed it up big time, by corrupting the first tests they produced. So we were behind the 8 ball...








						CDC Admits It Screwed Up Nation’s First Coronavirus Tests
					

“It was just tragic,” says Scott Becker, executive director of the Association of Public Health Laboratories.



					www.thedailybeast.com
				




_The U.S. Centers for Disease Control and Prevention admitted Saturday that it broke its own protocol when manufacturing the first coronavirus tests, leading to contamination that delayed the federal government’s efforts to control the outbreak, The New York Times reported. The agency sent tests that did not work to public health labs around the country in February. “It was just tragic,” Scott Becker, executive director of the Association of Public Health Laboratories, told the Times. “All that time when we were sitting there waiting, I really felt like, here we were at one of the most critical junctures in public health history, and the biggest tool in our toolbox was missing.”_

I guess you can blame trump for the CDC's failure, as he is the man in charge. But I am not sure there was anything he could do about it at the time. 

Trump set up the Task Force and began delegating responsibilities immediately. 

Please keep in mind---what was Congress doing st this time? Were they all working away, trying to help their State's get ready for the coming pandemic? 

NO, they were knee deep in their long, involved garbage impeachment scam. They were impairing the White House's efforts to control there virus by focusing ALL of the Congress and the nation's efforts towards trying to throw Trump out of office. 

It really cracks me up when Nancy and her minions point fingers at Trump for not doing anything, when she herself was in Chinatown, asking the people of San Francisco to come and celebrate, there is no reason to feat CoronaVirus....

*Nancy Pelosi Visits San Francisco’s Chinatown Amid Coronavirus Concerns*
February 24th :
_Speaker of the House Nancy Pelosi toured San Francisco's Chinatown Monday to send a message. She said there's no reason tourists or locals should be staying away from the area because of coronavirus concerns. 

*"That’s what we’re trying to do today is to say everything is fine here," Pelosi said. "Come because precautions have been taken. The city is on top of the situation."*_









						Nancy Pelosi Visits San Francisco's Chinatown Amid Coronavirus Concerns
					

Speaker of the House Nancy Pelosi toured San Francisco’s Chinatown Monday to send a message. She said there’s no reason tourists or locals should be staying away from the area because of coronavirus concerns.




					www.nbcbayarea.com


----------



## Markle (May 6, 2020)

g5000 said:


> Unlike Trump, South Korea took this disease seriously from the beginning, and began a massive testing program while Trump went golfing and held rallies for six weeks and called this all a hoax.



Why lie?

*Published February 1, 2020
China slams Trump's coronavirus travel limits: 'Not a gesture of goodwill'*
By Joe McDonald, Sam McNeil | Associated Press
[...]
On Friday, the United States declared a public health emergency and President Donald Trump and an order barring entry to foreign nationals, other than immediate family of American citizens and permanent residents, who visited China within the last 14 days, which scientists say is the virus’s longest incubation period.

*'Unfriendly comments'*
China criticized the U.S. controls, which it said contradicted the WHO’s appeal to avoid travel bans, and “unfriendly comments” that Beijing was failing to cooperate.

“Just as the WHO recommended against travel restrictions, the U.S. rushed to go in the opposite way. Certainly not a gesture of goodwill,” said foreign ministry spokeswoman Hua Chunying.

*WHO Secretary-General Tedros Adhanom Ghebreyesus said in Geneva that despite the emergency declaration, there is “no reason for measures that unnecessarily interfere with international travel and trade.”*
[...]
China slams Trump's coronavirus travel limits: 'Not a gesture of goodwill'

China slams Trump's coronavirus travel limits: 'Not a gesture of goodwill'

###

*FOX NEWS FLASH

Published* 1 hour ago  [03/17/20]
*Dr. Ronny Jackson says Trump prevented American coronavirus pandemic on level of Italy, Iran*
By *Yael Halon | Fox News*

Former White House physician Dr. Ronny Jackson praised President Trump Monday night after he announced a list of guidelines that he and the White House coronavirus task force hoped will slow the spread of the pandemic within 15 days.

"The president has done everything he needed to do in this case," Jackson told "Hannity". "He’s acted quickly and decisively. He did what he always has done ... he went with his instincts."

"He put together a top-notch team and he was criticized.... despite that, he carried on and did what he needed to do for our country. He put the [China] travel ban in place," he added.

Jackson said he does not expect the virus to spread at the rate that it has in places like Italy and Iran due to the president's "quick and decisive actions," notably his decision to restrict travel into the U.S. from China in late January.

Dr. Ronny Jackson says Trump prevented American coronavirus pandemic on level of Italy, Iran

###

*Published* March 18, 2020
*WHO haunted by January tweet saying China found no human transmission of coronavirus*

The World Health Organization (WHO) is now haunted by a tweet it sent earlier this year when it cited Chinese health officials who claimed there had been no human transmissions of the novel coronavirus within the country yet.

The Jan. 14 tweet came less than two months before WHO declared COVID-19 to be a global pandemic.

"Preliminary investigations conducted by the Chinese authorities have found no clear evidence of human-to-human transmission of the novel #coronavirus (2019-nCoV) identified in #Wuhan, #China," the organization had said.

It also relied on information from Chinese health authorities who have been accused of obscuring facts and figures during the course of the outbreak.

WHO haunted by January tweet saying China found no human transmission of coronavirus

###

As an aside, as you know, South Korea has huge plants that manufactured the test.  Plus, their population is but a small fraction of our own.


----------



## Bob Blaylock (May 6, 2020)

Cecilie1200 said:


> People who want the lockdowns to continue spend a lot of time shouting slogans and congratulating themselves on how they're "the only ones who care about saving lives", but I have yet to hear any of them tell us what their actual plan is for an endgame, or how they envision the future going forward if we were to cave in to their demands.



  I think most of them simply are accepting and believing the lies they are being told, and not even trying to think about the consequences of the policies they they are foolishly being deceived into supporting.

  Most are profoundly ignorant, it seems, of basic and what-should-be-obvious principles of mathematics and economics, such that they cannot understand, and in some cases, are willfully fighting against understanding, what the consequences will be of destroying the economy.  They pat themselves on the back, and feel good about the lives that they think they are saving from this overhyped disease, with no grasp at all of the lives that will be lost or destroyed because of the economic disaster that they are helping to create.


----------



## nightengale (May 6, 2020)

candycorn said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...


Oh yah, Thank Goodness. What has been the main objective of the House since the Dems took it over?

While the pandemic was looming in Jan and February, what was the House busy with? Were they advising the State's to begin gathering their medical equipment and helping them procure more hospital beds?

Hmmmm....I wonder what they were up to during that time. I bet it was something really important and helpful to the nation ....*cough* Impeachment...*cough


----------



## Bob Blaylock (May 6, 2020)

g5000 said:


> A good place to start is when there are no new cases.



  There will be no such point.  The virus is in the wild, now, and it's never going away.  Nearly everyone will develop immunity to it, but there will always be new people being born who are not yet immune until they've been exposed, and have produced antibodies to it, in some cases, developing and recovering from the disease in the process.  A few will even continue to die from it, once in a while.  There is nothing that we can do to prevent this, and it is certainly not worth destroying our economy in a vain attempt to do so.


----------



## candycorn (May 6, 2020)

nightengale said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...


Derailing the blob's legislative agenda was enough. The rest of their actions?  Lousy.  



nightengale said:


> While the pandemic was looming in Jan and February, what was the House busy with? Were they advising the State's to begin gathering their medical equipment and helping them procure more hospital beds?


No they were probably wondering why your blob's State Department was sending supplies to China instead of procuring them for use in the US:








						FactChecking Ad About Donating 'Our Masks and Supplies' to China - FactCheck.org
					

A Democratic group’s ad attacking President Donald Trump leaves the misleading impression that medical equipment donated by U.S.-based organizations and businesses to China early in the global coronavirus outbreak came from the Trump administration.




					www.factcheck.org
				







nightengale said:


> Hmmmm....I wonder what they were up to during that time. I bet it was something really important and helpful to the nation ....*cough* Impeachment...*cough



That your blob was impeached was fine. He was able to go campaigning and golfing instead of leading.  It's what he's done since taking office.


----------



## Bob Blaylock (May 6, 2020)

Cecilie1200 said:


> Okay, so I'll take you [HappyJoy] and G-5000 as two votes for "I don't care if the world burns if I can get Trump!!!"



  That's what this whole lockdown thing has been about, from the beginning.  Make people suffer economically,make them suffer from fear and isolation, and hope to put the blame for this on Trump, so that the Democrats can gain an advantage in the next election cycle.  The Democraps are counting on the people to be unbelievably blind and stupid.

  It's going to backfire, big time.

  I think the vast majority of people now see that the lockdowns were never about protecting us from the disease, and that it is not Trump, nor anyone aligned with him, who is responsible for the social and economic disaster that is being brought down on us.


----------



## Bob Blaylock (May 6, 2020)

Tipsycatlover said:


> The endgame today is the same as it was in 1966. Complete economic collapse and rebuilt along the communist model.



  The Cloward-Piven strategy.


----------



## Bob Blaylock (May 6, 2020)

IM2 said:


> We can go another month and human life is more important than the economy[./QUOTE]
> 
> Human life depends on the economy.  Destroy the economy, and you're destroying the means to produce and distribute food, and other essentials for life.  People will starve, people will suffer, people will die, from a destroyed economy; in far greater numbers than ever would have died from this virus.


----------



## Bob Blaylock (May 6, 2020)

bripat9643 said:


> He's obviously got a gaurenteed source of income. Only people in such a situation could be such utter douchebags.



  he *thinks* he has a guaranteed income.  If the economy crashes, I think he will find that his financial security was an illusion, and that he'll wind up homeless and starving just like everyone else.


----------



## HappyJoy (May 6, 2020)

nightengale said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > nightengale said:
> ...




That's a lot of shit to not demonstrate that Biden was talking about the swiss cheese johnny come lately China travel ban that Trump imposed after 40 or so other countries had already done so.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (May 6, 2020)

They have no idea........atleast  until cnn tells them what to think


----------



## Bob Blaylock (May 6, 2020)

Rambunctious said:


> Then stay home...no one said you have to go out....stay home and cower in the corner....that's where cowards belong....we are going to get back to....making America great again....



  Those who willingly choose to cower in place, should not expect handouts paid for with taxes taken from those who work.

  This goes especially for those subhuman pieces of shit who openly advocate denying people who want to be productive the right to go to work.  More than anyone else, they deserve to be left to starve in the streets, to suffer the fate that they are so eager to unjustly impose on others, just to cater to their own cowardice and laziness.

_“He who will not work, neither shall he eat.”_​​And even more so, he who will not let others work, neither shall he eat.​​


----------



## basquebromance (May 6, 2020)

stay home like Trump did during Vietnam, my friends!


----------



## IM2 (May 6, 2020)

TemplarKormac said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > When there was no adequate testing protocol? When there was a shortage of testing equipment?
> ...


No, that excuse ain't going t cut it. Obama had a pandemic response team in place so trump telling you that Obama left him nothing is a lie right then and there. Obama did his job, trump is looking to blame  everybody but himself for what he has not done. Obama didn't create a pandemic response team and leave trump with no equipment. It's time to stop repeating trumps lies.


----------



## Bob Blaylock (May 6, 2020)

Dr Grump said:


> Do you know what a food bank is? You don't have them stateside?
> If somebody is too proud to go to a foodbank or Salvation Army or local church to get a meal, that's on them. If they want to starve, that's on them.



  When the economy has crashed so hard that even those who still have money for it can't buy food, how much do you think the food banks will get?


----------



## Jake Winker Frogen (May 6, 2020)

Life, that is our endgame. 

Have fun dying for freedom that ends with death.


----------



## nightengale (May 6, 2020)

HappyJoy said:


> nightengale said:
> 
> 
> > HappyJoy said:
> ...


How much after? How about a day or two.. Trump put that ban in place with a day or two of a dozen other countries. And it was before a majority of the other countries.








						Fact-check: Was Trump slow to halt travel from China?
					

This piece was originally published on  PolitiFact.com  on April 13, 2020.    President Donald Trump routinely claims that he went against everyone’s wishes when he decided to restrict travel from Ch…



					www.statesman.com


----------



## 22lcidw (May 6, 2020)

Bob Blaylock said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> > Do you know what a food bank is? You don't have them stateside?
> ...


If it happens that is when the trial of souls becomes real. For this then would be nothing compared to the tribulations we will endure.


----------



## Dr Grump (May 6, 2020)

TemplarKormac said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> > Do you know what a food bank is? You don't have them stateside?
> ...



Food processing and manufacturing are considered essential in NZ and Australia and workers are exempt from lockdown. Not the same over there? Yet another Trump fuck up???


----------



## IM2 (May 6, 2020)

Bob Blaylock said:


> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> > Then stay home...no one said you have to go out....stay home and cower in the corner....that's where cowards belong....we are going to get back to....making America great again....
> ...



Wrong answer asshole. A subhuman doesn't care if people die or not And don't be a coward when you try calling me subhuman BY HIDING MY NAME IN A LINK because only a sub human puts money in front of human lives.

And don't misquote the bible in order to justify your satanic thinking.

Because you miss the verses spoken by the man whose teaching Paul was out trying to spread.

*25 “Therefore I tell you, do not worry about your life, what you will eat or drink; or about your body, what you will wear. Is not life more than food, and the body more than clothes? 26 Look at the birds of the air; they do not sow or reap or store away in barns, and yet your heavenly Father feeds them. Are you not much more valuable than they? 27 Can any one of you by worrying add a single hour to your life[e]?

28 “And why do you worry about clothes? See how the flowers of the field grow. They do not labor or spin. 29 Yet I tell you that not even Solomon in all his splendor was dressed like one of these. 30 If that is how God clothes the grass of the field, which is here today and tomorrow is thrown into the fire, will he not much more clothe you—you of little faith? 31 So do not worry, saying, ‘What shall we eat?’ or ‘What shall we drink?’ or ‘What shall we wear?’ 32 For the pagans run after all these things, and your heavenly Father knows that you need them. 33 But seek first his kingdom and his righteousness, and all these things will be given to you as well. *









						Bible Gateway passage: Matthew 6 - New International Version
					

Giving to the Needy - “Be careful not to practice your righteousness in front of others to be seen by them. If you do, you will have no reward from your Father in heaven. “So when you give to the needy, do not announce it with trumpets, as the hypocrites do in the synagogues and on the streets...




					www.biblegateway.com
				




The lord did not create work requirements.  He doesn't care about an economy. You don't get to determine whether or not I eat. So you can go out there and die if you want, I will follow what the medical people say until we get tests and/or a vaccine.


----------



## Dr Grump (May 6, 2020)

Bob Blaylock said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> > Do you know what a food bank is? You don't have them stateside?
> ...



Dunno. Food waste is huge. I think you'll find there will be plenty. Will you be eating caviar and roasting hogs on a spit with all the trimmings? No. Yet more Chicken Little alarmist pap from neocon whackadoodles. Currently Australia produces enough food to feed 75-100 million people. It is a nation of 25 million. US has 40 per cent of the arable land in the world. I'm sure you will be fine.


----------



## Dr Grump (May 6, 2020)

22lcidw said:


> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> > Dr Grump said:
> ...



Wrong folder. This is the flying spaghetti monster - sorry religion - folder.


----------



## IM2 (May 6, 2020)

*"Other than our large urban centers, we have been doing pretty well, statistically." *

Not so. Cases are increasing in rural areas.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (May 6, 2020)

g5000 said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> > People who want the lockdowns to continue spend a lot of time shouting slogans and congratulating themselves on how they're "the only ones who care about saving lives", but I have yet to hear any of them tell us what their actual plan is for an endgame, or how they envision the future going forward if we were to cave in to their demands.
> ...



When does that happen, 2023, 2026?


----------



## sakinago (May 6, 2020)

occupied said:


> No one is a fan of the lockdowns. Some people just love their mothers, fathers, grandmothers and grandfathers and are not eager to sacrifice them to President Trump's reelection campaign.


250 million people world wide are going to be starving if we don’t get our food supply flowing like it was before the lockdown. How long do you expect to keep grandparents away from their grandkids? This is no where near as simple as you claim it to be.


----------



## bripat9643 (May 6, 2020)

HappyJoy said:


> lennypartiv said:
> 
> 
> > HappyJoy said:
> ...


What it needs to do is end this insane lockdown and get back to work.  "Flattening the curve" by definition is prolonging the agony.  It's better to let everyone get infected who is going to be infected and build up the herd immunity.


----------



## bripat9643 (May 6, 2020)

CrusaderFrank said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> > Cecilie1200 said:
> ...


2220


----------



## bripat9643 (May 6, 2020)

sakinago said:


> occupied said:
> 
> 
> > No one is a fan of the lockdowns. Some people just love their mothers, fathers, grandmothers and grandfathers and are not eager to sacrifice them to President Trump's reelection campaign.
> ...


The people who imagined we could bring the world economy to a screeching halt for a year are fucking morons.  Now they have to defend their insanity or lose face.


----------



## Bob Blaylock (May 6, 2020)

IM2 said:


> Wrong answer asshole. A subhuman doesn't care if people die or not…



  Yes, I know.  That's what makes it so easy for you to advocate and defend creating an economic disaster that will cost many, many, many more lives than this virus ever could have. You and your kind simply do not give a f••• about all the people that will suffer and die, just to pander to your laziness, cowardice, and stupidity.

  That is what solidly qualifies you as a subhuman.  For the sake of an evil political agenda, you are willing to condemn hundreds of thousands, perhaps millions, to homelessness, poverty, starvation, and death.


----------



## bripat9643 (May 6, 2020)

Bob Blaylock said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > He's obviously got a gaurenteed source of income. Only people in such a situation could be such utter douchebags.
> ...


He probably has a government pension of some kind. All these pro-shutdown morons are getting their income from the government in some form


----------



## bripat9643 (May 6, 2020)

Bob Blaylock said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> > Do you know what a food bank is? You don't have them stateside?
> ...


These pro-shutown people are mentally retarded.  They think money can buy things that haven't been produced.


----------



## bripat9643 (May 6, 2020)

IM2 said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > berg80 said:
> ...


Humans need to eat, moron.  They need food, cloths and a roof over their heads.  To get that they need a fucking job.


----------



## Bob Blaylock (May 6, 2020)

bripat9643 said:


> He probably has a government pension of some kind. All these pro-shutdown morons are getting their income from the government in some form



  And whatever form it takes, he thinks that he will continue to receive it, and continue to be able to use it to buy food and shelter and utilities and everything else that he needs to live, no matter how badly he and his kind crash the economy.  He is truly ignorant and oblivious to how his own existence depends on the economy.


----------



## bripat9643 (May 6, 2020)

Bob Blaylock said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > He probably has a government pension of some kind. All these pro-shutdown morons are getting their income from the government in some form
> ...


He's the kind of moron who thinks no animals need to be killed when he eats meat because he buys it at the store wrapped in a plastic package.


----------



## KissMy (May 6, 2020)

We need more US made PPE's to open & survive. The Trump administration failed to move forward with an Obama-era plan to make millions of protective masks for healthcare workers. A 2015 contract with medical manufacturer O&M Halyard called for the creation of a “one-of-a-kind, high-speed machine” that could produce at least 1.5 million N95 masks per day, to resolve the kind of protective equipment shortfall plaguing clinics and hospitals today. The design was delivered on time and in-budget in 2018. But the machine was never created even though the department responsible for the project had a nearly $1.5 billion budget.


----------



## Mac1958 (May 6, 2020)

Cecilie1200 said:


> So I'd really like to know:  if you could convince all the governors to continue the lockdowns, what do you think that looks like?


Trump is a lockdown fan.  Ask him.  If he doesn't have a plan, who does?








						Trump says he 'strongly' disagreed with move to reopen Georgia -- contradicting source who said he agreed with it
					

President Donald Trump and Vice President Mike Pence both called Georgia Gov. Brian Kemp on Tuesday night and expressed support and praise for the Republican's move to reopen businesses in his state starting Friday, a source familiar with the call said. Trump later said the opposite -- that he...




					www.cnn.com


----------



## IM2 (May 6, 2020)

Bob Blaylock said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Wrong answer asshole. A subhuman doesn't care if people die or not…
> ...



Well the problem with your rant is that what you propose is the thing that will increase death and suffering. Son, I worked for 43 years and retired, so lazy has nothing to do with me. But this pandemic has not stopped killing/infecting Americans and the numbers rise every day. We don't know how many really have this because we haven't tested anybody but the people in hospitals and prisons. So then you want to force everybody to go out and work when there is a virus out there with no cure and and all you can do is hope it doesn't kill you when you get it. That's subhuman son. The refusal to care for human life. What you propose literally walks people into death traps. I say to you tell your president to get up off his fat lazy tweeting ass and get the right number of tests needed so we can know who is infected and then get to work with a plan whereby we can make sure everybdy can return to work safely instead of looking to blame everybody else. Fuck the economy. Their is no economy if most of the people are sick.

I'm not condemning anyone to any of those things you claim. And the majority of American citizens don't seem to agree with your need to make people work when they could get sick and die for doing so.

Idiot.


----------



## IM2 (May 6, 2020)

sakinago said:


> occupied said:
> 
> 
> > No one is a fan of the lockdowns. Some people just love their mothers, fathers, grandmothers and grandfathers and are not eager to sacrifice them to President Trump's reelection campaign.
> ...



7.8 billion people world wide are looking at a pandemic right now. We might want to end that first.


----------



## nightengale (May 6, 2020)

Jake Winker Frogen said:


> Life, that is our endgame.
> 
> Have fun dying for freedom that ends with death.


So you think that everyone will die from this virus? Isn't it about an average of 1 to 1.5% death rate, worldwide?


----------



## Jake Winker Frogen (May 6, 2020)

nightengale said:


> Jake Winker Frogen said:
> 
> 
> > Life, that is our endgame.
> ...




Actually right now it is infected 6.5 death rate , rendering it one of one of the worst pandemic death rates in the early stages, because it will go on all year, of all time.

Worse than the death rate of World War Two I might add.

As you will learn, if you live?


----------



## Jake Winker Frogen (May 6, 2020)

But Australia will be OK. 

We are at almost a zero death rate now. 

Anything America can do Australia can do better, we can do everything better than you.


----------



## Seawytch (May 6, 2020)

Cecilie1200 said:


> People who want the lockdowns to continue spend a lot of time shouting slogans and congratulating themselves on how they're "the only ones who care about saving lives", but I have yet to hear any of them tell us what their actual plan is for an endgame, or how they envision the future going forward if we were to cave in to their demands.
> 
> So I'd really like to know:  if you could convince all the governors to continue the lockdowns, what do you think that looks like?  How long do you want it to last, and/or what is your metric for ending it?  And then what happens?  What's your plan going forward from there?  Do you have one?


Nobody wants the lockdown to continue. We all want them to end...when it is safe to do so. When is that? When we are testing every person going back to work. We need 20 million tests being performed per day.


----------



## Nosmo King (May 6, 2020)

TemplarKormac said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > When there was no adequate testing protocol? When there was a shortage of testing equipment?
> ...


If only Trump had the time to replenish that stockpile. Say three years or so. Passing the buck is unacceptable!


----------



## Cecilie1200 (May 6, 2020)

HappyJoy said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> > HappyJoy said:
> ...



Looks like you're still not answering the question.  Don't think everyone isn't wise to the leftist playbook:  shout down any attempts to discuss things rationally, and try to make everything about your shouted slogans and bullshit.

The question still stands:  What is YOUR plan?  What does the future look like if people are stupid enough to do what you want?  Have you even THOUGHT about any of it?

Either answer it, or prove to everyone that you're a fool and a liar who only pretends to care about saving lives to hide your agenda.


----------



## Markle (May 6, 2020)

HappyJoy said:


> That's a lot of shit to not demonstrate that Biden was talking about the swiss cheese johnny come lately China travel ban that Trump imposed after 40 or so other countries had already done so.



Which countries imposed a travel ban before President Donald Trump.  If you can't do that, please provide us with a reliable source and working link showing your allegation.

*Published February 1, 2020
China slams Trump's coronavirus travel limits: 'Not a gesture of goodwill'*
By Joe McDonald, Sam McNeil | Associated Press
[...]
On Friday, the United States declared a public health emergency and President Donald Trump and an order barring entry to foreign nationals, other than immediate family of American citizens and permanent residents, who visited China within the last 14 days, which scientists say is the virus’s longest incubation period.

*'Unfriendly comments'*
China criticized the U.S. controls, which it said contradicted the WHO’s appeal to avoid travel bans, and “unfriendly comments” that Beijing was failing to cooperate.

“Just as the WHO recommended against travel restrictions, the U.S. rushed to go in the opposite way. Certainly not a gesture of goodwill,” said foreign ministry spokeswoman Hua Chunying.

*WHO Secretary-General Tedros Adhanom Ghebreyesus said in Geneva that despite the emergency declaration, there is “no reason for measures that unnecessarily interfere with international travel and trade.”*
[...]
China slams Trump's coronavirus travel limits: 'Not a gesture of goodwill'

China slams Trump's coronavirus travel limits: 'Not a gesture of goodwill'

###

*FOX NEWS FLASH
Published* 1 hour ago [03/17/20]
*Dr. Ronny Jackson says Trump prevented American coronavirus pandemic on level of Italy, Iran*
By *Yael Halon | Fox News*

Former White House physician Dr. Ronny Jackson praised President Trump Monday night after he announced a list of guidelines that he and the White House coronavirus task force hoped will slow the spread of the pandemic within 15 days.

"The president has done everything he needed to do in this case," Jackson told "Hannity". "He’s acted quickly and decisively. He did what he always has done ... he went with his instincts."

"He put together a top-notch team and he was criticized.... despite that, he carried on and did what he needed to do for our country. He put the [China] travel ban in place," he added.

Jackson said he does not expect the virus to spread at the rate that it has in places like Italy and Iran due to the president's "quick and decisive actions," notably his decision to restrict travel into the U.S. from China in late January.

Dr. Ronny Jackson says Trump prevented American coronavirus pandemic on level of Italy, Iran

###

*Published* March 18, 2020
*WHO haunted by January tweet saying China found no human transmission of coronavirus*

The World Health Organization (WHO) is now haunted by a tweet it sent earlier this year when it cited Chinese health officials who claimed there had been no human transmissions of the novel coronavirus within the country yet.

The Jan. 14 tweet came less than two months before WHO declared COVID-19 to be a global pandemic.

"Preliminary investigations conducted by the Chinese authorities have found no clear evidence of human-to-human transmission of the novel #coronavirus (2019-nCoV) identified in #Wuhan, #China," the organization had said.

It also relied on information from Chinese health authorities who have been accused of obscuring facts and figures during the course of the outbreak.

WHO haunted by January tweet saying China found no human transmission of coronavirus


----------



## Cecilie1200 (May 6, 2020)

dudmuck said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> > People who want the lockdowns to continue spend a lot of time shouting slogans and congratulating themselves on how they're "the only ones who care about saving lives", but I have yet to hear any of them tell us what their actual plan is for an endgame, or how they envision the future going forward if we were to cave in to their demands.
> ...



So now what I'm hearing you tell me is that you don't really have an argument against any of the people you're attacking and vilifying, but you're too shit-stupid to know that.  You haven't bothered to listen to anyone about what they actually want; you just ran the fuck out and started shouting about what you "knew" they wanted, because that's what your masters told you to know.

Thank you.  You're done here.


----------



## Christ_on_a_croissant (May 6, 2020)

Oddball said:


> you're stupid enough to think that the virus will just die if we hide long enough.


You’re stupid enough to think that social distancing doesn’t slow the spread of a virus.


----------



## Bob Blaylock (May 6, 2020)

IM2 said:


> Son, I worked for 43 years and retired…
> ·
> ·
> ·​That's subhuman son.



  I'm not your son.  Assuming your profile information is correct, you're only fifteen months older than I am, not nearly old enough to call me _“son”_ even in the loosest metaphorical use of the word.

  Of course, you think that being retired gives you license not to give a f••• about the victims of the economic disaster that you, and your ilk, are deliberately and maliciously creating.  You ignorantly think your retirement savings are safe, and that you'll be able to continue living on them, and using them to buy food and utilities and all the other things you need to live.

  You're wrong, of course.  The economic disaster will almost certainly wipe out your savings, and even if it doesn't, no amount of money will enable you to buy things that aren't being produced or distributed to where they need to be to be made available for you.  You'll wind up homeless ad starving just like everyone else.

  If there is any justice in the world, then subhuman pieces of shit such as yourself, who wish to deny others the right to work and earn our livings, will be the first to be thrown out of your homes and out on the streets, as the economy collapses to that point, and as food because scarce, your kind will be the first to starve to death.  It is only fair that your kind be the first to suffer the fates that you are so happy to impose on others, and that your kind be the ones to suffer most greatly.


----------



## Markle (May 6, 2020)

IM2 said:


> Because you miss the verses spoken by the man whose teaching Paul was out trying to spread.
> 
> *25 “Therefore I tell you, do not worry about your life, what you will eat or drink; or about your body, what you will wear. Is not life more than food, and the body more than clothes? 26 Look at the birds of the air; they do not sow or reap or store away in barns, and yet your heavenly Father feeds them. Are you not much more valuable than they? 27 Can any one of you by worrying add a single hour to your life[e]?
> 
> ...



Why are you citing the wrong verse of the Holy Bible?  Ohhhh...rrrriiiigggghhhhhtttttt!

Holy Bible / New Testament / *Thessalonians* / 3

3:1 Finally, brethren, pray for us, that the word of the Lord may have free course, and be glorified, even as it is with you:

3:2 And that we may be delivered from unreasonable and wicked men: for all men have not faith.

3:3 But the Lord is faithful, who shall stablish you, and keep you from evil.

3:4 And we have confidence in the Lord touching you, that ye both do and will do the things which we command you.

3:5 And the Lord direct your hearts into the love of God, and into the patient waiting for Christ.

3:6 Now we command you, brethren, in the name of our Lord Jesus Christ, that ye withdraw yourselves from every brother that walketh disorderly, and not after the tradition which he received of us.

3:7 For yourselves know how ye ought to follow us: for we behaved not ourselves disorderly among you;

3:8 Neither did we eat any man's bread for nought; but wrought with labour and travail night and day, that we might not be chargeable to any of you:

3:9 Not because we have not power, but to make ourselves an ensample unto you to follow us.

*3:10 For even when we were with you, this we commanded you, that if any would not work, neither should he eat*.

3:11 For we hear that there are some which walk among you disorderly, working not at all, but are busybodies.

3:12 Now them that are such we command and exhort by our Lord Jesus Christ, that with quietness they work, and eat their own bread.

3:13 But ye, brethren, be not weary in well doing.

3:14 And if any man obey not our word by this epistle, note that man, and have no company with him, that he may be ashamed.

3:15 Yet count him not as an enemy, but admonish him as a brother.

3:16 Now the Lord of peace himself give you peace always by all means. The Lord be with you all.

3:17 The salutation of Paul with mine own hand, which is the token in every epistle: so I write.

3:18 The grace of our Lord Jesus Christ be with you all. Amen.

More?


----------



## HappyJoy (May 6, 2020)

Markle said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > That's a lot of shit to not demonstrate that Biden was talking about the swiss cheese johnny come lately China travel ban that Trump imposed after 40 or so other countries had already done so.
> ...



Really? You don't know this? It's not exactly a secret. Biden even brought this up. 


ANTIGUA AND BARBUDA 1/31
ARMENIA 2/1
AUSTRALIA 2/1
AZERBAIJAN 2/1
BAHAMAS 1/30
BRUNEI 1/31
COOK ISLANDS 1/31
DEMOCRATIC REPUBLIC OF THE CONGO 1/30
EGYPT 2/1
EL SALVADOR 1/31
GUATEMALA 1/31
GUYANA 1/31
HONG KONG 1/27
IRAN 1/31
ITALY 1/31
JAMAICA 1/31
JAPAN 2/1
KIRIBATI 1/31
KYRGYZSTAN 2/1
LAOS 1/28
MACAU 1/28
MALDIVES 1/30
MARSHALL ISLANDS 1/24
MICRONESIA 1/31
MONGOLIA 2/1
MOROCCO 1/31
MOZAMBIQUE 1/28
RUSSIA 1/31
RWANDA 1/30
SINGAPORE 1/29
SOLOMON ISLANDS 1/31
SRI LANKA 1/28
ST. KITTS AND NEVIS 2/1
TAJIKISTAN 1/30
TANZANIA 1/29
TRINIDAD AND TOBAGO 1/30
TURKMENISTAN 1/31
UZBEKISTAN 2/1

And bans starting on 2/2/2020 same day as the United States:

BANGLADESH 2/2
FIJI 2/2
GRENADA 2/2
INDIA 2/2
INDONESIA 2/2
ISRAEL 2/2
IRAQ 2/2
MAURITIUS 2/2
MYANMAR 2/2
NEW ZEALAND 2/2
VIETNAM 2/2
SAUDI ARABIA 2/2 









						Travel Restrictions on China due to COVID-19 | Think Global Health
					

A new global tracker mapping the impact of the new coronavirus on movement around the world




					www.thinkglobalhealth.org


----------



## Markle (May 6, 2020)

Mac1958 said:


> Trump is a lockdown fan. Ask him. If he doesn't have a plan, who does?



Where have you been?  President Trump provided three-phase guidelines to all the governors to use and adapt to their particular state.


----------



## HappyJoy (May 6, 2020)

bripat9643 said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > lennypartiv said:
> ...



Can you think of a single state that has met Trump's guidelines for opening back up?


----------



## Markle (May 6, 2020)

HappyJoy said:


> Markle said:
> 
> 
> > HappyJoy said:
> ...




Thank you for proving the ignorance of the far-left.

President Trump put our travel ban from China January 29th, 2020 and that is stated in the source I provided to you.


----------



## esalla (May 6, 2020)

Cecilie1200 said:


> People who want the lockdowns to continue spend a lot of time shouting slogans and congratulating themselves on how they're "the only ones who care about saving lives", but I have yet to hear any of them tell us what their actual plan is for an endgame, or how they envision the future going forward if we were to cave in to their demands.
> 
> So I'd really like to know:  if you could convince all the governors to continue the lockdowns, what do you think that looks like?  How long do you want it to last, and/or what is your metric for ending it?  And then what happens?  What's your plan going forward from there?  Do you have one?


I have ignored the lockdown, do not wear a mask even when shopping, when they closed the parks I began riding my bicycle 50 miles thru towns on roads breathing the entire way without a mask saying hello to normal people and asking mask wearers if they are afraid of trees.

Life is great, if you do not believe the hysteria..............


----------



## HappyJoy (May 6, 2020)

Markle said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > Markle said:
> ...



Nope, he announced it in January, it didn't go into effect until the 2nd of February.

Here is the announcement from the white house.









						Proclamation on Suspension of Entry as Immigrants and Nonimmigrants of Persons who Pose a Risk of Transmitting 2019 Novel Coronavirus | The White House
					

The United States has confirmed cases of individuals who have a severe acute respiratory illness caused by a novel (new) coronavirus ("2019-nCoV") ("the vi




					www.whitehouse.gov
				




_Sec__. 6.  Effective Date.    This proclamation is effective at 5:00 p.m. eastern standard time on February 2, 2020._​
The countries I listed are the dates their bans went into effect.

You might want to pump the brakes when calling others ignorant.


----------



## bripat9643 (May 6, 2020)

IM2 said:


> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


Now we understand.  You are retired.  You don't need to work, so you don't give a flying fuck about those who do.  The same number of people are going to die regardless of the shut down.  All it is doing is causing immense suffering and hardship.  You're a self centered old coot who doesn't give a shit about anyone so long as the retirement income keeps coming in.

What an asshole.


----------



## martybegan (May 6, 2020)

HappyJoy said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > HappyJoy said:
> ...



Whoever polices it, can't control the crime in it, and since the prime use is to get people in and out of SF, it falls on them, or the county, or whoever. 

If you scan through my other posts, you can see I have talked about the lack of hard information over and over.


----------



## esalla (May 6, 2020)

HappyJoy said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > HappyJoy said:
> ...


Can you name a single state that can continue to exist if it stays shut


----------



## bripat9643 (May 6, 2020)

HappyJoy said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > HappyJoy said:
> ...


What makes you believe I give a shit?


----------



## Oddball (May 6, 2020)

Christ_on_a_croissant said:


> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> > you're stupid enough to think that the virus will just die if we hide long enough.
> ...


Slowing it (allegedly) won't make it go away, nor make anyone immune from it.

Now go wash your hands and get back under your bed to Cower in Place™, like a good little supplicant prole.


----------



## bripat9643 (May 6, 2020)

Oddball said:


> Christ_on_a_croissant said:
> 
> 
> > Oddball said:
> ...


Slowing it only prolongs it.


----------



## 2aguy (May 6, 2020)

Cecilie1200 said:


> People who want the lockdowns to continue spend a lot of time shouting slogans and congratulating themselves on how they're "the only ones who care about saving lives", but I have yet to hear any of them tell us what their actual plan is for an endgame, or how they envision the future going forward if we were to cave in to their demands.
> 
> So I'd really like to know:  if you could convince all the governors to continue the lockdowns, what do you think that looks like?  How long do you want it to last, and/or what is your metric for ending it?  And then what happens?  What's your plan going forward from there?  Do you have one?




1)  Defeat Trump

2) Crush the U.S. economy to create a new "Great Depression," and by Great, they mean a Great Crisis they will not let go to waste.

3) Use the Chinese Virus to bankrupt as many hospitals as possible and put as many Doctors and Nurses out of work as possible...creating the health care crisis they need to push total government control over the healthcare system.

4)  Use the destruction of the U.S. economy and the healthcare system to create a malleable U.S. population who will be more willing to allow the democrat party to enact socialist policies......these policies will make sure that the U.S. is no longer the worlds Super Power and will allow the other countries of the world to have more power and control over U.S. policy....

There......right off the top of my head I think I covered all the bases...


----------



## Christ_on_a_croissant (May 6, 2020)

Oddball said:


> Christ_on_a_croissant said:
> 
> 
> > Oddball said:
> ...


Slowing it keeps emergency rooms from being overwhelmed, and hospitals from running short on PPE and medical equipment.

Go lick some doorknobs, clown


----------



## Oddball (May 6, 2020)

Christ_on_a_croissant said:


> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> > Christ_on_a_croissant said:
> ...


We passed that point weeks ago, dullard.....The rest of this is just big fat fan dance, for the benefit of servile little meat puppets like you.

Now get back to doing as your overlords dictate, mere peasant.


----------



## Desperado (May 6, 2020)

Cecilie1200 said:


> People who want the lockdowns to continue spend a lot of time shouting slogans and congratulating themselves on how they're "the only ones who care about saving lives", but I have yet to hear any of them tell us what their actual plan is for an endgame, or how they envision the future going forward if we were to cave in to their demands.
> 
> So I'd really like to know:  if you could convince all the governors to continue the lockdowns, what do you think that looks like?  How long do you want it to last, and/or what is your metric for ending it?  And then what happens?  What's your plan going forward from there?  Do you have one?


They want the Lockdown in place until all  parts of their Green Agenda are met.  It has nothing to do with the virus just their submission to China


----------



## Desperado (May 6, 2020)

Christ_on_a_croissant said:


> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> > Christ_on_a_croissant said:
> ...


We heard that BS at the start and it was only supposeed to last 2 weeks! So what the fuck happened?


----------



## Oddball (May 6, 2020)

Desperado said:


> Christ_on_a_croissant said:
> 
> 
> > Oddball said:
> ...


You didn't think those goalposts were going to move themselves, didja?


----------



## bripat9643 (May 6, 2020)

Christ_on_a_croissant said:


> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> > Christ_on_a_croissant said:
> ...


The emergency rooms are empty, moron.  They also now have plenty of PPE, so what's the excuse for continuing it?


----------



## CowboyTed (May 6, 2020)

Seriously I wrote down a plan on Lockdown Fans:  What Is Your Endgame Plan?

Not one of you cared... Endless bickering and not even looked at a pretty sensible draft plan...


----------



## bripat9643 (May 6, 2020)

CowboyTed said:


> Seriously I wrote down a plan on Lockdown Fans:  What Is Your Endgame Plan?
> 
> Not one of you cared... Endless bickering and not even looked at a pretty sensible draft plan...


There's a simple way to end the lockdown:  end it.


----------



## 2aguy (May 6, 2020)

bripat9643 said:


> Christ_on_a_croissant said:
> 
> 
> > Oddball said:
> ...




The election in November....... crushing the U.S. economy to provide the democrats with the chance to enact their socialist agenda and take over of the country........ taking down the U.S. so other countries can control the world....


----------



## dudmuck (May 6, 2020)

Cecilie1200 said:


> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> > Cecilie1200 said:
> ...


Do you actual read the posts you respond to?
Or do you just have generic canned replies?


----------



## Unkotare (May 6, 2020)

Bob Blaylock said:


> ...
> 
> If there is any justice in the world, then subhuman pieces of shit such as yourself, who wish to deny others the right to work and earn our livings, will be the first to be thrown out of your homes and out on the streets, as the economy collapses to that point, and as food because scarce, your kind will be the first to starve to death.  It is only fair that your kind be the first to suffer the fates that you are so happy to impose on others, and that your kind be the ones to suffer most greatly.



So, you don't have any strong feelings on the matter one way or another?


----------



## Bob Blaylock (May 6, 2020)

Unkotare said:


> So, you don't have any strong feelings on the matter one way or another?



  Of course, not.  Not at all.

  Why do you ask.


----------



## TemplarKormac (May 6, 2020)

dudmuck said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> > dudmuck said:
> ...


That's all she needs for the likes of you.


----------



## bendog (May 6, 2020)

Cecilie1200 said:


> People who want the lockdowns to continue spend a lot of time shouting slogans and congratulating themselves on how they're "the only ones who care about saving lives", but I have yet to hear any of them tell us what their actual plan is for an endgame, or how they envision the future going forward if we were to cave in to their demands.
> 
> So I'd really like to know:  if you could convince all the governors to continue the lockdowns, what do you think that looks like?  How long do you want it to last, and/or what is your metric for ending it?  And then what happens?  What's your plan going forward from there?  Do you have one?


No testing.  No tracking.  All these figures of how many are sick are bad for moral and good for malingers on welfare.  If you feel a little sick, suck it up and go to work.  Drive and snezze where you want.  No one can require masks.  GIVE  ME LIBERTY OR GIVE ME DEATH


----------



## Cecilie1200 (May 6, 2020)

I just popped in on my lunch break to see if any lockdown proponents bothered to answer my questions, or if they all just came crowding in to scream slogans and tell us, "All I need to know is Orange Man Bad!"

So I guess that clears it up:  there is no one supporting continued lockdowns who is doing so because they want to save lives.  They just want a chance to attack Trump.  That's it, that's all, and they haven't given a single thought to what the effects of their demands might be, because it doesn't matter to them.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (May 6, 2020)

TemplarKormac said:


> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> > Cecilie1200 said:
> ...



Actually, I DID read his post, so the response he got was very specifically tailored to what he said in the post, and what he has said elsewhere on the board.

He has spent a great deal of time and effort screeching at anyone who supports re-opening about how they're selfish and don't care about saving lives, etc. _ad nauseam_.  Then he comes in here, posts a link to President Trump's reopening plan, and says, "This sounds good . . . but I won't credit Trump for it!"

Basically, this partisan turd just admitted that his "outrage" over re-opening plans is completely faked for political gain, and that he wants everyone else to do the heavy lifting and take the risks on re-opening while he lounges around in the peanut gallery, not doing a damned thing that's useful and taking potshots at everyone actually DOING something, in hopes that he can use the crisis for his agenda.

Believe me, the reponse he got was VERY specific to him, and if he'd been here in person, I'd have already kicked his scum-sucking ass up and down the street.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (May 6, 2020)

bendog said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> > People who want the lockdowns to continue spend a lot of time shouting slogans and congratulating themselves on how they're "the only ones who care about saving lives", but I have yet to hear any of them tell us what their actual plan is for an endgame, or how they envision the future going forward if we were to cave in to their demands.
> ...



And if I ever start a thread asking, "Tell me the stupidest thing you believe about the opponents you never listen to simply because your thought masters ordered you to think it was true", that might be relevant.

In this thread, however, it answers none of my questions and is therefore a deflection from the fact that you have no answers and no plan, unless your plan happens to be pissing and moaning about how much everyone else sucks, while contributing nothing whatsoever yourself.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (May 6, 2020)

CowboyTed said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> > People who want the lockdowns to continue spend a lot of time shouting slogans and congratulating themselves on how they're "the only ones who care about saving lives", but I have yet to hear any of them tell us what their actual plan is for an endgame, or how they envision the future going forward if we were to cave in to their demands.
> ...



So you're not actually a fan of the lockdowns.  That begs the question of whether or not you have been among those attacking anyone who suggests ending them.


----------



## bendog (May 6, 2020)

Cecilie1200 said:


> bendog said:
> 
> 
> > Cecilie1200 said:
> ...


Listen up, birdbrain.  Your question was "What's your plan going forward from there?  Do you have one?

My answer, guanobreath, is that you open up while increasing the sickness and death rate as little as possible and your LORD AND MASTER is too incompetent to secure the testing to do so.

Don't ask questions that you don't want answered, fluffy


----------



## Cecilie1200 (May 6, 2020)

bripat9643 said:


> occupied said:
> 
> 
> > No one is a fan of the lockdowns. Some people just love their mothers, fathers, grandmothers and grandfathers and are not eager to sacrifice them to President Trump's reelection campaign.
> ...



For me, it's not a matter of caring or not caring about his grandma.  It's that I don't care about his grandma _to the exclusion of everyone else on the planet_.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (May 6, 2020)

bendog said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> > bendog said:
> ...



Listen up, Einstein.  My question was, "What is YOUR plan going forward", assuming we caved in to extending the lockdowns.

Therefore, guanobrain, telling me about how much you think OTHER people's plans suck is not an answer, it's a fucking deflection.  And throwing in "Oh, and ORANGE MAN BAAAAAD!" just makes it that much more obvious that you don't HAVE a plan, beyond bitching like a whiny girl.

Don't take on questions that you don't have the sack to answer, Tiffany.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (May 6, 2020)

TemplarKormac said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> > A good place to start is when there are no new cases.
> ...



If it ever happens at all, because there's a report from Los Alamos that just came out suggesting that coronavirus might be mutating . . . which means no vaccine is possible, and there will never be a time when it's not part of the world.

So then what?


----------



## Cecilie1200 (May 6, 2020)

bripat9643 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...



As I was explaining to someone yesterday, it's not even just about the lives of people in the United States if the US economy collapses.  Even if the pie-in-the-sky leftists are right and America will never devolve into a third-world country, what about those places that already ARE third-world countries, whose people are dependent on American charity and generosity to even survive?  What the hell happens to them when we're so broke and desperate ourselves that we have nothing to give them?  Or does saving THOSE lives no longer matter when the left has a new set of human shields to hide behind?


----------



## Seawytch (May 6, 2020)

Cecilie1200 said:


> I just popped in on my lunch break to see if any lockdown proponents bothered to answer my questions, or if they all just came crowding in to scream slogans and tell us, "All I need to know is Orange Man Bad!"
> 
> So I guess that clears it up:  there is no one supporting continued lockdowns who is doing so because they want to save lives.  They just want a chance to attack Trump.  That's it, that's all, and they haven't given a single thought to what the effects of their demands might be, because it doesn't matter to them.


You are full of bovine feces as usual. Quite a few people told you exactly when the lockdowns can end. It’s a very simple answer. TESTING.


----------



## bripat9643 (May 6, 2020)

Cecilie1200 said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


I went to Sams Club today and they had no pork and very little beef.  What are the callous self centered retired old coots going to do when there's nothing to eat?


----------



## bripat9643 (May 6, 2020)

Cecilie1200 said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > occupied said:
> ...


Exactly.


----------



## Seawytch (May 6, 2020)

bripat9643 said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


Do you even get WHY there is no pork or beef?


----------



## bripat9643 (May 6, 2020)

Seawytch said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Cecilie1200 said:
> ...


There's no beef or Pork because of hysterical douchebags like you.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (May 6, 2020)

HappyJoy said:


> MarathonMike said:
> 
> 
> > berg80 said:
> ...



If you're quite done dithering about "I support the lockdowns, but don't DARE suggest that I like it", please answer the questions.  No one asked about your feelings on the subject, because they are supremely unimportant, despite how much your thought leaders convince you that your emotions are the center of the universe.

I just want to know how you think lockdowns play out in the future.  Then what happens?


----------



## DigitalDrifter (May 6, 2020)

When you hear a Dimocrat say:  "We must flatten the curve!"

They actually are saying:  "We must flatten the economy!"


----------



## bodecea (May 6, 2020)

Cecilie1200 said:


> People who want the lockdowns to continue spend a lot of time shouting slogans and congratulating themselves on how they're "the only ones who care about saving lives", but I have yet to hear any of them tell us what their actual plan is for an endgame, or how they envision the future going forward if we were to cave in to their demands.
> 
> So I'd really like to know:  if you could convince all the governors to continue the lockdowns, what do you think that looks like?  How long do you want it to last, and/or what is your metric for ending it?  And then what happens?  What's your plan going forward from there?  Do you have one?


To begin with...follow the WH recommendation of 14 days downturn first.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (May 6, 2020)

candycorn said:


> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> > g5000 said:
> ...



So your plan is to whine and bitch about one sentence months ago and to call Trump childish names?  That's your whole fucking plan for dealing with coronavirus?


----------



## Cecilie1200 (May 6, 2020)

TemplarKormac said:


> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> > Wrong.
> ...



There's a reason why I've had him on ignore for over two years now . . . and you just identified it.  His answer to any question is always to deflect off onto, "This one word in your question is not quite what I want to hear, and therefore we must now talk about how offended I am by that word until the entire discussion has been derailed!"


----------



## Cecilie1200 (May 6, 2020)

Rocko said:


> For those of you saying the country will go bankrupt in a month or two if this continues. Any evidence to back that up? I’m pretty sure the economy would survive if we weathered the storm a bit longer.
> 
> Like most issues this is not black and white, it’s up to experts like doctor Fauci to find that gray area. We have made some progress with the mitigation efforts. We just need more. None of us are infectious disease experts, so I don’t think anyone of us are qualified enough to put together a sensible plan. To some degree both sides of this argument are arguing out of emotion. Sometimes you have to put your trust in those of us that are more experienced and wiser. I trust our experts have put in place a plan that preserves life to the best of their abilities and I’m willing to see that plan through. People like Fauci and Brix aren’t trying to destroy the country



Excuse me, but if you want to have a discussion about, "Well, what makes you think shutting down the economy will cause bankruptcy", go start your own thread about it, asshole.  This is MY thread, and it's about answering MY questions, and trying to derail it by making it about "I only demand answers, I don't give them" will just be seen as "I have no plan, I just want to attack Trump!"

Is that, in fact, your answer?


----------



## sartre play (May 6, 2020)

Problem, for the parts of the country that have lower populations AND with strong rules in place, every week have seen more people wearing face coverings, gloves, staying farther apart.
 after the opening up may 1st, to many people read this as its over, all is ok, and the party is on, have no way of knowing how it will go, and those sticking to the rules may help it stay down, what I am seeing though is full tilt open. two weeks should give us an idea. stay safe as you can.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (May 6, 2020)

candycorn said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...



I can quote the OP telling you what this thread was about, since it wasn't about "Tell us some more about hating Trump".

Just let me know how many times you need the fucking questions repeated so that your tiny peabrain finally comprehends them, Cornball.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (May 6, 2020)

TemplarKormac said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...



Thank you.  I hate starting a thread to address a specific topic, and shitstains like Cornball try to take it over to shout the same empty, dumbass slogans they shout in every single post on every single thread, without fail.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (May 6, 2020)

candycorn said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...



What you didn't say, but should have, was your answer to the OP questions.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (May 6, 2020)

Seawytch said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Cecilie1200 said:
> ...



What I don't get is why you're not answering my questions.


----------



## Oddball (May 6, 2020)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> This is yet another tedious, inane thread with conservatives whining about the health and safety guidelines for purely partisan reasons, frightened that Republicans will lose the WH and Senate this November.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (May 6, 2020)

sartre play said:


> Problem, for the parts of the country that have lower populations AND with strong rules in place, every week have seen more people wearing face coverings, gloves, staying farther apart.
> after the opening up may 1st, to many people read this as its over, all is ok, and the party is on, have no way of knowing how it will go, and those sticking to the rules may help it stay down, what I am seeing though is full tilt open. two weeks should give us an idea. stay safe as you can.



Funny how that doesn't look like it answers, or even remotely addresses, my questions.


----------



## bripat9643 (May 6, 2020)

Cecilie1200 said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> > For those of you saying the country will go bankrupt in a month or two if this continues. Any evidence to back that up? I’m pretty sure the economy would survive if we weathered the storm a bit longer.
> ...


Some friends of mine just closed their Mexican restaurant.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (May 6, 2020)

candycorn said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...



Why is it you can't stay on topic . . . ever?

Still waiting for you to actually address the OP questions.


----------



## Doc7505 (May 6, 2020)

g5000 said:


> From the link I just posted:
> 
> _South Korea, which waged an early battle against COVID-19 after the disease emerged from China, said on Thursday that it had no new domestic cases for the first time since a surge nearly 10 weeks ago.
> 
> The country experienced its first case on Jan. 20, but didn't see infections ramp up until mid-February. They peaked on Feb. 29 with 909 daily cases and have been trending down ever since._




Of course, who could ever deny that NPR is biased in their reporting and tell the truth?


----------



## Cecilie1200 (May 6, 2020)

bripat9643 said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> > Rocko said:
> ...



Anyone who doesn't see that spending vast amounts of money over and above the regular overspent budget while taking in virtually no tax revenue because no one is generating any tax revenue will lead to bankruptcy for the nation is a financial moron.  Anyone who doesn't see that people who aren't earning an income will eventually go individually bankrupt is a SERIOUS financial moron who should be locked up for his own safety in a padded cell.

Nevertheless, Rocko wants to take over my thread and make it all about him playing Torquemada with everyone else so he doesn't have to answer questions himself, and it ain't gonna happen.


----------



## Rocko (May 6, 2020)

Cecilie1200 said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> > For those of you saying the country will go bankrupt in a month or two if this continues. Any evidence to back that up? I’m pretty sure the economy would survive if we weathered the storm a bit longer.
> ...



You just ignored the part where I answered you question. You just didn’t like the answer. I added in a question, which is related to the discussion, and you didn’t like the question, so now all of a sudden I’m an asshole. And BTW there are a lot of heartless bastards on this board that don’t give a second thought to the health of others in the community around them. We’re seeing it in this thread with responses like I don’t give a fuck about your grandma. Those people are the assholes, not someone who happens to disagree with you that we should trust the experts we have.


----------



## Rye Catcher (May 6, 2020)

Cecilie1200 said:


> People who want the lockdowns to continue spend a lot of time shouting slogans and congratulating themselves on how they're "the only ones who care about saving lives", but I have yet to hear any of them tell us what their actual plan is for an endgame, or how they envision the future going forward if we were to cave in to their demands.
> 
> So I'd really like to know:  if you could convince all the governors to continue the lockdowns, what do you think that looks like?  How long do you want it to last, and/or what is your metric for ending it?  And then what happens?  What's your plan going forward from there?  Do you have one?



IF the lockdown was ordered by an E.O. of President Trump near the end of Februrary, and closed our airports and sea ports we would not be in the mess we are today.  Too many mixed messages from the White House contributed to the number of infections and the number of deaths now, and those who will add to it when you have read this post.


----------



## BlueGin (May 6, 2020)

bripat9643 said:


> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> > Dr Grump said:
> ...


Just wait until food is rationed. You are starting to see it now with meat.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (May 6, 2020)

Seawytch said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> > I just popped in on my lunch break to see if any lockdown proponents bothered to answer my questions, or if they all just came crowding in to scream slogans and tell us, "All I need to know is Orange Man Bad!"
> ...



You are full of bullshit as always.  I didn't ASK, "When can lockdowns end?"  I asked, "If you want the lockdowns to continue, tell me how that looks and what the plan is for that future?"

Is there ever going to be a point in your ignorant, cowardly life when you answer the question being asked instead of the question you WISH had been asked?


----------



## Flash (May 6, 2020)




----------



## Cecilie1200 (May 6, 2020)

Rye Catcher said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> > People who want the lockdowns to continue spend a lot of time shouting slogans and congratulating themselves on how they're "the only ones who care about saving lives", but I have yet to hear any of them tell us what their actual plan is for an endgame, or how they envision the future going forward if we were to cave in to their demands.
> ...



IF the question had been, "Do tell me more about how you blame everything on Trump", this would not be quite as big a waste of space as your posts normally are.  But that wasn't the question, so this post IS every bit a big a waste of space as you always are.

Let me know when you strap on a pair and decide to answer the fucking question.


----------



## Mac-7 (May 6, 2020)

bripat9643 said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


The lib plan is for them to meekly submit to the socialists and vote for more welfare


----------



## Mac-7 (May 6, 2020)

Seawytch said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Cecilie1200 said:
> ...


Do you?

tell us why


----------



## Cecilie1200 (May 6, 2020)

Rocko said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> > Rocko said:
> ...



I ignored nothing.  You're apparently either too ignorant to understand what the question was, or too ignorant to understand that nothing you said answered it.  Unless you're so unfamiliar with independent thinking that you believe, "I'm sure everything will be fine, and the smart people will make it work out" is a plan.


----------



## Seawytch (May 6, 2020)

bripat9643 said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...



Wrong, idiot. There is no beef or pork because of the consolidation of the meat packing industry. Hundreds of people crammed together spreading the virus to each other...and turning little towns into COVID hot spots.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (May 6, 2020)

Seawytch said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Seawytch said:
> ...



Fascinating.  And that addresses the topic of the thread how?


----------



## Seawytch (May 6, 2020)

Cecilie1200 said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> > Cecilie1200 said:
> ...


And the plan for the future is widespread testing. Nobody wants the lockdown to continue, but we also don't want a 2nd, more serious outbreak to overwhelm hospitals. We want people back to work and the ONLY safe way that can happen is through widespread testing. Surely you're not so much of raging bitch that doesn't permeate?


----------



## Seawytch (May 6, 2020)

Cecilie1200 said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...



Why don't you ask Bripat, your bitchness? He's the one babbling about no meat at Sam's Club


----------



## Dr Grump (May 6, 2020)

Cecilie1200 said:


> , "If you want the lockdowns to continue, tell me how that looks and what the plan is for that future?"



That question has been answered several times by several people


----------



## Desperado (May 6, 2020)

Seawytch said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> > I just popped in on my lunch break to see if any lockdown proponents bothered to answer my questions, or if they all just came crowding in to scream slogans and tell us, "All I need to know is Orange Man Bad!"
> ...


The pat answer.  How many people do you want to test before you consider it safe?  How often do you want to repeat the tests?  How long is your Tested Safe good for?
Now once tested do you get chipped or carry an ID card?  
What to you do with the people who test positive?  Lock them away there and then?  
TESTING is not the end all be all solution.


----------



## Dr Grump (May 6, 2020)

Seawytch said:


> Surely you're not so much of raging bitch that doesn't permeate?



Oh I think you'll find she is.


----------



## Dr Grump (May 6, 2020)

Desperado said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> > Cecilie1200 said:
> ...



A vaccination is. That aside, let's not do testing! Let it run it's course. While we're at it, why bother trying to do anything about any disease! Woo hoo...


----------



## TemplarKormac (May 6, 2020)

bodecea said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> > People who want the lockdowns to continue spend a lot of time shouting slogans and congratulating themselves on how they're "the only ones who care about saving lives", but I have yet to hear any of them tell us what their actual plan is for an endgame, or how they envision the future going forward if we were to cave in to their demands.
> ...



Sure. In 14 days, some people will be living on the streets. Substituting one health crisis for another.


----------



## sakinago (May 6, 2020)

IM2 said:


> sakinago said:
> 
> 
> > occupied said:
> ...


And only around 46.8 million of the most unhealthy people are looking at death from covid, vs the 3x that amount, 250 million, infants to elderly, are looking at starving to death. 68 million in this country alone are looking at crippling unemployment.


----------



## Desperado (May 6, 2020)

Dr Grump said:


> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> > Seawytch said:
> ...


So you are not even going to try to answer my questions about testing


----------



## Cecilie1200 (May 6, 2020)

Seawytch said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> > Seawytch said:
> ...



So your answer is, "We continue the lockdowns until testing"?  That's it?  What does that even MEAN?  Does it mean we keep the whole country locked down until a test for the coronavirus is invented?  Got that.  Does it mean we keep the whole country locked down until antibody testing is invented?  Got that.  Until X number of people are tested for having it, or for having had it?  What's the number?  How long would that take?  And what does the world look like in the meantime?  And what does that actually do for us?  And, most importantly, once your metric - whatever it is - is met, THEN what happens?

Surely you're not so bitter that I see you for the pretentious halfwit you are that you can't understand the questions being asked.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (May 6, 2020)

Seawytch said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> > Seawytch said:
> ...



My question was for people who want to extend the lockdowns, Your Stupidness.  Bri doesn't want to extend them, so the question is not to him.


----------



## Astrostar (May 6, 2020)

Cecilie1200 said:


> People who want the lockdowns to continue spend a lot of time shouting slogans and congratulating themselves on how they're "the only ones who care about saving lives", but I have yet to hear any of them tell us what their actual plan is for an endgame, or how they envision the future going forward if we were to cave in to their demands.
> 
> So I'd really like to know:  if you could convince all the governors to continue the lockdowns, what do you think that looks like?  How long do you want it to last, and/or what is your metric for ending it?  And then what happens?  What's your plan going forward from there?  Do you have one?


Living!  Bigly!!!


----------



## Cecilie1200 (May 6, 2020)

Desperado said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> > Cecilie1200 said:
> ...



I doubt Seabiscuit can even tell us what testing even accomplishes for us.


----------



## Flopper (May 6, 2020)

Cecilie1200 said:


> People who want the lockdowns to continue spend a lot of time shouting slogans and congratulating themselves on how they're "the only ones who care about saving lives", but I have yet to hear any of them tell us what their actual plan is for an endgame, or how they envision the future going forward if we were to cave in to their demands.
> 
> So I'd really like to know:  if you could convince all the governors to continue the lockdowns, what do you think that looks like?  How long do you want it to last, and/or what is your metric for ending it?  And then what happens?  What's your plan going forward from there?  Do you have one?


I for one believe we can't continue the lock downs at the current level till the virus is no longer a problem, which most probably will take about 2 years to resolve.  However IMHO, a number of states are moving too fast.  We need to move slowly, beginning with opening outdoor activities that  do not involve a lot of people such as golfing, tennis, opening up state parks, fishing, and hunting.  On the business side, construction, car washes, retail that delivers to the door, one and two chair barber shops and hair salons, etc.  After a month or so, begin opening restaurants and bars, small retail stores, and eventually moving on to the larges stores.  Possible schools and large sporting events and concerts in the fall.  However, all activities that open up should have strict guidelines.


----------



## Dr Grump (May 6, 2020)

Desperado said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> > Desperado said:
> ...



Because you're going down the strawman road of being chipped and all that other shit. Here's something you might not be aware of. There are many deadly diseases that we are vaccinated against. Has been going on for decades. No one is chipped when they have vaccinations.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (May 6, 2020)

sakinago said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > sakinago said:
> ...



And that's just our country.  Anyone who thinks the US economy can collapse without taking every other country with it is high as balls and hallucinating.


----------



## Desperado (May 6, 2020)

Bottom line is that 99.86% of the population of the United States is unaffected by the Wuhan Flu


----------



## Dr Grump (May 6, 2020)

Cecilie1200 said:


> sakinago said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



Um no. 100 years ago maybe. Now, if China collapsed...


----------



## IM2 (May 6, 2020)

Cecilie1200 said:


> sakinago said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


Anybody who thinks the economy can be fully productive when people are scared to go to work because they could get sick or die is high as balls and hallucinating.


----------



## Kondor3 (May 6, 2020)

Cecilie1200 said:


> People who want the lockdowns to continue spend a lot of time shouting slogans and congratulating themselves on how they're "the only ones who care about saving lives", but I have yet to hear any of them tell us what their actual plan is for an endgame, or how they envision the future going forward if we were to cave in to their demands.
> 
> So I'd really like to know:  if you could convince all the governors to continue the lockdowns, what do you think that looks like?  How long do you want it to last, and/or what is your metric for ending it?  And then what happens?  What's your plan going forward from there?  Do you have one?


The parameters for relaxing restrictions may be found in both Trump Administration publications and those of the States themselves.


----------



## Mac-7 (May 6, 2020)

Seawytch said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Seawytch said:
> ...


we could say the same about mass transit which is so near and dear to the hearts of liberals 

unfortunately for 30 plus years the left has done everything in its power to pack Americans closer and closer together


----------



## sakinago (May 6, 2020)

Cecilie1200 said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> > Cecilie1200 said:
> ...


It’s these stupid people who don’t know wtf they’re talking about, that demand  government preform a show for them, so they can “feel” safer. They don’t understand the limits of testing. They don’t understand what happens when one size fits all changes from “up top” get placed onto highly complicated and immensely intertwined systems. And they don’t understand that what they stupidly deem “unnecessary” is part of an incredibly complex and intertwined system that they rely upon, and the ones who feel the hurt from that disruption of the system are the MOST needy among us.

Essentially all we needed to do here was stop all visitation to nursing homes, and step up PPE and sanitation procedures at nursing homes. Not that that would’ve have prevented all death, but it would’ve been by far the most effective way to do so. I was a person ringing the bell on this loudly a month before many of these twats took covid seriously. I’m an RN at very large hospital. We’re just a couple of hours outside of NYC. I’m seeing what’s happening on the ground in real time. It is not as bad as we thought. The people we see getting rocked by covid are almost all 80 year old diabetics, with congestive heart failure or something else of the sort going. I’m probably more jaded to death in the elderly than most, but I’m just looking at this whole situation in its entirety.


----------



## Mac-7 (May 6, 2020)

IM2 said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> > sakinago said:
> ...


Better to be afraid of the chinese disease without cause than to die of starvation in lib nirvana


----------



## Cecilie1200 (May 6, 2020)

Flopper said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> > People who want the lockdowns to continue spend a lot of time shouting slogans and congratulating themselves on how they're "the only ones who care about saving lives", but I have yet to hear any of them tell us what their actual plan is for an endgame, or how they envision the future going forward if we were to cave in to their demands.
> ...



I agree.  Also, I think the plans need to be tailored to the location.  Arizona, for example, is not only not having the problem with Covid-19 that other places have, but we're also experiencing temperatures well over 100 degrees already this year.  More people going outside into the hot sunshine would actually be beneficial over huddling indoors, breathing recycled AC air in close quarters with other people.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (May 6, 2020)

Kondor3 said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> > People who want the lockdowns to continue spend a lot of time shouting slogans and congratulating themselves on how they're "the only ones who care about saving lives", but I have yet to hear any of them tell us what their actual plan is for an endgame, or how they envision the future going forward if we were to cave in to their demands.
> ...



Thank you, but I didn't ask what Trump and the governors are actually doing.  I asked what those who disagree with reopening WANT us to do, and how it would work.


----------



## Mac-7 (May 6, 2020)

Seawytch said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> > Seawytch said:
> ...





Seawytch said:


> Nobody wants the lockdown to continue, but we also don't want a 2nd, more serious outbreak to overwhelm hospitals.


more lefty fear mongering

Kung Flu II will be less serious because so many of the  weakest targets have already died and only the strong remain


----------



## sakinago (May 6, 2020)

Dr Grump said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> > sakinago said:
> ...


Huwhat? Do you know how much China relies upon our money? We’re by far their largest importer. It’s not even close. It’s like saying a country club would be fine if it got rid of its golf course and relied only upon its restaurant and tennis courts to bring in the dough.


----------



## Mac-7 (May 6, 2020)

Desperado said:


> The pat answer.


Its a prepackaged answer that does not require any original thinking

just regurgitate what they hear on NBC or CNN


----------



## Dr Grump (May 6, 2020)

sakinago said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> > Seawytch said:
> ...



Politicians never let a good disaster go to waste.
That aside, people still don't want to see their elderly relatives die.
I agree re old folks' homes.


----------



## Rigby5 (May 6, 2020)

Cecilie1200 said:


> sakinago said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...




I think you have that backwards.
Most of the wealth we spend in the US comes from other countries.
There are very few countries that gain from sales to the US, like Japan is able to sell us cars, China sells us cheap tools, and Sweden sells us furniture.
Other than that, the US profits from our offshore investments, the the proceeds go to the US.


----------



## sakinago (May 6, 2020)

Mac-7 said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> > Cecilie1200 said:
> ...


Probably not so much that, but with how covid strains usually mutate.


----------



## Desperado (May 6, 2020)

Dr Grump said:


> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> > Dr Grump said:
> ...


Yes and those vaccination are not a problem.  Those did not have any Bill Gates involvement and t he who wanted people to be chipped to prove they were inoculated.  Gates and Fauci want people to be identified at to who has been vaccinated and who has't.  Plus they want them to be mandatory


----------



## Dr Grump (May 6, 2020)

sakinago said:


> Huwhat? Do you know how much China relies upon our money? We’re by far their largest importer. It’s not even close. It’s like saying a country club would be fine if it got rid of its golf course and relied only upon its restaurant and tennis courts to bring in the dough.



they said the same during the GFC. we hardly felt a ripple down here from the US...


----------



## sartre play (May 6, 2020)

MY plan would have been for Every One to work together, follow the rules provided by the medical profession from the start, Business to have been leaders, not waited till their employees started to die be for starting to get screens & masks. factories clean up their working conditions. only pay attention to the science people,(with a grain of salt) if their political side start showing up.  Government move your fat butts get the supply's rolling day one.  maybe we would not be in this sad place now.


----------



## Desperado (May 6, 2020)

IM2 said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> > sakinago said:
> ...


No one is saying that people will be forced to go out.
What Im saying is let the businesses open and let the people decide if they want to venture out or not  That should not be the government's decision as to who is open and who is not.


----------



## Rigby5 (May 6, 2020)

IM2 said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> > sakinago said:
> ...




That is silly.
When only 70k out of 330 million have died, that only 0.021%.
That means only 2 out of every 10,000 people have died.
No one would be scared about going to work if they were not constantly be lied to and facing hysterical propaganda.

And the culprit is obvious.
When a vaccine is available, think about the profits from selling 330 million anxious customers, a vaccine at $100 a shot?


----------



## Rigby5 (May 6, 2020)

Kondor3 said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> > People who want the lockdowns to continue spend a lot of time shouting slogans and congratulating themselves on how they're "the only ones who care about saving lives", but I have yet to hear any of them tell us what their actual plan is for an endgame, or how they envision the future going forward if we were to cave in to their demands.
> ...



Since the ONLY reason for any lock down was to prevent hospital flooding, there no longer is ANY reason at all for any lock down.
The fastest way to end and ensure the least deaths is to end any lock down and gain herd immunity as quickly as possible.
The more you slow down the infection rate, the more total deaths you end up with.


----------



## yidnar (May 6, 2020)

occupied said:


> No one is a fan of the lockdowns. Some people just love their mothers, fathers, grandmothers and grandfathers and are not eager to sacrifice them to President Trump's reelection campaign.


so dont go to the grocery store  or the gas station hypocrite ! maybe the power and water companies need to shut down dont their lives and their families  matter ?


----------



## Rigby5 (May 6, 2020)

sakinago said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> > Seawytch said:
> ...



Hybrid is a better description of what they do.
Mutations are very rare and usually destructive.
But if 2 different viruses happen to infect the same cell, they combine to form something that is a "novel" hybrid.


----------



## yidnar (May 6, 2020)

g5000 said:


> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> > g5000 said:
> ...


we have tested far far more than any country on earth idiot !


----------



## sakinago (May 6, 2020)

Dr Grump said:


> sakinago said:
> 
> 
> > Cecilie1200 said:
> ...


I get that. But I’m at the stage in life where many of my friends grandparents are starting to die. Some deterioration in health  happens to them, and they ask me my opinion. I honestly tell them if it isn’t good, and about how long they have to live. When I hear about the people getting rocked or dying from this, it’s usually people I’d only give 6 or so months to live. There’s extremely rare cases of middle aged people having really bad reactions. But they’re effectively statistical anomalies. Sad stories yes. It’s like cutting down all coconut trees because one fell on and killed an instagram ass model during a live feed and became a big news story.

People don’t understand the types of cascades in deteriorating health that happen. A 78 year old diabetic breaks his hip because he has neuropathy in his feet and trips over something. He’s immobile for months after surgery. His cardiovascular health goes down because of that, and his hardened diabetic arteries explode during a heart attack. Dead. Or, after hip surgery, he gets an infection and because he has diabetes, his body doesn’t fight off the infection normally and he gets sepsis. Dead. Or, he has the surgery, is immobile, clots form in his legs, dislodge, he’s dead. Basically what I’m saying is that Covid is kind of the domino piece for people with a shit ton of other domino pieces ready to fall, instead of his hip breaking it’s covid.


----------



## IM2 (May 6, 2020)

Mac-7 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Cecilie1200 said:
> ...


No one is going to die of starvation. But when a person is ignorantly calling a virus the Chinese disease, there is no reason coming from that persons mind.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (May 6, 2020)

Nosmo King said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> > People who want the lockdowns to continue spend a lot of time shouting slogans and congratulating themselves on how they're "the only ones who care about saving lives", but I have yet to hear any of them tell us what their actual plan is for an endgame, or how they envision the future going forward if we were to cave in to their demands.
> ...


_No one is a "lockdown fan"._

Exactly.


----------



## Dr Grump (May 6, 2020)

Desperado said:


> Yes and those vaccination are not a problem.  Those did not have any Bill Gates involvement and t he who wanted people to be chipped to prove they were inoculated.  Gates and Fauci want people to be identified at to who has been vaccinated and who has't.  Plus they want them to be mandatory



Y'know Desperado, this is why I have such a hard time trying to respect those on the right. Fox News and all the other right-wing talking heads - Hannity/Beck/Jones/Limbugh literally lie to get ratings, which get advertisers, which gets them rich. C'mon man. Don't be one of those.









						False claim: Bill Gates planning to use microchip implants to fight...
					

Bill Gates foresees the use of “digital certificates” with health records, but did not say in March 2020 that these would be in the form of microchip implants.




					www.reuters.com


----------



## Dragonlady (May 6, 2020)

Cecilie1200 said:


> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> > g5000 said:
> ...



Funny you should say that. It’s how I feel about your posts.

Yesterday all of Canada crossed a threshold. We now have more Closed Cases than active cases. Ontario has 3 times the number of closed cases to active cases but the rest of Canada lags behind.

Ontario just opened construction sites this week. Schools remain closed until June 4th. Other than essential services, this is the first opening.

Premier Ford assures us we’ll be outside enjoying beer on Victoria Day weekend. That’s overly optimistic but we’re starting the process.

Our economy isn’t collapsing and other than conservatives in Alberta, no one is demonstrating. Our country is getting ready to reopen.

With 950,000 active cases versus 240,000 the USA is simply ensuring an even worse disaster by reopening.


----------



## sakinago (May 6, 2020)

IM2 said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


Yes people are going to die from starvation. Probably not in America because we are blessed, but around the world, hell yeah. Especially in Northern Africa where out of control locust swarms have decimated their farms. They were relying on other countries for aid, but everyone’s food production is dropping.


----------



## sparky (May 6, 2020)

you'se guys gotta watch this>>>
~S~


----------



## my2¢ (May 6, 2020)

For those who cried their eyes out over "death panels" eleven years ago I would a mandate lockdowns continue until a proven Covid-19 antiviral is available.  For all others I'd go with historic practices conducted during the swine flu virus.  Things like instructing doctors to perform test of virus with patients showing symptoms, identifying and warning groups at risk, advising folks of appropriate precaution they may choose to take, mandating the shut down of schools for 14 days upon a student coming down with the disease, etc.


----------



## candycorn (May 6, 2020)

Cecilie1200 said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Oddball said:
> ...



Just pointing out how batshit crazy your lord and master is.


----------



## candycorn (May 6, 2020)

Cecilie1200 said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Cecilie1200 said:
> ...


Your blob signed off on every penny.  And you are prepared to vote for him again.  It makes no sense.


----------



## TemplarKormac (May 6, 2020)

candycorn said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...



Don't make me come back in here and whoop your candy ass... again.


----------



## candycorn (May 6, 2020)

Cecilie1200 said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...


I did.

we should trust the science.

try reading you grotesque bitch.


----------



## candycorn (May 6, 2020)

TemplarKormac said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Cecilie1200 said:
> ...



What are you going to do?  Huh?  oh, I know, misquote me some more.  It’s your only act.


----------



## TemplarKormac (May 6, 2020)

candycorn said:


> Your blob signed off on every penny.



And he would have been a blob if he hadn't. Because you would be upset this rich blob ignored the poor and gave handouts to the rich.

Yeah, that's your line, little buddy.


----------



## Oddball (May 6, 2020)

candycorn said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...


There's no science undergirding the course of action you want to follow, you puerile pinhead.


----------



## TemplarKormac (May 6, 2020)

candycorn said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...


Nope. You're still angry, and that is your only (paltry) defense.

I watch enough of the news cycle to notice when the guilty party has been caught in a lie, they resort to "I've been misquoted! I've been mistreated! Oh woe is me!"

Stop playing the victim. If anything, you are the victim of your own willful ignorance.

You know exactly what it is you want. Control. You want to hurt Trump, not cure the crisis we exist within.


----------



## candycorn (May 6, 2020)

TemplarKormac said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Your blob signed off on every penny.
> ...



It’s essentially what he did.


----------



## candycorn (May 6, 2020)

TemplarKormac said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...



I’m Not sure what you’re talking about and clearly you have no clue yourself.

I think we should let science guide us.  That your blob botched the response is what has hurt him.


----------



## TemplarKormac (May 6, 2020)

candycorn said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...



You can't have it both ways dumbass.


----------



## TemplarKormac (May 6, 2020)

candycorn said:


> I think we should let science guide us


Okay. See you in 2024!



candycorn said:


> That your blob botched the response is what has hurt him.



Oh? And Biden would have aced it? Naw, he would have let more infected Chinese flights come into the country before he shut it down.


----------



## Mac-7 (May 6, 2020)

sakinago said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> > Seawytch said:
> ...


Possibly so

who knows?

even the experts are guessing much of time


----------



## Mac-7 (May 6, 2020)

IM2 said:


> But when a person is ignorantly calling a virus the Chinese disease, there is no reason coming from that persons mind.


I call it that just to annoy the communist dictatorship which does not yet have control over speech in America that it has in china

plus it tweaks libs like you who lean to their side


----------



## EvilCat Breath (May 6, 2020)

2aguy said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> > People who want the lockdowns to continue spend a lot of time shouting slogans and congratulating themselves on how they're "the only ones who care about saving lives", but I have yet to hear any of them tell us what their actual plan is for an endgame, or how they envision the future going forward if we were to cave in to their demands.
> ...



Universal veganism
Climate change directed


----------



## Mac-7 (May 6, 2020)

sakinago said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Mac-7 said:
> ...


You are preaching to the wrong crowd

liberals have long felt there are too many people on the planet anyway

if they could just find a way for more Americans than africans to starve I think some of them would jump at the chance


----------



## bripat9643 (May 6, 2020)

Dr Grump said:


> sakinago said:
> 
> 
> > Cecilie1200 said:
> ...


If you don't want to see your elderly relatives die, then keep then inside.  Don't tell the rest of us we can't go to work.


----------



## Dr Grump (May 6, 2020)

bripat9643 said:


> If you don't want to see your elderly relatives die, then keep then inside.  Don't tell the rest of us we can't go to work.



I actually do agree with some of what you say. Even though the lock down down here seemed to work, I think it was way OTT in some instances. Some parts I agree with. To me a lot of common sense went out the window. However, I think the issue authorities have is that they have to play to the lowest common denominator - and that's the dumbest guy in the room. See, you and I would probably social distance, wash our hands etc. We don't need an official to tell us to do that. Yet, then you have pastors telling people to go around hugging each other, so the govt feels like it has to do something. If people would just use common sense none of this would probably happen.


----------



## bripat9643 (May 6, 2020)

IM2 said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


There's no reason coming from the mind of a callous self centered asshole who has no problem wacthing people losing everything they own because of this insane shutdown.


----------



## BlueGin (May 6, 2020)

bripat9643 said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> > sakinago said:
> ...


Especially since the dipshit doesn’t even live here.


----------



## candycorn (May 6, 2020)

TemplarKormac said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...



I didn’t dumbass.  I’m not voting for your blob.


----------



## candycorn (May 6, 2020)

TemplarKormac said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > I think we should let science guide us
> ...



Doubtful he would have botched it as much as your blob did.


----------



## TemplarKormac (May 6, 2020)

candycorn said:


> I didn’t dumbass. I’m not voting for your blob.



I never suggested you should. Vote for whoever you want. 

But you can't criticize him for spending on the stimulus checks and have a premade talking point ready to blame him for not doing anything.

You're too easy.


----------



## candycorn (May 6, 2020)

TemplarKormac said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > I didn’t dumbass. I’m not voting for your blob.
> ...



The blob did something.

He did bail out multi-million dollar corporations.  He did bail out the Los Angeles Lakers.  He did authorize sending tons of medical supplies to China.  He did call the virus a hoax.  He did admit he didn't know people died from viruses.  He did force thousand of unscreened travelers to stand shoulder to shoulder at the airports around the nation.  He did tell the States that the stockpile as "our" stockpile.  He did lie about the availability of testing.  He did say it would disappear like a miracle.  He did say we would have "close to zero cases" in a few days.  He lied and said he had the authority to restart the economy.  He has done quite a bit.  Almost all of it bad.  

Here is what Trump did right:
He did shut down the parks which hurt me but was a good idea. He did use the DPA in some cases--he should have done more of that.  It was too a good idea.  The guidelines that the CDC put out to guide the States was a good idea.  Why his blobness isn't in front of the microphones chiding governors of both parties for ignoring the guidelines is a mystery from a PH standpoint; from a political standpoint--it makes sense.  

What the grotesque bitch did was criticize the spending.  What the grotesque bitch will do is vote for the blob who authorized every penny of the spending.  That is having it both ways shit-brains.  

The spending, BTW is fine.  Its what we needed.  

What we didn't need was only 17% of it going to citizens.  
What we didn't need was publicly traded companies being able to get "small business" loans.
What we didn't need was for your blob to fire the IG who would be in charge of dispersing the funds
What we didn't need was the banks to cash in on $10B of it (that figure is old--I'm sure it's much more now) in the form of fees for processing loans. 
Also, in fairness, what we needed was Congress--and I'm looking at you Pelosi--to have acted much quicker than it did. That they held it up to put _some_ safeguards in was fine but they should have started weeks earlier.  

The Treasury does fall under the blob. He is responsible.


----------



## TemplarKormac (May 6, 2020)

candycorn said:


> He did bail out multi-million dollar corporations.


And? What impact did that have on you, specifically?



candycorn said:


> He did bail out the Los Angeles Lakers.



Yeah? And? There are ushers and ticket takers and concession stand workers that are employed by them. Or do they not count?



candycorn said:


> He did authorize sending tons of medical supplies to China ... He did tell the States that the stockpile as "our" stockpile.



No, he did not.



> A Democratic group’s ad attacking President Donald Trump leaves the misleading impression that medical equipment donated by U.S.-based organizations and businesses to China early in the global coronavirus outbreak came from the Trump administration.
> 
> “He shipped China 17 tons of American masks and medical supplies,” says the ad from American Bridge 21st Century, a liberal super PAC, referring to Trump. “Our masks and supplies. Supplies we need now.”
> 
> ...











						FactChecking Ad About Donating 'Our Masks and Supplies' to China - FactCheck.org
					

A Democratic group’s ad attacking President Donald Trump leaves the misleading impression that medical equipment donated by U.S.-based organizations and businesses to China early in the global coronavirus outbreak came from the Trump administration.




					www.factcheck.org
				






candycorn said:


> He did call the virus a hoax.



He did not call the virus a hoax:



> Trump did use the word “hoax” but his full comments, and subsequent explanation, make clear he was talking about Democratic attacks on his administration’s handling of the outbreak, not the virus itself.











						Democratic Ad Twists Trump's 'Hoax' Comment - FactCheck.org
					

The Democratic super PAC Priorities USA Action has been running an ad falsely suggesting President Donald Trump called the coronavirus outbreak a "hoax."




					www.factcheck.org
				




You really are gullible aren't you?


----------



## TemplarKormac (May 6, 2020)

candycorn said:


> What the grotesque bitch did was criticize the spending. What the grotesque bitch will do is vote for the blob who authorized every penny of the spending.


Who wouldn't be? This is government trying to help people in a time of crisis, but we can't keep doing it and doing it. 

Or did you intentionally misconstrue what she said?


----------



## candycorn (May 6, 2020)

TemplarKormac said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > He did bail out multi-million dollar corporations.
> ...


None. Neither did slavery, the internment of Japanese Americans, the Tuskegee Experiment or the death of Elvis. I can state that they were all terrible things though. As was the blob sending money to Wall Street instead of Main Street.



TemplarKormac said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > He did bail out the Los Angeles Lakers.
> ...


Again, you are either drunk or high.

The money the lease holder on the Staples Center can pay the workers out of money he's not paying out in bonuses to LeBron & Co.  



TemplarKormac said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > He did authorize sending tons of medical supplies to China ... He did tell the States that the stockpile as "our" stockpile.
> ...


From your post above:

*
It’s true the State Department was involved in delivering to China tons of personal protective equipment donated by American companies and organizations in early February.*



TemplarKormac said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > He did call the virus a hoax.
> ...


He did call it a hoax.


----------



## NotYourBody (May 6, 2020)

Cecilie1200 said:


> People who want the lockdowns to continue spend a lot of time shouting slogans and congratulating themselves on how they're "the only ones who care about saving lives", but I have yet to hear any of them tell us what their actual plan is for an endgame, or how they envision the future going forward if we were to cave in to their demands.
> 
> So I'd really like to know:  if you could convince all the governors to continue the lockdowns, what do you think that looks like?  How long do you want it to last, and/or what is your metric for ending it?  And then what happens?  What's your plan going forward from there?  Do you have one?


My plan is for the governors to follow Trump's 'Opening Up America Again' guidelines. These are science based and data driven. So far, no state has met these guidelines. 

Nobody needs to re-invent the wheel. It's right there on Trump's own White House website. But Trump does not pay attention to science, that's for babies.


----------



## TemplarKormac (May 6, 2020)

candycorn said:


> What we didn't need was only 17% of it going to citizens.



Where did you get this figure?

17% of the $2 trillion package is $340 billion. That's roughly enough to give 283.3 million eligible Americans a $1200 check. Or, about 85% of Americans.

Do you do math? At all?

Look at you being so dishonest.


----------



## TemplarKormac (May 6, 2020)

candycorn said:


> From your post above:
> 
> 
> *It’s true the State Department was involved in delivering to China tons of personal protective equipment donated by American companies and organizations in early February.*



The rest of the post:

"A Democratic group’s ad attacking President Donald Trump leaves the misleading impression that medical equipment donated by U.S.-based organizations and businesses to China early in the global coronavirus outbreak came from the Trump administration.

“He shipped China 17 tons of American masks and medical supplies,” says the ad from American Bridge 21st Century, a liberal super PAC, referring to Trump. “Our masks and supplies. Supplies we need now.”

(_Insert paragraph you cherry-picked here_)


*But the medical supplies were not “American” or “ours” in the sense that they belonged to the federal government, which the ad’s language may lead viewers to believe. The equipment was donated by those companies and organizations specifically for use by health care workers in China*."


----------



## NotYourBody (May 6, 2020)

Dr Grump said:


> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> > Seawytch said:
> ...


That seems to be the preferred GOP plan. Let the chips fall where they may. Meemaw and Pepaw will have to be sacrificed. As will the lower-paid, front-line workers who are not worth the cost and bother of testing.

Testing is for the rich and well-connected. And there are enough poor, uneducated Trump supporters who will think that is the way it has to be. Everything for the wealthy. Without them, we are nothing.


----------



## Bob Blaylock (May 6, 2020)

bripat9643 said:


> I went to Sams Club today and they had no pork and very little beef. What are the callous self centered retired old coots going to do when there's nothing to eat?



  Starve and die.  The same as everyone else, when the economy collapses to the point where there is no longer nearly enough food for everyone to live.

  But at least the *LI*b*E*ral pieces of shit will take comfort in delusionally believing that we've slowed the spread of the virus.


----------



## TemplarKormac (May 6, 2020)

NotYourBody said:


> But Trump does not pay attention to science, that's for babies.



Of course he doesn't, that's why he appointed scientists to his coronavirus task force.


----------



## NotYourBody (May 6, 2020)

It does seem that some folks posting on this thread were not very careful with their money during the three and a half years of the greatest economy in the history of the world.

Now you want the rest of us to sacrifice our elderly, or immune-compromised relatives because of your free-spending, wasteful lifestyles. You should have saved some money to get you through times like this. That's what responsible people do.

GFY.


----------



## NotYourBody (May 6, 2020)

TemplarKormac said:


> NotYourBody said:
> 
> 
> > But Trump does not pay attention to science, that's for babies.
> ...


That was just for show, silly!


----------



## candycorn (May 6, 2020)

TemplarKormac said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > What we didn't need was only 17% of it going to citizens.
> ...



You're right, I overestimated the blob's payments to citizens. 





Of the $2.2 Trillion, ordinary Americans only saw about $250B.  

Another botch job by your lord and master.


----------



## candycorn (May 6, 2020)

TemplarKormac said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > From your post above:
> ...



Gee, maybe your blob should have lobbied to have those supplies sent here instead of to his buddies in China.  Just a thought.  Instead...here is what happened:

*It’s true the State Department was involved in delivering to China tons of personal protective equipment donated by American companies and organizations in early February.*


----------



## Bob Blaylock (May 6, 2020)

IM2 said:


> No one is going to die of starvation. But when a person is ignorantly calling a virus the Chinese disease, there is no reason coming from that persons mind.



  Your extreme, unimaginable ignorance would be amusing, if not for the inevitable tragic consequences that will certainly result from so many sharing this same ignorance.


----------



## TemplarKormac (May 6, 2020)

candycorn said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...



*"Trump did use the word “hoax” but his full comments, and subsequent explanation, make clear he was talking about Democratic attacks on his administration’s handling of the outbreak, not the virus itself."*

More from that article:


*Trump, Feb. 28:* 

*Now the Democrats are politicizing the coronavirus, you know that right? *Coronavirus, they’re politicizing it. We did one of the great jobs. You say, “How’s President Trump doing?” They go, “Oh, not good, not good.” They have no clue. They don’t have any clue. They can’t even count their votes in Iowa. They can’t even count. No, they can’t. They can’t count their votes.

One of my people came up to me and said, “Mr. President, they tried to beat you on Russia, Russia, Russia.” That didn’t work out too well. They couldn’t do it. They tried the impeachment hoax. That was on a perfect conversation. They tried anything. They tried it over and over. *They’d been doing it since you got in. It’s all turning. They lost. It’s all turning. Think of it. Think of it. And this is their new hoax.*


----------



## TemplarKormac (May 6, 2020)

candycorn said:


> Gee, maybe your blob should have lobbied to have those supplies sent here instead of to his buddies in China. Just a thought.



You just complimented him on invoking the DPA. A lot of that did go to the states.

Who else would you have put in charge of delivering the supplies? We are a country that helps people. We are not going to let innocent people anywhere suffer because of the CCP's negligence.


----------



## TemplarKormac (May 6, 2020)

NotYourBody said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > NotYourBody said:
> ...



You honestly can't believe that, can you?

(By the way, who's sock are you?)


----------



## NotYourBody (May 6, 2020)

TemplarKormac said:


> NotYourBody said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...


Of course I believe that. Only a fool would think Trump is actually following the advice of his science advisors.

Trump is worried about his re-election. He does not care who lives and dies. He's not even smart enough to realize that a lot of his base is already old, fat, poor, and in poor health.

Go bother someone else with your sock nonsense. I live in sunny SoCal. I don't own socks. We wear flip-flops.


----------



## TemplarKormac (May 6, 2020)

NotYourBody said:


> Now you want the rest of us to sacrifice our elderly, or immune-compromised relatives because of your free-spending, wasteful lifestyles.



Okay, let's see how long you can go without an income before you have to start living in cardboard boxes on the street.


----------



## TemplarKormac (May 6, 2020)

NotYourBody said:


> Of course I believe that. Only a fool would think Trump is actually following the advice of his science advisors.



All you have are his statements, I can cite his actions, which are clearly in tune to the advice of his science advisors. 

But only a fool thinks words and actions ALWAYS mean the same thing.


----------



## TemplarKormac (May 6, 2020)

NotYourBody said:


> Trump is worried about his re-election. He does not care who lives and dies.


I find that amusing coming from someone who has a pro-abortion slogan for a forum name.


----------



## candycorn (May 6, 2020)

TemplarKormac said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...



Again, he called it a hoax. Sorry.  Can we try to stay on topic now?


----------



## candycorn (May 6, 2020)

TemplarKormac said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Gee, maybe your blob should have lobbied to have those supplies sent here instead of to his buddies in China. Just a thought.
> ...


The material made by the DPA and the gifts your blob gave to the Chinese are two different things.



TemplarKormac said:


> Who else would you have put in charge of delivering the supplies? We are a country that helps people. We are not going to let innocent people anywhere suffer because of the CCP's negligence.



I wouldn't have delivered the supplies to China in the first place.  But your blob did.  That you defend his actions?  Well...thats on you.


----------



## NotYourBody (May 6, 2020)

TemplarKormac said:


> NotYourBody said:
> 
> 
> > Now you want the rest of us to sacrifice our elderly, or immune-compromised relatives because of your free-spending, wasteful lifestyles.
> ...


I can make it at least 6 months. And honestly I can make it much longer than that. Most financial advisors tell you to have at least 6 months worth of expenses in ready savings.

After that I have retirement savings I can get into if necessary. But it won't be. 

We have had a booming economy. The stock market has been on fire. Anyone who didn't put money away during this time of excess has only themselves to blame. Lives should not be sacrificed because Jim Bob spent all his money at the strip bar.

People who think lives should be sacrificed because they didn't save money in a time of incredible excess can seriously curl up in a ball and die.


----------



## TemplarKormac (May 6, 2020)

NotYourBody said:


> I can make it at least 6 months.



Oh well look at you. Now if we follow the science, you wouldn't be working for the next year.


----------



## TemplarKormac (May 6, 2020)

candycorn said:


> Again, he called it a hoax. Sorry. Can we try to stay on topic now?



Where did the words "coronavirus is a hoax" appear in his statement? Are you too lazy to read?


----------



## BlueGin (May 6, 2020)

NotYourBody said:


> It does seem that some folks posting on this thread were not very careful with their money during the three and a half years of the greatest economy in the history of the world.
> 
> Now you want the rest of us to sacrifice our elderly, or immune-compromised relatives because of your free-spending, wasteful lifestyles. You should have saved some money to get you through times like this. That's what responsible people do.
> 
> GFY.


If libtards cared for the elderly and immune compromised so much they wouldn’t have shoved them in COVID compromised retirement centers and rehabs in mass.

STFU...everyone already knows you jackssses don’t “ care” about them outside of using them as political props.


----------



## TemplarKormac (May 6, 2020)

NotYourBody said:


> After that I have retirement savings I can get into if necessary. But it won't be.



Oh, that speaks volumes about how out of touch you are with the world. 

"I can survive, but those working rubes must make the sacrifice"

Pathetic.


----------



## TemplarKormac (May 6, 2020)

candycorn said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...


Lol.

It was $2.2 trillion. Even better. For me.

17% of that is $374 billion. Or enough to give 311.6 million American citizens a $1200 check. Given there are roughly 340 million Americans, that's 91% of America.

Stop calling it a 'botch job' because it isn't. Your reasons for criticism of the president are hollow.


----------



## NotYourBody (May 6, 2020)

TemplarKormac said:


> NotYourBody said:
> 
> 
> > I can make it at least 6 months.
> ...


Not true. All we have to do is follow the science behind Trump's 'Opening up America Again' guidelines. That won't take a year.

You should probably worry about your own self and not me. I'm fine. I saved money. I can make it for however long this takes. Even a year. Even longer.


----------



## TemplarKormac (May 6, 2020)

candycorn said:


> The material made by the DPA and the gifts your blob gave to the Chinese are two different things.



Yeah, they are. Which makes your argument invalid. If Trump had used the DPA to give the CCP the protective gear, you may (stressed) MAY have had a point. 

But the PPE was donated by private companies, not paid for by the federal government. The State Department and the Treasury work hand in hand to facilitate trades and exchanges between the US and other countries. That does not mean "Trump sent PPE to China." The State Department oversaw the transfer of PPE between those companies and the Chinese. 

You are digging yourself into an abyss right now.


----------



## NotYourBody (May 6, 2020)

TemplarKormac said:


> NotYourBody said:
> 
> 
> > After that I have retirement savings I can get into if necessary. But it won't be.
> ...


We aren't talking about the world, dotard. We are talking about the United States of America. Where we have had the best economy in the HISTORY OF THE WORLD for the last three and a half years. 

The rubes should have saved some money. That's what you do in the good times. 

I think the majority of us are going to say NO, we will not sacrifice our at-risk kinfolk for the free-spending rubes who don't plan for anything.


----------



## TemplarKormac (May 6, 2020)

NotYourBody said:


> You should probably worry about your own self and not me. I'm fine. I saved money. I can make it for however long this takes. Even a year. Even longer.



So, you, as someone who has nothing in common with the working American, seems to believe that social distancing and staying home will put food on their tables. 

Like I said, you are out of touch.


----------



## candycorn (May 6, 2020)

TemplarKormac said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Again, he called it a hoax. Sorry. Can we try to stay on topic now?
> ...


I'll refer you to the following statement I heard yesterday
"people mean different things from what they actually say." 

He was calling the virus a hoax.  Playing your silly game of splitting hairs is not my line.


----------



## NotYourBody (May 6, 2020)

BlueGin said:


> NotYourBody said:
> 
> 
> > It does seem that some folks posting on this thread were not very careful with their money during the three and a half years of the greatest economy in the history of the world.
> ...


I did not put my elderly and immune compromised relatives in any center or rehab. So your statement fails already.

I care about my own relatives. Your Memaw will have to fend for herself in the home.


----------



## candycorn (May 6, 2020)

TemplarKormac said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...



Out of $2.2 Trillion, less than a fifth went to Americans.  If you wish to celebrate that...you're pretty stupid.  But then again, so is your blob.


----------



## TemplarKormac (May 6, 2020)

NotYourBody said:


> We aren't talking about the world, dotard.



Uh, ever hear of a figure of speech? This little quip right here shows me how you and Candy are willing to take words out of context to make other people look bad, whether it be Trump, or me. 

But you can go ahead and pull that long silver tongue of yours out of the window of your ivory tower, Rapunzel. Nobody's gonna tug on that.


----------



## TemplarKormac (May 6, 2020)

candycorn said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...



You lose. Again. 

17% is closer to a fourth. Not a fifth. 

I can keep pointing out more mathematical failures on your part if you'd like.


----------



## candycorn (May 6, 2020)

TemplarKormac said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > The material made by the DPA and the gifts your blob gave to the Chinese are two different things.
> ...



Oh brother...

"The State Department oversaw the transfer of PPE between those companies and the Chinese."  Good to see your blob was working on the C-19 virus in China.  He should have been taking care of Americans but he has to protect the people that make his cheap neckties I suppose.


The DPA came months later when he was forced to do something.


----------



## candycorn (May 6, 2020)

TemplarKormac said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...



Wow..really?  17% is closer to 25% than 20%?


----------



## candycorn (May 6, 2020)

TemplarKormac said:


> NotYourBody said:
> 
> 
> > We aren't talking about the world, dotard.
> ...



Do you have any disagreements on how your blob handled the response to the virus?  Perhaps we can get back to the topic rather than your personal attacks.


----------



## NotYourBody (May 6, 2020)

TemplarKormac said:


> NotYourBody said:
> 
> 
> > You should probably worry about your own self and not me. I'm fine. I saved money. I can make it for however long this takes. Even a year. Even longer.
> ...


Why do you think the working American has been unable to save up any money to see them through something like this? Has the economy been that bad? Not according to Trump.

You'll need to explain why ordinary working Americans do not have any money saved. Are they not paid enough? Are their bills too high? Are their medical expenses too much? Childcare too much? Housing costs too high? Do the incredible stock market gains not apply to working Americans?

Or do they waste their money on junk and trinkets and that's why they are in trouble and starving already?

Well, which is it?

You can't have it both ways. We can't have the most incredible economy IN THE HISTORY OF THE WORLD, and at the same time have people starving because they've been out of work for a few weeks. Unless those people are irresponsible and wasteful with their money. In that case, they will just have to figure it out, or starve.


----------



## dudmuck (May 6, 2020)

NotYourBody said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > NotYourBody said:
> ...


When 40% of americans cant cover a $400 expense, this is hardly the best economy in the world.

80% of Americans own 15% of the stock market.

The rest is owned by the 1%

Before this pandemic, 78% of citizens lived paycheck to paycheck.


----------



## TemplarKormac (May 6, 2020)

candycorn said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...


----------



## NotYourBody (May 6, 2020)

TemplarKormac said:


> NotYourBody said:
> 
> 
> > We aren't talking about the world, dotard.
> ...


Again, we are not talking about the world. Not my fault if you cannot say what you mean. 

You are talking in circles and still can't figure yourself out. Bless your heart.


----------



## TemplarKormac (May 6, 2020)

NotYourBody said:


> Why do you think the working American has been unable to save up any money to see them through something like this?


Cost of living?

Are you literally that oblivious?


----------



## candycorn (May 6, 2020)

TemplarKormac said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...



Hey, it's your line that people mean things different than what they actually say.  If you no longer believe what you wrote yesterday....that's your problem.


----------



## candycorn (May 6, 2020)

Anyway, trying to get us back on topic here...

Trust the science.  The blob had some good guidelines to follow.  Its a shame some states are not following them.  It's even a greater shame that he's not chiding those State officials who are ignoring the guidelines.


----------



## TemplarKormac (May 6, 2020)

dudmuck said:


> Before this pandemic, 78% of citizens lived paycheck to paycheck.



So, explain to her/him how making them go without their livelihoods for an extended period of time due to this virus will help their situation.

They can't live paycheck to paycheck if they aren't getting any paychecks.


----------



## TemplarKormac (May 6, 2020)

candycorn said:


> Trust the science.



Okay, see you in 2024!


----------



## TemplarKormac (May 6, 2020)

candycorn said:


> The blob had some good guidelines to follow.



Look at that. I've beaten you into submission. Trying to save face now?


----------



## XponentialChaos (May 6, 2020)

TemplarKormac said:


> 17% is closer to a fourth. Not a fifth.
> 
> I can keep pointing out more mathematical failures on your part if you'd like.



?


----------



## NotYourBody (May 6, 2020)

candycorn said:


> Anyway, trying to get us back on topic here...
> 
> Trust the science.  The blob had some good guidelines to follow.  Its a shame some states are not following them.  It's even a greater shame that he's not chiding those State officials who are ignoring the guidelines.


I agree completely. All the states have to do is follow those guidelines. They are science based and data driven.

I do believe most of America wants to follow these guidelines. The uneducated are a different story. You can't fix stupid if stupid does not want to be fixed.

Time will tell how well we are responding to this pandemic. And it won't take long. I think we will know by the end of summer how well we've done.


----------



## candycorn (May 6, 2020)

TemplarKormac said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Trust the science.
> ...


ok?


----------



## NotYourBody (May 6, 2020)

TemplarKormac said:


> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> > Before this pandemic, 78% of citizens lived paycheck to paycheck.
> ...


If folks are living paycheck to paycheck, the economy is not that good and Trump has been lying again. Or, people are spending too much money and this will be a good wake up call for them.


----------



## candycorn (May 6, 2020)

TemplarKormac said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > The blob had some good guidelines to follow.
> ...



I stated that about 2 pages ago dimwit.  The only thing you've ever beaten is the "little buddy" you've referred to later.


----------



## TemplarKormac (May 6, 2020)

XponentialChaos said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > 17% is closer to a fourth. Not a fifth.
> ...



Candycorn insisted that only 17% of the $2.2 trillion CARES Act aid went to regular American citizens, which he further claimed was "a fifth" of the package.

It's one fourth of the package, not a fifth.


----------



## candycorn (May 6, 2020)

TemplarKormac said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > The blob had some good guidelines to follow.
> ...



You're as good at rhetoric as you are at math.  LOL


----------



## candycorn (May 6, 2020)

TemplarKormac said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...



Actually I claimed it was less than a fifth.


----------



## TemplarKormac (May 6, 2020)

candycorn said:


> I stated that about 2 pages ago dimwit. The only thing you've ever beaten is the "little buddy" you've referred to later.



Just admit you lost.  Twice. Okay, little buddy?


----------



## TemplarKormac (May 6, 2020)

candycorn said:


> You're as good at rhetoric as you are at math. LOL



No, I leave the senseless rhetoric to you. My mathematically challenged friend.


----------



## TemplarKormac (May 6, 2020)

candycorn said:


> Actually I claimed it was less than a fifth.



Which is still mathematically incorrect. Understand?


----------



## XponentialChaos (May 6, 2020)

TemplarKormac said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...



You think 17% is closer to a fourth than a fifth?


----------



## candycorn (May 7, 2020)

TemplarKormac said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > I stated that about 2 pages ago dimwit. The only thing you've ever beaten is the "little buddy" you've referred to later.
> ...



No.

The CDC guidelines are based on science.  

Which is what I said 25 pages ago....let science decide.

For some reason, you think this means waiting until 2024 or whatever.  Again; you're either drunk or high or both.  I think your BAL is about 17% which is still less than a fifth.  LOL


----------



## Mac-7 (May 7, 2020)

NotYourBody said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> > Desperado said:
> ...


The GOP lives in the real world that needs a healthy economy to afford the wipe-every-nose welfare state that libs demand


----------



## candycorn (May 7, 2020)

XponentialChaos said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > XponentialChaos said:
> ...



Yes he does.  He's a blob supporter.  Need we say more?


----------



## TemplarKormac (May 7, 2020)

XponentialChaos said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > XponentialChaos said:
> ...



Actually yeah, it is less than a fifth. But less than a fifth (17% of 2.2 trillion) is $374 billion. Divide $374 billion by $1200 (the size of the base check being given out), and you get 311,666,667. Or that many Americans getting checks from the aid package.

I'm not gonna sit here and lie about getting the fractions right, that's what calculators are made for. But if you think an error like that invalidates my argument, guess again.


----------



## TemplarKormac (May 7, 2020)

candycorn said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...





TemplarKormac said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...


----------



## candycorn (May 7, 2020)

TemplarKormac said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...



Looks like I beat you into submission my mathematically challenged friend.  I can keep pointing out more mathematical failures on your part if you like.


----------



## TemplarKormac (May 7, 2020)

TemplarKormac said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...



Want to do the math yourself then, candycorn?


----------



## TemplarKormac (May 7, 2020)

candycorn said:


> Looks like I beat you into submission my mathematically challenged friend. I can keep pointing out more mathematical failures on your part if you like.



Oh cool. But you failed in defeating me on the substance of the thread itself. 

So, losing this battle didn't lose me the war. But go ahead and grab the Kleenex and ingratiate yourself if you must.


----------



## candycorn (May 7, 2020)

TemplarKormac said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > XponentialChaos said:
> ...



No shit brains; the error is in you thinking that less than a quarter of the bill going to regular Americans is a good thing.  Again, if you think that regular Americans getting back less than $0.20 on the dollar they contributed is good while corporations that paid nothing benefit from bail out monies...you're pretty stupid.


----------



## candycorn (May 7, 2020)

TemplarKormac said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Looks like I beat you into submission my mathematically challenged friend. I can keep pointing out more mathematical failures on your part if you like.
> ...



What substance?  I think science should decide. The CDC had some good guidelines based on science. For some reason, you think that means being locked down for 5 years.  You were full of it yesterday and you're full of it it now.  Nothing has changed except you have proven that you are mathematically illiterate which pairs well with your illiteracy on knowing what your own blob's CDC is recommending.


----------



## NotYourBody (May 7, 2020)

Mac-7 said:


> NotYourBody said:
> 
> 
> > Dr Grump said:
> ...


GOP red states are most dependent on the federal government. 

Maybe if they could get their shit together and start working they wouldn't be such a drain on our healthy economy.


----------



## TemplarKormac (May 7, 2020)

candycorn said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > XponentialChaos said:
> ...



And you said "The blob had some good guidelines to follow," if I recall correctly. I got you to say that in similar form twice (EDIT: three times now) already.

But yeah, celebrate a meaningless victory. I care not. I won the overall debate.

Wanna laugh? Go right ahead. It doesn't make the situation any better for you.


----------



## Unkotare (May 7, 2020)

candycorn said:


> Nothing has changed except you have proven that you are mathematically illiterate ...



The term you are looking for is "innumerate."


----------



## TemplarKormac (May 7, 2020)

candycorn said:


> What substance? I think science should decide.



Science says that for this virus to be successfully defeated, you would need to maintain these measures for at least 2 to 5 years. More than any working American living paycheck to paycheck can reasonably stand. More than any small business owner can take being shut down. 

That's the substance. 

Acknowledge your defeat. I have beaten you into submission by getting you to admit THREE times now that the CDC (which, ironically, is part of Trump's Administration) and Trump himself had good guidelines to follow. I can quote you exactly if you would like to insist you said otherwise. 

But hey, math. I know you need to salvage something from this rout I handed you.


----------



## TemplarKormac (May 7, 2020)

candycorn said:


> For some reason, you think that means being locked down for 5 years.


Of course. I have read multiple peer-reviewed studies saying as much, and I cited two of them to you the other night. So if you follow the science, you wind up getting at minimum a 2-year lockdown, or at most, a 5-year lockdown.


----------



## Unkotare (May 7, 2020)

It is only too obvious what needs to be done. Someone is going to have to assemble a team of intrepid adventurers and shrink them down to a microscopic size so that they may engage in hand to hand combat with the evil Baron Von Virus and vanquish him for the good of all mankind. Why are people too stupid to see this?


----------



## Mac-7 (May 7, 2020)

NotYourBody said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> > NotYourBody said:
> ...


Ok if you think so lets cut of all federal spending for welfare and leave it entirely to the states

I’m for it but knowing libs I bet they are against it


----------



## TemplarKormac (May 7, 2020)

candycorn said:


> No.
> 
> The CDC guidelines are based on science.



_Let me deal the killing blow to your argument, math whiz. _

So were Trump's guidelines, which ironically, were advised by the CDC guidelines.

But you insist Trump doesn't listen to science.

Keep swingin' little buddy.


----------



## Mac-7 (May 7, 2020)

Unkotare said:


> It is only too obvious what needs to be done. Someone is going to have to assemble a team of intrepid adventurers and shrink them down to a microscopic size so that they may engage in hand to hand combat with the evil Baron Von Virus and vanquish him for the good of all mankind. Why are people too stupid to see this?


They better be martial arts experts because being chinese the virus is sure to know kung fu


----------



## TemplarKormac (May 7, 2020)

TemplarKormac said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > XponentialChaos said:
> ...



Still haven't answered the question, have we, little buddy?


----------



## TemplarKormac (May 7, 2020)

Oh, but hey, I can admit when I'm wrong. But candycorn on the other hand...   I'm glad to admit mistakes, which is more than I can say for some of you.


----------



## candycorn (May 7, 2020)

TemplarKormac said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...



Not sure what you think you've won.  I think the states should be following the science--set up by the Blob's CDC.  Therefore You seem to think the blob wants us locked down until 2024.

Yet you plan on voting for El Blob'o.  That makes you a loser.


----------



## TemplarKormac (May 7, 2020)

candycorn said:


> I think your BAL is about 17% which is still less than a fifth. LOL



Clever. But no amount of witty one liners will help you escape your embarrassment. But by all means, make jokes.


----------



## candycorn (May 7, 2020)

TemplarKormac said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...



What math is that...that you've confirmed that the average Americans are getting less than 20% of the blob's $2.2T corporate welfare package?  You finally confirmed what a bad deal it is for Americans.  Yet you still support el-blob-o.


----------



## candycorn (May 7, 2020)

TemplarKormac said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > I think your BAL is about 17% which is still less than a fifth. LOL
> ...



My embarrasment?  You thought 17% was more than 20%.  I'm still laughing at you.


----------



## RhinelandCityLimits (May 7, 2020)

Cecilie1200 said:


> People who want the lockdowns to continue spend a lot of time shouting slogans and congratulating themselves on how they're "the only ones who care about saving lives", but I have yet to hear any of them tell us what their actual plan is for an endgame, or how they envision the future going forward if we were to cave in to their demands.


Species survival...ddduh, genocidal smugness tomfoolery


----------



## candycorn (May 7, 2020)

TemplarKormac said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > No.
> ...



Again..you can't quote me as saying any such thing.  But that doesn't stop you from lying and saying I did.  I understand you have no problem lying.  It's all you have left.

Where I fault your blob is in the fact that he isn't chiding governors for ignoring his own guidelines and, if you go by what he said on his trip to AZ, he isn't even wanting them to follow the guidelines.  You will note that he is no longer mentioning them.


----------



## TemplarKormac (May 7, 2020)

candycorn said:


> Therefore You seem to think the blob wants us locked down until 2024.



I never once said that.  And, you want to lecture me about misquoting somebody?

Your suggestion in reply to the OP was to "follow the science." Which means continuing this lockdown for 2 to 5 years. Your suggestion, not mine. I have posted direct links to scientific studies in this thread which assert as much.

But I never once said Trump is going to keep us locked down for that long.

You did. By insisting we '_follow the science_.'

But keep flailing. I'll be happy to wrap you around the maypole a few more times.


----------



## NotYourBody (May 7, 2020)

Mac-7 said:


> NotYourBody said:
> 
> 
> > Mac-7 said:
> ...


It's a fact, not a matter of opinion. I'm fine with leaving welfare to the states. It's time to cull the red state nutters and you know the red state governments will not spend money to care for their citizens.

You have almost 20% of Mississippi living in poverty. It's time for this shit to stop. It's not fair to make the rest of us pay for these lazy welfare states.


*States with the highest poverty Rates*


StatePoverty RateMississippi19.8New Mexico19.7Louisiana19.7West Virginia19.1Kentucky17.2


44 Important Welfare Statistics for 2020 - Lexington Law


----------



## Bob Blaylock (May 7, 2020)

candycorn said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > Candycorn insisted that only 17% of the $2.2 trillion CARES Act aid went to regular American citizens, which he further claimed was "a fifth" of the package.
> ...



  A fourth is more than a fifth.



candycorn said:


> You're as good at rhetoric as you are at math. LOL


----------



## TemplarKormac (May 7, 2020)

candycorn said:


> Again..you can't quote me as saying any such thing.


Once again, I don't have to. I can simply look at your ratings of posts in this thread that say "Trump doesn't listen to science" to know exactly what you mean.


----------



## TemplarKormac (May 7, 2020)

Bob Blaylock said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...


Okay, now I'm confused.


----------



## TemplarKormac (May 7, 2020)

candycorn said:


> Where I fault your blob is in the fact that he isn't chiding governors for ignoring his own guidelines



Were you not paying attention to how hard he laid into Brian Kemp for being the first to open?


----------



## Bob Blaylock (May 7, 2020)

XponentialChaos said:


> You think 17% is closer to a fourth than a fifth?



  Actually, it's much closer to a sixth than to either a fourth or a fifth.


----------



## Mac-7 (May 7, 2020)

NotYourBody said:


> You have almost 20% of Mississippi living in poverty. It's time for this shit to stop. It's not fair to make the rest of us pay for these lazy welfare states.


You are aware that most of that 20% are black democrat voters arent you?

if we returned welfare to the states you and I both would be lynched by irate welfare bums 

but forcing them to work would be the best thing thst ever happened to them


----------



## TemplarKormac (May 7, 2020)

candycorn said:


> My embarrasment? You thought 17% was more than 20%. I'm still laughing at you.



Yes. Your embarrassment.

"Follow the science"

Which means for you, this:









						Scientists warn we may need to live with social distancing for a year or more
					

Researchers say we face a horrible choice: practice social distancing for months or a year, or let hundreds of thousands die.




					www.vox.com
				




Take it from this liberal rag.


----------



## NotYourBody (May 7, 2020)

TemplarKormac said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Where I fault your blob is in the fact that he isn't chiding governors for ignoring his own guidelines
> ...


I was paying attention to him when he tweeted LIBERATE MICHIGAN, LIBERATE VIRGINIA, LIBERATE MINNESOTA.

Trump is no longer pushing these recommendations. He wants states opened up and some people will just have to be sacrificed for the economy. He said as much a couple of days ago. Everyone paying attention knows this.


----------



## candycorn (May 7, 2020)

TemplarKormac said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Therefore You seem to think the blob wants us locked down until 2024.
> ...



Following science does not mean waiting until 2024 to end the lockdown.  It never has; never will.  You keep saying "see you in 2024".


----------



## Rambunctious (May 7, 2020)

Jake Winker Frogen said:


> nightengale said:
> 
> 
> > Jake Winker Frogen said:
> ...


Jeeze....lets hope you are wrong....holy mole.....


----------



## candycorn (May 7, 2020)

Bob Blaylock said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...


Another blob supporter who can't read.  Shocked?  No...me neither.


----------



## NotYourBody (May 7, 2020)

Mac-7 said:


> NotYourBody said:
> 
> 
> > You have almost 20% of Mississippi living in poverty. It's time for this shit to stop. It's not fair to make the rest of us pay for these lazy welfare states.
> ...


Not me. I live in California. We take care of our folks in this state. Nobody will starve here.


----------



## candycorn (May 7, 2020)

TemplarKormac said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Again..you can't quote me as saying any such thing.
> ...



Ahh... so in lieu of quotes; you're going with emoticons.  Yeah, you're baked.


----------



## candycorn (May 7, 2020)

TemplarKormac said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Where I fault your blob is in the fact that he isn't chiding governors for ignoring his own guidelines
> ...



Yeah, that was on April 23.  Where was his cautions since then?  Your creative editing of my posts only highlight your desperation.


----------



## TemplarKormac (May 7, 2020)

candycorn said:


> Following science does not mean waiting until 2024 to end the lockdown. It never has; never will. You keep saying "see you in 2024".



Clearly that's what you insist upon. Everyone knew your original inference when you posted it at the beginning of this thread. "Follow the science".

Follow the science? What science? The science saying we should end the lockdown sooner than later? Or the science saying we should end the lockdown later than sooner?

Are you really suggesting we follow the science which says to end the lockdown sooner? Does that not go against the liberal narrative that ending the lockdown too soon could cost lives?

I may suck at math, but I am not gullible.  You just suck at trying to sound objective.


----------



## candycorn (May 7, 2020)

TemplarKormac said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > My embarrasment? You thought 17% was more than 20%. I'm still laughing at you.
> ...





*Social distancing doesn't mean lockdown as you stated:*



TemplarKormac said:


> Your suggestion in reply to the OP was to "follow the science." *Which means continuing this lockdown for 2 to 5 years*. Your suggestion, not mine. I have posted direct links to scientific studies in this thread which assert as much.



Let me guess, when you said "lockdown" you didn't mean that...you meant something totally different.  

This will be my last post on this thread.  You're no longer worth the effort.


----------



## TemplarKormac (May 7, 2020)

candycorn said:


> Yeah, that was on April 23. Where was his cautions since then?


He was... get this... FOLLOWING THE SCIENCE. 

Get lost.


----------



## TemplarKormac (May 7, 2020)

candycorn said:


> This will be my last post on this thread. You're no longer worth the effort.



Run along now.


----------



## TemplarKormac (May 7, 2020)

candycorn said:


> Social distancing doesn't mean lockdown as you stated:



Uh yeah it does. The crux of these lockdowns are... social distancing. A lot of jobs rely on close interpersonal contact (less than six feet of distance), but if you're social distancing, that means you can't do your job, therefore, lockdown.

Let's see how many more posts you'll make after this one.


----------



## TemplarKormac (May 7, 2020)

Anyone else?


----------



## TemplarKormac (May 7, 2020)

Still lurking, I see,  candycorn ?


----------



## Mac-7 (May 7, 2020)

NotYourBody said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> > NotYourBody said:
> ...


Good for you

I hope you enjoy supporting welfare bums from all over America

because like the man said, if we feed them they will come


----------



## LA RAM FAN (May 7, 2020)

Cecilie1200 said:


> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> > g5000 said:
> ...


Yeah he is one of many shills on the payroll of the government that has penetrated this site


----------



## Seawytch (May 7, 2020)

Cecilie1200 said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> > Cecilie1200 said:
> ...


No, you asked me what our (his and mine)discussion about meat had to do with the topic of your thread. It is weird that you would ask me what it has to do with the topic when he is the one that brought it up. Only people that agree with you are allowed to talk about meat and not the topic of your thread?


----------



## Seawytch (May 7, 2020)

Cecilie1200 said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> > Cecilie1200 said:
> ...



Oh no...her bitchness is getting upset. This is terrible. She's demanding someone play with her strawman. Boo hoo. 

Nobody *wants* lockdowns to continue. What the future needs to look like to end the lockdowns is testing upwards of 20 million people a day and lots of contact tracing.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (May 7, 2020)

Mac-7 said:


> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> > The pat answer.
> ...



Yes, well, that was the point of this thread:  to ask them to THINK about what their demands entail, and to tell us what alternative they're offering to re-opening, if they dislike it so much.

Or to recognize that they don't have an alternative to offer.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (May 7, 2020)

sartre play said:


> MY plan would have been for Every One to work together, follow the rules provided by the medical profession from the start, Business to have been leaders, not waited till their employees started to die be for starting to get screens & masks. factories clean up their working conditions. only pay attention to the science people,(with a grain of salt) if their political side start showing up.  Government move your fat butts get the supply's rolling day one.  maybe we would not be in this sad place now.



Yes, thank you for the 165125184 recap of "THIS is what you did wrong in the past, you suck so much, blah blah".  The question continues to be, what is your plan NOW?


----------



## Cecilie1200 (May 7, 2020)

Seawytch said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> > Seawytch said:
> ...



Bri doesn't have a problem addressing the topic.  You, on the other hand, have a history of ignoring the topic to try to deflect off onto your talking points.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (May 7, 2020)

Seawytch said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> > Seawytch said:
> ...



"The only acceptable topic is personal attacks and maintaining what a good person I believe I am for XYZ talking points!  You can't make me think about consequences, because my masters haven't told me to!"

I'm glad you think it's perfectly okay to demand the deaths of millions of people worldwide so long as you shout about how much you don't WANT to do it.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (May 7, 2020)

Dragonlady said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> > Oddball said:
> ...



If there is one person whose opinion on what the US should do going forward I did NOT ask for, it would be the resident "Canada is perfect, because they treat me like the helpless halfwit I aspire to be!" drone.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (May 7, 2020)

sakinago said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Mac-7 said:
> ...



Actually, probably in the United States as well, although not to anything like the same extent.  America has been blessed, but that doesn't mean we can throw those blessings down the crapper with both hands and think it won't change things.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (May 7, 2020)

my2¢ said:


> For those who cried their eyes out over "death panels" eleven years ago I would a mandate lockdowns continue until a proven Covid-19 antiviral is available.  For all others I'd go with historic practices conducted during the swine flu virus.  Things like instructing doctors to perform test of virus with patients showing symptoms, identifying and warning groups at risk, advising folks of appropriate precaution they may choose to take, mandating the shut down of schools for 14 days upon a student coming down with the disease, etc.



Okay, and then what happens?  We lock down for a year, or two years - because you're insane if you think a "proven antiviral" is going to turn up sooner - and what's the rest of the picture look like?  How does the world work in that scenario?  What happens if Covid-19 turns out to be a mutating virus, the way the flu and the common cold are, and it's never possible to create that "proven antiviral"?

Stop pretending that there's only just the biological part to this and everything else that exists in life just goes into some sort of stasis.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (May 7, 2020)

candycorn said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...



Just pointing out how meaningless and useless your "My coronavirus plan is to attack Trump!  I will fight coronavirus by calling Trump names!" is.

Whatever Trump is or isn't, he's still vastly better than you.  I'd rather have someone who has a plan that may or may not work over someone who's whole plan is to allow OTHER people to deal with it while they uselessly bitch.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (May 7, 2020)

candycorn said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...



"I don't care whether people die!!  All that matters is TRRRRUUUUUMMMMPPP!!!!"

You remain an utter waste of oxygen and an anchor around the neck of humanity.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (May 7, 2020)

candycorn said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...



"My plan is to shout slogans!!!!  We don't need a plan, we just need empty phrases that sound good and mean nothing!!!"

Which science would you like to trust, Cornball?  It's very clear to me that you're ignoring the economic science entirely, and trusting only the scientists who are feeding your agenda.  I realize that your masters haven't told you to know this, but even if you pretend that we should focus on medical science and pretend nothing else exists or matters, there's actually a lot of debate and disagreement even in medical science about the best way to go forward.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (May 7, 2020)

candycorn said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...



No one misquotes you, Cornball.  All we do is point out what your words actually mean, when all the self-flattering bullshit is stripped away.


----------



## bripat9643 (May 7, 2020)

candycorn said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...


As usual, your post is all lies.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (May 7, 2020)

bripat9643 said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> > sakinago said:
> ...



My mom is in her 80s.  I love my mom, and I want her to live forever.  But I'd be a dumbass if I didn't recognize the reality that, however much we try to delay it, she IS going to die very soon.  We can stave off fifty different causes of death, and there's always going to be a fifty-first that comes along and gets her.  That doesn't mean I don't consider it reasonable to have her stay home and avoid contact with people as much as possible, but it does mean it's unreasonable to expect the entire world to come to a halt just so she can live six months longer than she would have otherwise.


----------



## Seawytch (May 7, 2020)

Cecilie1200 said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> > Cecilie1200 said:
> ...


That was classic projection. Textbook even. Your lame, strawman, topic was "addressed" over and over. You just didn't get the response your hindass demanded. Tissue?


----------



## Cecilie1200 (May 7, 2020)

bripat9643 said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...



As usual, her post is all about criticizing people who do something, while steadfastly refusing to suggest anything herself, let alone doing anything herself.

Cornball was born to be a useless member of the peanut gallery.


----------



## bripat9643 (May 7, 2020)

Cecilie1200 said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Cecilie1200 said:
> ...


Yep. they ignore the scientist that say this shutdown is counter productive and insist we should only pay attention to the witch doctors who are spouting theories that support their agenda.


----------



## Seawytch (May 7, 2020)

Cecilie1200 said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> > Cecilie1200 said:
> ...



Wow, that was quite the nonsensical rant. Can't get your meds on lockdown?


----------



## bripat9643 (May 7, 2020)

NotYourBody said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> > Desperado said:
> ...


What you morons fail to acknowledge is that your "solutions" are impossible.  This shutdown simply can't continue.  Destroying the countries economy is not a long term plan.  It can only last for a couple more months before this country devolves into anarchy and mass starvation.

No one is opposed to testing.  The question is when are the tests going to be available.  My understanding is that they have already been devised, but FDA regulations are holding up their widespread use.  Why don't you assholes do something to get the FDA out of the way?


----------



## bripat9643 (May 7, 2020)

TemplarKormac said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...


They will keep saying that Trump called the virus a hoax until doomsday.  They simply don't care what he actually said.  They aren't interested in the facts.  They are only interested in promoting their narrative.  That's why they are scum.


----------



## bripat9643 (May 7, 2020)

NotYourBody said:


> It does seem that some folks posting on this thread were not very careful with their money during the three and a half years of the greatest economy in the history of the world.
> 
> Now you want the rest of us to sacrifice our elderly, or immune-compromised relatives because of your free-spending, wasteful lifestyles. You should have saved some money to get you through times like this. That's what responsible people do.
> 
> GFY.


No one is forcing anyone to sacrifice your elderly or immune-compromised relatives.  Tell them to stay at home.  Not everyone is a self-centered retired old coot like you.   Young families haven't been socking money away their entire lives.  When you're just getting started in life, you have bills to pay and your income is lower.  they have mortgages to pay and kids to support.   You are obviously incapable of looking at anything from someone else's point of view.


----------



## bripat9643 (May 7, 2020)

candycorn said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...


Trump didn't "deliver" any supplies to China.  That had nothing to do with the federal government.  Private organizations sent the supplies to China.  Trump didn't even know it was happening.  You're too stupid to understand that the federal government doesn't control everything that happens in this country.


----------



## Rocko (May 7, 2020)

Cecilie1200 said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> > Cecilie1200 said:
> ...



So you’re in the name calling club of anyone who believes the experts in charge have more of a grasp on what steps should be followed than “independent thinkers” such as yourself and all the other retards on this site. Got it. Get bent.


----------



## NotYourBody (May 7, 2020)

bripat9643 said:


> NotYourBody said:
> 
> 
> > It does seem that some folks posting on this thread were not very careful with their money during the three and a half years of the greatest economy in the history of the world.
> ...


So the greatest economy in the history of the world wasn't enough to keep young families from living paycheck to paycheck? Well, somebody is going to be in trouble for that once Trump finds out about it.

I'm not an old coot. But I am a saver and I don't spend much money. Other people CHOOSE to make different choices with their money and lifestyles. 

Everyone should have 6 months worth of expenses saved. If folks are truly not able to do that during the greatest economy in the history of the world, they must be making poor choices. OR, maybe the greatest economy in the history of the world has not been great for those who are now struggling.

A lot of young families live with grandma and grandpa. Especially those at the bottom of the pay scales, those workers who do not benefit from the greatest economy in the history of the world. They will have to go to work or lose their unemployment, correct? I'd say they may feel like they are being forced to sacrifice Memaw and Pepaw in order to have food for their children.


----------



## Corazon (May 7, 2020)

I think these lockdowns all over the world won't be repealed until the so called Scientific Community says "ok you can do that".
In this matter politicians have (almost) no power (I've heard Bill Gates said the new vaccine against Covid19 will be ready in 12/18 months... )
Maybe I'm a pessimist I fear it won't happen soon


----------



## Seawytch (May 7, 2020)

bripat9643 said:


> NotYourBody said:
> 
> 
> > Dr Grump said:
> ...


Yes, when are the tests going to be available? Trump said anyone that wants a test can get a test. 

Antibody tests are having problems and it's not because the FDA is holding anything up. Quite the opposite in fact. They had to tighten the rules very recently because...









						Special Report: FDA's lax rules on coronavirus blood tests open U.S. market to dubious vendors
					

As the coronavirus pandemic engulfed the United States, Joe Shia, a consultant to Chinese medical companies, said he was bombarded with inquiries from American firms who saw a golden opportunity in selling tests to determine coronavirus immunity.




					www.reuters.com


----------



## Seawytch (May 7, 2020)

bripat9643 said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...


The state department did in fact deliver the donated supplies.


----------



## my2¢ (May 7, 2020)

Cecilie1200 said:


> Okay, and then what happens? We lock down for a year, or two years - because you're insane if you think a "proven antiviral" is going to turn up sooner - and what's the rest of the picture look like?



I advocated a lockdown for only those who spoke caringly against the so-called Obamacare "death panels".  These people should expect full protection of the government in avoiding the virus' illness.  Whether this is one year, two years, that's not my concern.  In fact I advocate the longer these people are locked away, the better.   As for the rest of us we'll go about our normal lives taking precautions we each individually choose.  Just as we did as we took action against the swine flu some 11 years ago.


----------



## Mac-7 (May 7, 2020)

Cecilie1200 said:


> Or to recognize that they don't have an alternative to offer.


They have no clue


----------



## bripat9643 (May 7, 2020)

NotYourBody said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > NotYourBody said:
> ...


You're an imbecile. You're just admitting that you can't sympathize with anyone whose circumstance are different than yours.  Trying to pass that off on Trump's economic policies is the ultimate weasel.


----------



## bripat9643 (May 7, 2020)

Seawytch said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...


Link?


----------



## Cecilie1200 (May 7, 2020)

candycorn said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...



Stay on topic?  At what point were you ever ON topic, Cornball?  The topic is, and always has been, "If you don't like the idea of re-opening, what is your alternative plan?"  And you haven't posted a damned thing that has even approached that.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (May 7, 2020)

candycorn said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...



No, you have your own silly game of "All I have to do is criticize people who are doing things; how DARE you expect me to do anything myself?"


----------



## bripat9643 (May 7, 2020)

Cecilie1200 said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Again, he called it a hoax. Sorry.  Can we try to stay on topic now?
> ...


Her plan is for the rest of us to starve.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (May 7, 2020)

candycorn said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > NotYourBody said:
> ...



Do you have anything to say about how YOU want to handle it going forward?  Talking about how other people did it all wrong doesn't mean much when you refuse to ever offer an alternative.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (May 7, 2020)

dudmuck said:


> NotYourBody said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...



We'll let you know when we need to hear from someone who's STATED plan is to lie his ass off while other people do the heavy lifting, so that he can get what he wants AND gas about how bad it is and how other people are eeeeevil for getting it for him.

In the meantime, feel free to fuck off and die.


----------



## Seawytch (May 7, 2020)

bripat9643 said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


Sure.









						The United States Announces Assistance To Combat the Novel Coronavirus - United States Department of State
					

The U.S. is prepared to spend up to $100 million in existing funds to assist China and other impacted countries to contain and combat the novel coronavirus.




					www.state.gov


----------



## Cecilie1200 (May 7, 2020)

bripat9643 said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...



It's true that'll be the result of her actions, but I think she's making it clear that she hasn't actually thought enough to call it an actual plan.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (May 7, 2020)

candycorn said:


> Anyway, trying to get us back on topic here...
> 
> Trust the science.  The blob had some good guidelines to follow.  Its a shame some states are not following them.  It's even a greater shame that he's not chiding those State officials who are ignoring the guidelines.



So you're another one who wants the re-opening, but wants to be able to pretend you didn't, like Dud.  Got it.

You may now join him in fucking off and dying.


----------



## Mac1958 (May 7, 2020)

For fans of irony, Limbaugh just called the coronavirus response a "made up farce".

Let that one wash over you like a cool ocean wave on a hot summer's day.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (May 7, 2020)

candycorn said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...



I hate to break it to you, Cornball, but YOU are a Trump supporter, by your own admission.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (May 7, 2020)

candycorn said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...



The substance would be the questions in the OP which you have obstinately ignored in favor of trying to make the thread about a continuation of your "Well, this is the past was wrong, and this was wrong, and by the way, isn't it clever of me to call Trump this name?"


----------



## Cecilie1200 (May 7, 2020)

TemplarKormac said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...



I hope Cornball realizes that, forever after, when she talks about how stupid someone is because supporting Trump means you're stupid, I'm going to remind her that SHE is officially a Trump supporter BY HER OWN WORDS.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (May 7, 2020)

TemplarKormac said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > For some reason, you think that means being locked down for 5 years.
> ...



Depending on what does or doesn't happen in the realm of treating/curing the virus, yup.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (May 7, 2020)

candycorn said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...



I can't imagine why YOU aren't voting for Trump, given that you keep telling us that he's provided us good guidelines that you approve of.

It's almost as though you don't actually care what's good for America, or something.


----------



## bripat9643 (May 7, 2020)

Mac1958 said:


> For fans of irony, Limbaugh just called the coronavirus response a "made up farce".
> 
> Let that one wash over you like a cool ocean wave on a hot summer's day.


It is a farce.


----------



## bripat9643 (May 7, 2020)

Seawytch said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Seawytch said:
> ...


That was Feb 7, moron.  That's before we had a single reported case in this country.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (May 7, 2020)

RhinelandCityLimits said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> > People who want the lockdowns to continue spend a lot of time shouting slogans and congratulating themselves on how they're "the only ones who care about saving lives", but I have yet to hear any of them tell us what their actual plan is for an endgame, or how they envision the future going forward if we were to cave in to their demands.
> ...



Um, did that make sense in some language that isn't English?  Because in English, I have no clue what you are trying to communicate.


----------



## sartre play (May 7, 2020)

In reply to Cecilie 1200, my answer is the same if everyone followed the guide lines we could be open now, just like we never had to close. if every one had followed the guide lines set by the medical pros. Some areas that have large populations in a small amount of land mass would have been tighter with guide lines. Nothing can or will ever be perfect, its putting the best effort forward by all Americans, not going to war with each other over political ideologies


----------



## Seawytch (May 7, 2020)

bripat9643 said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


So? You denied it happened. I provided proof it did, that's all.


----------



## bripat9643 (May 7, 2020)

Seawytch said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Seawytch said:
> ...


It's a non-sequitur, moron.  You're whining about something that no one saw as a problem at the time.  It's only 20-20 hindisght that allows anyone to claim that we shouldn't have done it.


----------



## bripat9643 (May 7, 2020)

sartre play said:


> In reply to Cecilie 1200, my answer is the same if everyone followed the guide lines we could be open now, just like we never had to close. if every one had followed the guide lines set by the medical pros. Some areas that have large populations in a small amount of land mass would have been tighter with guide lines. Nothing can or will ever be perfect, its putting the best effort forward by all Americans, not going to war with each other over political ideologies


You're delusional if you believe the left would have allowed the shutdown to end.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (May 7, 2020)

Seawytch said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> > Seawytch said:
> ...



"Straw man" does not mean "things I don't want to talk about", Seabiscuit.  If you really can't see how asking what alternative people have to offer to reopening is a relevant topic to discuss, then you are literally the only one who can't see it, and you're probably also in need of a helmet and a babysitter for your own protection.

You just don't like that you can't get away with deflecting and turning this thread into your standard, warmed-over shouting match of "My slogans mean I'm a good person and you aren't!"


----------



## Cecilie1200 (May 7, 2020)

Seawytch said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> > Seawytch said:
> ...



Wow, that was a lot of desperation.  Reality inconveniencing you?

I realize that leftists are accustomed to thinking that talking about how they feel about something is the same as actually doing something.  Doesn't work that way in the real world.  If you kill someone, "I didn't WANT to do it" does not constitute a defense, let alone mean that you didn't do it.


----------



## bripat9643 (May 7, 2020)

Seawytch said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > NotYourBody said:
> ...


Your article only confirms what I posted.


----------



## sartre play (May 7, 2020)

As I own no crystal ball have no way of knowing what the left would have allowed, or even how any political group could have kept us from using common sense, and if all of us  just chose to cover up, limit our contacts, provide protection for our employees, what would have happened. don't know about any one else I asked nurses & paid attention to virus experts for the best things to do. there is no guarantee no mater what we do.  I don't think am delusional because I follow medical advice over political.


----------



## Flopper (May 7, 2020)

Desperado said:


> Bottom line is that 99.86% of the population of the United States is unaffected by the Wuhan Flu


I would say you have your percentages reversed.  Just about everybody in the country is being affected: 

Beginning with those that have the virus, their family, and friends who are being tested and quarantined or hospitalized
Family and friends of the 75,000 that have died 
Hospitals, medical workers, and emergency personnel that risk their lives dealing with those that are infected
Those who are most vulnerable to the virus such as those in nursing homes and prisons, and those with compromised immune systems
Employers that have had to close their businesses to slow the spread of virus
Workers without jobs due closures
Students without schools to go to due to closures
Investors who have seen their retirement savings dwindling.
Finally the families of all of the above. 
In a pandemic there are very few who not affected.


----------



## NotYourBody (May 7, 2020)

bripat9643 said:


> NotYourBody said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


I fully and freely admit I do not sympathize with Trump nutters under any circumstances. Honestly, they can all get the virus and die and I wish they would. I think they are just as vile and disgusting as Trump and they share his immense stupidity. Let there be NO mistake about that.

But Trump's GREATEST ECONOMY IN THE HISTORY OF THE WORLD allowed people to properly prepare for an emergency. They had three years to save. Or it was only the GREATEST ECONOMY IN THE HISTORY OF THE WORLD for people who were already rich.

In that case, poor folks should not be forced to go to work, exposing themselves and their families to a deadly virus so the rich can get their nails done and have a nice steak for dinner.

Poor folks should demand measure be put in place to protect them and companies should be liable if they fail to do that.

Trump's economic policies are not off limits. They do not benefit everyone.


----------



## Seawytch (May 7, 2020)

bripat9643 said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


i didn't call it a non sequitur, dingbat. I stated a fact (that you were not aware of, apparently). You asked for a link and I gave it. It is as simple as that.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (May 7, 2020)

Rocko said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> > Rocko said:
> ...



Let's be clear, Spanky.  You can play at feeling "victimized" for some apocryphal "noble principle" you pretend to have espoused.  But you can't make me join in your delusion, or ignore the fact that you ACTUALLY got your ass called out for being a moron.


----------



## Flopper (May 7, 2020)

sartre play said:


> As I own no crystal ball have no way of knowing what the left would have allowed, or even how any political group could have kept us from using common sense, and if all of us  just chose to cover up, limit our contacts, provide protection for our employees, what would have happened. don't know about any one else I asked nurses & paid attention to virus experts for the best things to do. there is no guarantee no mater what we do.  I don't think am delusional because I follow medical advice over political.


Regardless of your political leanings the vast majority of people in the country are very concerned about the danger associated with opening up the country.  However, those same people are also very concerned about the consequences of remaining closed.  Unfortunately, the decision to open up the country or remain closed, is a lose lose situation. The more the country is opened up, the more corvid 19 we will have.   The more the country remains closed, the more economic hardship we have. 

As a nation we need to be conservative in opening up the economy because if we don't, the virus will be back far worse than it was this Spring and we will be shutting down again.


----------



## Seawytch (May 7, 2020)

Cecilie1200 said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> > Cecilie1200 said:
> ...


Your Strawman is your statement that anyone *wants* the lockdown. Necessary doesn't equate to desired.


----------



## Seawytch (May 7, 2020)

Cecilie1200 said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> > Cecilie1200 said:
> ...


Way to double down on "what the fuck are you ranting about?". 

 What talking points? Following CDC recommendations are talking points? Yeah, okay.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (May 7, 2020)

Corazon said:


> I think these lockdowns all over the world won't be repealed until the so called Scientific Community says "ok you can do that".
> In this matter politicians have (almost) no power (I've heard Bill Gates said the new vaccine against Covid19 will be ready in 12/18 months... )
> Maybe I'm a pessimist I fear it won't happen soon



I think these lockdowns will end the minute - the SECOND! - that those in power realize that continuing them is endangering their power.  And I think the experts will find themselves going from "Let's do lunch" to "you're dead to me" in the halls of power with dizzying speed when that day comes.


----------



## g5000 (May 7, 2020)

Cecilie1200 said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...


At the top of this topic I said a good place to start would be when there are no new cases.

I see several retards think that's not possible.

Here you go retards:
South Korea Reports No New Domestic Coronavirus Cases

Unlike Trump, South Korea took this disease seriously from the beginning, and began a massive testing program while Trump went golfing and held rallies for six weeks and called this all a hoax.


----------



## Flopper (May 7, 2020)

Rigby5 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Cecilie1200 said:
> ...


It's not the number that have died that concerns people, it's number that will die.  One does not have to be a scientist or a visionary to see where we're going. The average number of covid 19 deaths per day in the US averaged over the last 2 weeks has been 1650/day.  If that death rate continues without increasing due to opening up the country, the death toll will rise to 240,000  by the middle of August and exceed 450,000 by the end of the year. And that's if we're successful in opening the country so the death rate does not increase.


----------



## Mac-7 (May 7, 2020)

Seawytch said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> > Seawytch said:
> ...


You dont want to give it up as long as the helicopter money lasts


----------



## bripat9643 (May 7, 2020)

sartre play said:


> In reply to Cecilie 1200, my answer is the same if everyone followed the guide lines we could be open now, just like we never had to close. if every one had followed the guide lines set by the medical pros. Some areas that have large populations in a small amount of land mass would have been tighter with guide lines. Nothing can or will ever be perfect, its putting the best effort forward by all Americans, not going to war with each other over political ideologies


That's a claim with no visible means of support.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (May 7, 2020)

my2¢ said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> > Okay, and then what happens? We lock down for a year, or two years - because you're insane if you think a "proven antiviral" is going to turn up sooner - and what's the rest of the picture look like?
> ...



Ah, so rather than discussing the actual topic, what you're telling me is that you were just trying to shoehorn your favorite political attack into my thread.

Got it.

Now, unless you have something real to say beyond, "I hate these people, and we should use this to SCREW THEM OVER!!!  AAAAAaaarrrghh!!" please join the long line of people who are not only free to leave, but encouraged to.


----------



## mudwhistle (May 7, 2020)

Cecilie1200 said:


> People who want the lockdowns to continue spend a lot of time shouting slogans and congratulating themselves on how they're "the only ones who care about saving lives", but I have yet to hear any of them tell us what their actual plan is for an endgame, or how they envision the future going forward if we were to cave in to their demands.
> 
> So I'd really like to know:  if you could convince all the governors to continue the lockdowns, what do you think that looks like?  How long do you want it to last, and/or what is your metric for ending it?  And then what happens?  What's your plan going forward from there?  Do you have one?


Their endgame is crushing Capitalism and ushering in a new socialist society built on total equality for the working-class.
A new RUSSIA... I mean.....A NEW UNITED STATES FROM HEREON CALLED THE UNITED SOVIET STATES of CALIFORNIA!!!!


----------



## Cecilie1200 (May 7, 2020)

sartre play said:


> In reply to Cecilie 1200, my answer is the same if everyone followed the guide lines we could be open now, just like we never had to close. if every one had followed the guide lines set by the medical pros. Some areas that have large populations in a small amount of land mass would have been tighter with guide lines. Nothing can or will ever be perfect, its putting the best effort forward by all Americans, not going to war with each other over political ideologies



Yes, but as I keep telling you, the question is NOT, "What should we have done months ago, and how wrong do you think we were?"  It was, is, and shall ever be, "What's the plan from here?  If you don't like Trump's plan going forward, what's your alternative?"


----------



## bripat9643 (May 7, 2020)

Seawytch said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Seawytch said:
> ...


It didn't happen at a time when anyone would have objected to it.  It's a non sequitur.


----------



## Rocko (May 7, 2020)

No one is a fan of the lockdown btw. This thread is heavily tarded. Just saying


----------



## Rocko (May 7, 2020)

Cecilie1200 said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> > Cecilie1200 said:
> ...



Get your head out of your ass, gutter trash. You started with the name calling and I’ve always been respectful to you prior to that. Just because you don’t like someone’s answer to your question or feel they haven’t addressed your question appropriately doesn’t mean you should call them assholes. You did. You should own up to your rudeness and apologize, but both of us no you won’t.

Furthermore you made this about Trump, whom I didn’t even address, I don’t claim the moral high ground in reference to everyone wanting the economy to reopen. I do however claim the moral high ground against people I don’t give a fuck about your grandma open the economy up.


----------



## RhinelandCityLimits (May 7, 2020)

Cecilie1200 said:


> Um, did that make sense in some language that isn't English?  Because in English, I have no clue what you are trying to communicate.


No clout, cowardly tiny Russian Circus Clown 'values' !


----------



## Cecilie1200 (May 7, 2020)

Seawytch said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> > Seawytch said:
> ...



Your straw man is in trying to pretend the focus is your professed feelings about something.  You've only been told this approximately a million times:  no one gives a shit how you "feel" about something.  The only thing that interests us is what you DO, not how you profess to feel about doing it.

So if you could stop gazing at your belly button for two seconds, perhaps you could get around to telling us how you think your "necessary" action plays out.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (May 7, 2020)

Seawytch said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> > Seawytch said:
> ...



Way to triple down on "I'm responding to something you didn't say".  My post didn't say anything about talking points.  Not, you understand, that I don't think every word out of you is a talking point someone told you to parrot, but this doesn't happen to be a time when I mentioned it.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (May 7, 2020)

Flopper said:


> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



But there are two questions that need to be addressed in that.  

One, are the lockdowns actually saving people from dying, or are they just delaying it a little?  I mean, we've been locked down to varying degrees for a while now, and cases and deaths keep coming up.  And whatever the leftists might like to believe, they aren't concentrated in the areas with less-strict lockdowns.  If the lockdowns are delaying people getting it and dying from it, that works IF a vaccine or cure is going to come along soon.  Otherwise, the end result is going to be the same.

Two, what about the deaths caused by the lockdowns themselves?  Anyone who pretends that reopen vs lockdown is a binary choice between deaths vs no deaths is drunk.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (May 7, 2020)

Rocko said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> > Rocko said:
> ...



Hey, fucktard, this is not about your hurt feelings and your demands to be treated nicer.  Get YOUR head out of your ass and realize that 1) you provided a shitty answer, 2) you got treated to the respect you earned with that shitty answer, 3) I knew it would probably hurt your feelings when I said it, and I didn't care, and 4) now that you're throwing a tantrum about how I wasn't nice enough to you, I care even less.

This WILL be the last time we talk about your feelings in this thread, snowflake, because you are boring and childish and sucking up time and space which you have manifestly proven you are not worthy of.  Consider this all the "apology" you are going to get:  I'm very sorry that I didn't ALSO tell you that your mommy should ground you from using her computer.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (May 7, 2020)

RhinelandCityLimits said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> > Um, did that make sense in some language that isn't English?  Because in English, I have no clue what you are trying to communicate.
> ...



Ah, now I understand you perfectly.

FLUSH!


----------



## Cecilie1200 (May 7, 2020)

Rocko said:


> No one is a fan of the lockdown btw. This thread is heavily tarded. Just saying



"Never mind that I'm advocating them.  How DARE you say I like them!!!!"

This poster is heavily "tarded".  Just saying.

Take your 12-year-old ass to some nice, safe Justin Bieber board, or whoever it is you kids are listening to these days.


----------



## Likkmee (May 7, 2020)

My end-game, if things don't ever get back to 2018 or so levels, is likely to be a nice heroin-speedball overdose after some smoked trout and lamb kabobz. Never did any before but it might be cool. Some Santana/Bose at 150 amps on 11 and naked at the waterfall. I'll crank my V-max to 140 or so right before firing the grill


----------



## Seawytch (May 7, 2020)

Cecilie1200 said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> > Cecilie1200 said:
> ...


Weird that you're the only one seeming to get emotional. You're practically frothing when someone doesn't answer your ridiculous questions exactly the way you want them to. Poor bitchness realizing the world doesn't revolve around her?


----------



## Seawytch (May 7, 2020)

Cecilie1200 said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> > Cecilie1200 said:
> ...


It is actually in this thread, dumb ass. I bolded it and made it red for your hindass.


----------



## Rocko (May 7, 2020)

Cecilie1200 said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> > Cecilie1200 said:
> ...



Just because I pointed out that you were rude and you initiated an uncalled for personal attack doesn’t mean you hurt my feelings. Get over yourself. I find it amusing how easily you become emotionally unhinged. You did however double down on your insults , in a rage if I may add, just like I thought you would when I bought to your attention your unbecoming behavior. Furthermore your thread is based on a false premise, so your precious thread is about as useful as you are, which is to say not very. Because your flawed thread is so important to your self worth you should like every post that even dignifies your OP with any type of response. I thought I was being charitable to you when I posted. And lastly, idiot, like I was saying, and I know it’s gets you butthurt, I trust Fauci and Birx on laying out a plan during every step of the way more than you or your hillbilly, toothless friends.


----------



## Dr Grump (May 7, 2020)

Rocko said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> > Rocko said:
> ...



You have to realise that the likes of Cecille and her brethren are the experts on everything. Never mind scientists, doctors etc spend years of their lives studying a topic, getting peer reviewed papers published etc. These whackadoodles know more about viruses, climate change - you name it, they're experts.


----------



## Rocko (May 7, 2020)

Dr Grump said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> > Cecilie1200 said:
> ...



Exactly! No one could ever accuse me of being an expert on these such things, nor do I profess to being one, but my inclination to trust those that are considered the best we have in dealing with these matters seems very commonsensical, and that sentiment elicits a rage out of these idiots.


----------



## sparky (May 7, 2020)

Rocko said:


> I trust our experts have put in place a plan that preserves life to the best of their abilities and I’m willing to see that plan through. People like Fauci and Brix aren’t trying to destroy the country


i wish i had your faith in governance Rocko....

~S~


----------



## Ken Mac (May 7, 2020)

g5000 said:


> From the link I just posted:
> 
> _South Korea, which waged an early battle against COVID-19 after the disease emerged from China, said on Thursday that it had no new domestic cases for the first time since a surge nearly 10 weeks ago.
> 
> The country experienced its first case on Jan. 20, but didn't see infections ramp up until mid-February. They peaked on Feb. 29 with 909 daily cases and have been trending down ever since._


and as soon as the open travel into their country - it will be back.  You are really that dumb?


----------



## Rocko (May 7, 2020)

sparky said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> > I trust our experts have put in place a plan that preserves life to the best of their abilities and I’m willing to see that plan through. People like Fauci and Brix aren’t trying to destroy the country
> ...



Can you elaborate? Do you think dr Fauci and the rest of the team of experts are motivated by nefarious purposes or are they trying to do what’s best for the country? Straight forward question.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (May 7, 2020)

Seawytch said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> > Seawytch said:
> ...



Weird that you attribute emotion to text on a screen and then project that onto others.  Yet another thing you try - and fail - to make me responsible for just because of how you wish the world was.

Oh, and this pose of "I'm not deflecting from the question, I'm taking a heroic stand"?  Fooling no one but you, like every other lie you tell.

Frankly, I think 20-some pages of ad hominem attacks and dodges is enough for us to get your answer.  Your plan for dealing with coronavirus is to let other people do the planning and take the risks while you contribute jack shit and laze around criticizing and making political attacks.  

And since that's the case, I don't believe I need or want to hear any more lies from you, Seabiscuit.  You have vastly outworn any meager entertainment value you ever had with your coldblooded desire to hurt anyone and everyone to get your way.  Go be evil, ignorant scum on someone else's dime.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (May 7, 2020)

Rocko said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> > Rocko said:
> ...


----------



## sparky (May 7, 2020)

Rocko said:


> Straight forward question.



The straightest answer i can forward is, i trust no one in governance to be working for '_the middle class_' Rocko

That sentiment multiplies with tenure.

for starters, It recently surfaced that gub'mit workers can profit from ,and even hold patents in what was tax funded research

and so here we are, on the cusp of Facci's vaccine being pushed through the FDA fast track  (despite lack of double blind studies) 

rumour _(yes only that so far)_ is that it tested poorly on our own military








						Defense Department Press Briefing Investigating and Developing Vaccine Candidates Against
					

The Defense Department briefed the press on the Army



					www.defense.gov
				



we're talkin a billion $$$$ industry here , can anyone follow the $$$?

~S~


----------



## Rocko (May 7, 2020)

Cecilie1200 said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> > No one is a fan of the lockdown btw. This thread is heavily tarded. Just saying
> ...



Listen, asshole, I keep telling you this, but it hasn’t gotten through you thick head. I’m advocating that we listen to the experts. When they say it’s safe to open the country up I put my faith in them, just like I’m putting faith in they say it’s not safe at this period in time. No one likes the shutdown, but people are willing to make sacrifices for the greater good. The fact that you would disingenuously accuse people of being fans of this shutdown means your thread wasn’t serious.


----------



## Seawytch (May 7, 2020)

Cecilie1200 said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> > Cecilie1200 said:
> ...


Lamest (and longest) run away and hide ever.  Pathetic.


----------



## IM2 (May 7, 2020)

Why do republicans make such disingenuous comments? Nobody likes being done like this. I don't like sitting at home watching films about  the 1998 Chicago Bulls. I could care less what Jordan thought about the Pistons. I wanted to see march madness or go to opening day. So when one of these right wing idiots start ranting about democrats enjoying this lockdown, it makes me think violent thoughts about that person. How in the hell do people grow up to be so fucking stupid?


----------



## Flopper (May 7, 2020)

Cecilie1200 said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > Rigby5 said:
> ...


I agree.  Lock downs or partial openings of economy only delay new cases and deaths until such time as we have a vaccine to prevent covid19, and/or antivirals to treat it.  With over 50 different organization developing vaccines and dozens of drug companies working on antivirals, we are almost certain to have a few next year.  Once we do, we will begin saving a lot of lives and building confidence in the safety of both consumers, and workers.  Then and only then will we see our lives return to normal and long term economic growth. 

IMHO, if we completely open up the country, we certainly would have increases in number cases and deaths and consumers would be very reluctant consumers.  People would go to the groceries stores because they feel they need to and yes they would dine out occasionally, go to sporting events, and other activities but they would be reluctance to do so fueled by daily reports of rising number deaths and cases.   In the end it will consumers, not goverment or business that decide whether the country opens and stays open.

I don't know any way of determining how many deaths occur do to lock-downs.  My gut feel is they are a lot less than 75,000 every two months.


----------



## sparky (May 7, 2020)

Rocko said:


> I’m advocating that we listen to the experts.


what do we consider to be experts?

_virologists? epidemiologists ?  regular doctors?_

we could pick any one of *^^^^,* and ring up their C-19 Utubes ,only to find them fighting among themselves

~S~


----------



## sparky (May 7, 2020)

IM2 said:


> How in the hell do people grow up to be so fucking stupid?



the whole f*ckin nation has gone _stupid._...




~S~


----------



## sartre play (May 7, 2020)

Its true we have no  definitive answer yet does that mean we should close our ears? I notice that people are not even taking a few seconds be for responding to a post, so they reply with something ass backward, they may just need to vent, its always some one else's fault .


----------



## CowboyTed (May 7, 2020)

bripat9643 said:


> CowboyTed said:
> 
> 
> > Seriously I wrote down a plan on Lockdown Fans:  What Is Your Endgame Plan?
> ...



So that is the ignore any scientific advise and fuck grandma...


----------



## Flopper (May 7, 2020)

sparky said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> > I’m advocating that we listen to the experts.
> ...


Being human, experts never agree on everything but in regard to the coronavirus, leaders in fields of virology, epidemiology, and medical research, nearly all agree the novel coronavirus is spread primarily through the air between humans.  Plus both scientists and anyone with common sense agrees that separating people prevents the spread of the virus.  The major disagreements occur when experts start making recommendations that have consequences outside of their field, such as epidemiologists recommend that we keep  lock down orders in place which has grave economic consequences.


----------



## IM2 (May 7, 2020)

sparky said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> > I’m advocating that we listen to the experts.
> ...


They are the experts and we need to end this time of thinking we know more than experts just because we stayed at a holiday inn express.


----------



## CowboyTed (May 7, 2020)

Cecilie1200 said:


> CowboyTed said:
> 
> 
> > Cecilie1200 said:
> ...



I am just looking at the countries who being led by the science...

A measured release with high testing to make sure the lockdown effort wasn't in vain.

Some of the states (eg Georgia) have still 3% daily growth and one of the lowest testing in the country(cira 5000 a day)...

Just to show what science is saying in Irealnd. They have there daily growth down to 0.6% and by the 18th of May (there first phase of opening) they need to have 100,000 tests a week (14k a day)

*Testing is the biggest key... It will tell if things are working or not. US is testing at about half the rate of Europe...*


----------



## bripat9643 (May 8, 2020)

IM2 said:


> Why do republicans make such disingenuous comments? Nobody likes being done like this. I don't like sitting at home watching films about  the 1998 Chicago Bulls. I could care less what Jordan thought about the Pistons. I wanted to see march madness or go to opening day. So when one of these right wing idiots start ranting about democrats enjoying this lockdown, it makes me think violent thoughts about that person. How in the hell do people grow up to be so fucking stupid?


Vile turds like you do enjoy this lockdown.  You believe it will help you defeat Trump.


----------



## bripat9643 (May 8, 2020)

Flopper said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> > Flopper said:
> ...


You believe this lockdown can last until next year?

You're a fucking moron.


----------



## bripat9643 (May 8, 2020)

CowboyTed said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> > CowboyTed said:
> ...


"I am just looking at the countries who being led by the science... "

BWAHAHAHAHAHA!

As if you had a clue as to what science is.  You're looking for the douchebags who support your agenda.


----------



## bripat9643 (May 8, 2020)

IM2 said:


> sparky said:
> 
> 
> > Rocko said:
> ...


What a servile bootlicker.   You meekly follow the orders of your masters and decline to use your own brain.  

Pathetic and revolting.


----------



## bripat9643 (May 8, 2020)

CowboyTed said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > CowboyTed said:
> ...


No, just ignore those bureaucrats who pretend they know the science.  You grandma is your problem, not mine.


----------



## Seawytch (May 8, 2020)

bripat9643 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > sparky said:
> ...


Following the advice of medical and health professionals is prudent. You don't do what your doctor tells you to do so you won't be seen as a "bootlicker"? Yeah, dumb is so much better....


----------



## Polishprince (May 8, 2020)

Seawytch said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...




Hey, hun.    We have an election in a few months.       Elect Biden and you can reinstitute the lockdown permanently. Donald J. Trump is ruling this country now, but that could change.


----------



## Seawytch (May 8, 2020)

Polishprince said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


Hey, dunce, this has nothing to do with the naked emperor. He has zero control over lockdowns.


----------



## bripat9643 (May 8, 2020)

Seawytch said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


I've had a lot of doctors who are just plain incompetant.  So have a lot of my friends.  Your blind faith in govenrment officials indicates that you're a gullible moron.


----------



## Seawytch (May 8, 2020)

bripat9643 said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


Let's see...on one side you have the overwhelming majority of health experts...and on the other is? Yeah, I'll go with the health experts. You can stick with stupid.


----------



## IM2 (May 8, 2020)

bripat9643 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > sparky said:
> ...


You know, I am tired of dumb white racist sons of bitches talking this kind of shit.


----------



## IM2 (May 8, 2020)

Polishprince said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


There will be no permanent lockdown if Biden is president. But what trump is talking about will make things worse.


----------



## IM2 (May 8, 2020)

bripat9643 said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


And you seem to miss the fact that trump is a government official with ZERO medical knowledge you stupid son of a bitch.


----------



## Polishprince (May 8, 2020)

IM2 said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> > Seawytch said:
> ...




How long of lockdown do you think Biden wants to have?


----------



## Mac-7 (May 8, 2020)

Seawytch said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> > Seawytch said:
> ...


You cant demand a lockdown and then claim you are not responsible for the economic consequences


----------



## KGB (May 8, 2020)

HappyJoy said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> > HappyJoy said:
> ...



Let me know when the combined population numbers of those countries comes close to our actual population number....


----------



## KGB (May 8, 2020)

Seawytch said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



You do understand that most doctors are germaphobe by practice right?  More importantly, most doctors don't see or understand the bigger practice of economic collapse.


----------



## basquebromance (May 8, 2020)

things that are more likely to kill you than the corona: sharks, alcohol, the flu, smoking, falling coconuts, thunder, aaaaaand...Crooked Hillary!


----------



## IM2 (May 8, 2020)

Polishprince said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Polishprince said:
> ...


I don't know or care. What I do know is if you get sick, you're locked down in a hospital and if you die you're locked down in a casket.


----------



## sakinago (May 8, 2020)

Flopper said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> > Flopper said:
> ...


Y’all still don’t get it, this is 3 times as infectious as the flu. Apparently an even more infectious strain is starting to take over. The whole 6ft of social distance is nothing more than a show. It’s makes us feel safe as long as where six feet away from each other at the grocery store. A. it’s bullshit as far as there’s no magical barrier that this virus can’t travel past 6 ft in the air. It can’t travel far as fuck depending on things like vapor pressure and ventilation. On top of that it hangs in the air, so you might be walking behind someone with 6ft distance, but in a few seconds you’re going to be right in their previous “airspace”. B. What no one is talking about is indirect transmission meaning you pick it up from touching something that a carrier touched, which is the most likely path of transmission for everyone. We’re all touching the same pin pads and card readers at the grocery store. This is where masks help because it’s stops you from touching your face, but they are in no way 100% effective, not even close.

In other words there is no stopping the spread of this virus. Only slightly slowing it. By the time a vaccine is ready it will be too late. We will have reached herd immunity. The only goal of the shutdown was to make sure our healthcare system doesn’t get overwhelmed. IT WAS NOT TO BUY TIME FOR A VACCINE. The place where this is raging probably the most in the world is NYC. Their hospitals are busy yes, but not overwhelmed. They also live crammed on top of each other, take an elevator that’s been touched 100 times per day, go to the subway that’s been touched a thousand time per day, and then ride on a tube that has thousands of people on it per day. Maybe NY should stay shut down a little longer. But for at least 95% of the rest of the country, there is no logical reason for people under 65, in relatively good health to stay locked down. Our hospitals have almost double the amount of ICU beds, and specialized equipment than most countries in Europe. We also have twice as many specialized medical staff like MDs, RN, and RT’s than Europe does, who many of their doctors are just general practitioners. Like our system or not, it’s damn good at taking care of very sick people compared to Europe. This isn’t going to overwhelm the system. We should encourage the young to go out and catch this as quickly as possible.


----------



## IM2 (May 8, 2020)

Mac-7 said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> > Cecilie1200 said:
> ...


You can't ignore all advice given to you about an approaching pandemic then not understand the economic damage you have created.


----------



## Seawytch (May 8, 2020)

Polishprince said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Polishprince said:
> ...



Don't care. It's not about what politicians want, it's about what's recommended safe for the American people by health professionals.


----------



## bripat9643 (May 8, 2020)

IM2 said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


What if you lose your job and have no income for 6 months, you lose your house, you file for bankruptcy, you have no credit, no money and live on the street with the rest of the COVID homeless?


----------



## IM2 (May 8, 2020)

KGB said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > Mac-7 said:
> ...


There are no excuses for what has happened here. We are supposed to have the best medical facilities and equipment. Our situation was created by poor presidential leadership.


----------



## bripat9643 (May 8, 2020)

Seawytch said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


It's what's recommended by a bunch of leftwing deep state government bureaucrats.

I love the way you brain dead TDS morons mindlessly obey whatever the government tells you.  Stalin and Hitler loved morons like you.


----------



## bripat9643 (May 8, 2020)

IM2 said:


> KGB said:
> 
> 
> > HappyJoy said:
> ...


Obama created it?  Yeah, we know.


----------



## Polishprince (May 8, 2020)

IM2 said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...





Actually, if you get sick with Covid, you probably won't know it and if you do, you'll probably just be sick at home at week or two at most.  Most people don't end up in the hospital, much less die from this.


----------



## bripat9643 (May 8, 2020)

sakinago said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > Cecilie1200 said:
> ...


These idiots believe we didn't notice that they moved the goal posts.  The original premise for the shutdown has evaporated, so they found a new one.  It's obvious they just want the shutdown, no matter what its actual utility is.  The "don't let grandma die" meme is just a talking point.


----------



## sakinago (May 8, 2020)

Flopper said:


> sparky said:
> 
> 
> > Rocko said:
> ...


No it’s not primarily spread through the air. That’s one vector it can spread. The fact that it can simply means it’s far more contagious than most diseases. Unless you’re talking about someone who doesn’t cover their mouth when they sneeze which we’re all pretty good at. It’s primary transmission is going to be through what’s called indirect transmission. Meaning you touching something that a carrier touched. Someone covers their mouth to yawn, rubs their face, etc, then they hold on to a handrail. Then another person comes along, touches that hand rail, then a half hour later uses that same hand to remove the lid of their bottled water and takes a sip.

I’m guessing in reality 10% of us have probably already had this and just didn’t know about it. That’s how mild the symptoms are for at least 70% of the population, if not more. They tested an entire meat packing plant, can’t remember where, but almost 400 employees came out positive, and none of them showed any symptoms. The people getting tested are only really people with symptoms and the people they live with. And understandably so, since no one wants to go anywhere where the sick people are probably going to be. The covid maps are dumb. It’s always 2 weeks behind of whose actually infected, and it’s only the small amount of people who’ve actually been tested.


----------



## IM2 (May 8, 2020)

bripat9643 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Polishprince said:
> ...



What if you lose your life? Or you go back to work and get the virus?  It's time to stop listening to trump. Provisions have been and will continue to be made by congress to help people in these tough times. You don't have an economy just because you tell people to go back to work. You need customers and if people don't feel safe, you don't have anything but people standing around about to get laid off.


----------



## bripat9643 (May 8, 2020)

IM2 said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


The chances of me dying are about 0.00001%.  You can lose your life crossing the street.  Every time you get in your car there's a chance that you can lose your life.

Only morons believe the government can reduce the chances of dying to zero. 

Congress is going to bankrupt this country if this shutdown doesn't end in a few weeks.

Let's try ending the shutdown and see what happens.  If people don't go back to work, then you've got the result you want, so what are you worried about?


----------



## IM2 (May 8, 2020)

bripat9643 said:


> sakinago said:
> 
> 
> > Flopper said:
> ...


The goalposts never moved. Idiots like you think that because cases are leveling off but not reducing in some places that we have stopped the virus when we haven't.


----------



## bripat9643 (May 8, 2020)

IM2 said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > sakinago said:
> ...


Yes, the goal posts certainly have moved.  Who do you believe your  fooling with these lies?

The goal was to "flatten the curve."  It's already far more than flattened. Its on the down slope.


----------



## IM2 (May 8, 2020)

bripat9643 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


The only person talking about reducing the death rate to zero is you. In all the examples you argue death can be prevented by following established protocols. But if you get COVID19 all you can do is hope it doesn't get worse. I won't be gambling with my life like that and every poll shows that the majority of Americans feel the same way.

trump bankrupted the country when he gave the rich permanent tax cuts. But this country will bankrupt itself if we open before we really have this under control.


----------



## IM2 (May 8, 2020)

bripat9643 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


The goal was not to flatten the curve. That was just the first phase and the curve has not been flattened nor is it on the down slope.


----------



## bripat9643 (May 8, 2020)

IM2 said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


Wrong, turd.  All you TDS morons have been babbling about reducing the COVID death rate like a bunch of .

I haven't said a thing about reducing the death rate except that it's a fools errand.


----------



## bripat9643 (May 8, 2020)

IM2 said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


Yeah, the first phase, before they moved the goal posts.  No one said anything about "phases" when they implemented the shutdown, dumbass.

Who do you think you're fooling?


----------



## BlueGin (May 8, 2020)

bripat9643 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


Yeah and their shut down was only supposed to be 2 weeks...3 for kids to be out of school.


----------



## HappyJoy (May 8, 2020)

KGB said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > Mac-7 said:
> ...



Why?


----------



## Richard-H (May 8, 2020)

Cecilie1200 said:


> People who want the lockdowns to continue spend a lot of time shouting slogans and congratulating themselves on how they're "the only ones who care about saving lives", but I have yet to hear any of them tell us what their actual plan is for an endgame, or how they envision the future going forward if we were to cave in to their demands.
> 
> So I'd really like to know:  if you could convince all the governors to continue the lockdowns, what do you think that looks like?  How long do you want it to last, and/or what is your metric for ending it?  And then what happens?  What's your plan going forward from there?  Do you have one?



Our Lockdown Plan:

Follow the advice of people who are experts on infectious diseases.

Any other stupid questions?


----------



## Cecilie1200 (May 8, 2020)

Flopper said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> > Flopper said:
> ...



I would love to think there's going to be a vaccine or antiviral coming down the pike, particularly within the next year.  However, I'm very concerned by reports that the coronavirus is mutating.  That is what both cold and flu viruses do, and that's the reason why there are no hard-and-fast, effective treatments for either.  Yes, we have flu vaccines that come out every year, but they're only for one strain based on what the scientists _guess _will be the dominant strain (sometimes they're wrong), and doesn't do crap against any other strains that might also be active.  What happens if that's the case with Covid-19?

I don't think your gut is necessarily operating on complete information.  First of all, no one outside of a few hyperbolic protesters is suggesting re-opening willy-nilly and immediately trying to go back to things exactly as they were before.  I really doubt most people would be inclined to do that right out of the gate, even if they were told they could, because they're scared and because most people aren't that stupid and careless.  The states that are moving to re-open are maintaining social distancing, wearing masks, sanitizing, etc.

Second of all, I don't think you've really contemplated the far-reaching effects of economic collapse if you assume that Covid-19 deaths are worse.  Suicide hotlines are already reporting that their call volume has gone up 1000%.  No, that's not a typo; that's "1000" with three zeros.  We're already getting increased reports of domestic violence, and even deaths from domestic violence.  Sociologists are advising us that we will be seeing increased incidences of alcohol and drug abuse, which didn't exactly take a genius to figure out.  Hospitals are closing down, because people aren't coming in for treatment for anything but Covid-19.  How many people are going to die because the medical care they needed was no longer available?  Our food supply chains are breaking down, and I don't just means it takes longer to get it to the stores to stock.  I mean food is rotting or being destroyed in the fields; animals are being slaughtered and composted instead of sent to the processing plant.  If that trend continues, pretty soon there will be virtually no food to stock, and what there is will be really expensive.  That means the poorer you are, the more likely you're going to become to starve or to be seriously malnourished, especially the children.  Sure, normally in the United States, you would be able to turn to food banks and other charities, or to the government, to get assistance.  But charities are dependent on donations to function; where are they going to get those donations with the economy at a virtual standstill and record tens of millions of people out of work and without income?  Likewise, the government gets its money from taxes and borrowing.  But what are they going to tax if no one's working?  Who is going to buy our debt, knowing that we have no tax base right now?  And that's leaving aside the massive amounts of new debt the government has already taken on in this crisis.

And while we're on the subject of no one wanting to buy our debt if we have no tax base, who is even going to be ABLE to buy our debt if our economy goes down?  Economics is a delicately balanced, interwoven web.  If we go down, everyone else is going down with us.  Third-world nations already have rampant death from starvation and disease, with US charitable aid - both government and private - as the only thing keeping them going.  Would you like to bet that just ONE African country dependent on our help can top your coronavirus death numbers without us?  How about the countries whose economies are dependent on US-owned manufacturing, or those whose economies depend on trading with the US?  They aren't third-world right now, but how long would it take for them to slide down to that level if we go broke?

I know to a lot of people, this sounds like an extreme doomsday prepper fantasy that could never really happen.  I wish it sounded that way to me.  But unfortunately, it is all too possible, wouldn't take too much more than what we already have, and we're already seeing the signs of the beginning.

By the way, on a side note, I'd like to thank you for actually posting seriously and thoughtfully on the questions I posed, and making it possible to have a rational discussion on this subject.  Sadly, you seem to be the only one so far.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (May 8, 2020)

CowboyTed said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > CowboyTed said:
> ...



So that's it:  shout a slogan and let the world burn.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (May 8, 2020)

CowboyTed said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> > CowboyTed said:
> ...



Didn't ask you any of that, not in the OP and not the post you're ostensibly responding to.

I'll rephrase:  if you're not advocating for the lockdowns to continue, doesn't that make you a hypocrite for attacking people who support re-opening?


----------



## Cecilie1200 (May 8, 2020)

bripat9643 said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > Cecilie1200 said:
> ...



Hey, now.  You can disagree with him - I certainly do - but I'm going to ask that you don't call him names and be inflammatory at him, at least at the moment.  He is literally the only person advocating for continued lockdowns who has made any effort to put forth a case for them in a reasoned, thoughtful, serious way.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (May 8, 2020)

Polishprince said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Polishprince said:
> ...



Personally, I wouldn't swear that Biden REMEMBERS the lockdown.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (May 8, 2020)

Mac-7 said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> > Cecilie1200 said:
> ...



You can if you're a leftist.  They have memories shorter than the lifespan of a mayfly, so by the time the consequences of their noxious policies show up, they've forgotten the entire issue and are happy to start blaming it on whatever Trump said yesterday.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (May 8, 2020)

KGB said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...



Intelligent doctors at least realize that not everyone can scrub their hands 50 times a day with medical-grade soap.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (May 8, 2020)

Polishprince said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Polishprince said:
> ...



Yes, what a lot of people don't comprehend is that when they give you the "grand total" of confirmed cases, they're counting ALL confirmed cases, all the way back to the beginning of the pandemic, without mentioning that the vast majority of those people got better, and are not sick now.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (May 8, 2020)

bripat9643 said:


> sakinago said:
> 
> 
> > Flopper said:
> ...



As if you can stop Grandma from dying . . . or anyone else, for that matter.  You can delay it for a variable amount of time, but everyone dies eventually.  And the brutal truth is that, if she's your Grandma, she probably has a very limited amount of time you can delay it, whatever happens.

Which is not to say that we shouldn't do everything we can to protect our elderly and vulnerable.  It's just to say that letting the world burn doesn't happen to fall under the heading of "things we can do".


----------



## IM2 (May 8, 2020)

bripat9643 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > KGB said:
> ...


We know what Obama did. He left a pandemic response team. We're living now with what trump is doing. 6 times the number of deaths than when Obama faced a pandemic and rising.


----------



## Polishprince (May 8, 2020)

IM2 said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...




If the people want a lockdown next year, they can vote for Sleepy Joe.    If not, they can vote for the Trumpster.

Let the people decide.


----------



## Mac-7 (May 8, 2020)

IM2 said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> > Seawytch said:
> ...


Trump did not ”ignore all advice”

dont fall for lib lies in the news media


----------



## Mac-7 (May 8, 2020)

IM2 said:


> We are supposed to have the best medical facilities and equipment.


Medical facilities and equipment are a state and local responsibility

Freido’s brother was asleep on the job


----------



## IM2 (May 8, 2020)

Cecilie1200 said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


We know there are people who get better but we aren't going to minimize the death and sickness.

Symptoms may appear *2-14 days after exposure* *to the virus.* People with these symptoms may have COVID-19:

Cough
Shortness of breath or difficulty breathing
Fever
Chills
Muscle pain
Sore throat
New loss of taste or smell
Children have similar symptoms to adults and generally have mild illness.
This list is not all inclusive. Other less common symptoms have been reported, including gastrointestinal symptoms like nausea, vomiting, or diarrhea.

When to Seek Medical Attention
If you have any of these *emergency warning signs** for COVID-19 get *medical attention immediately:*

Trouble breathing
Persistent pain or pressure in the chest
New confusion or inability to arouse
Bluish lips or face
*This list is not all possible symptoms. Please call your medical provider for any other symptoms that are severe or concerning to you.









						Coronavirus Disease 2019 (COVID-19) – Symptoms
					

Self-Checker is a guide to make decisions on when to get testing.




					www.cdc.gov
				




Now if you think it's just fine to go through all this just to say you got COVID19 and lived, that's on you. I would prefer to not to and so would millions of sane rational thinking people on all sides.


----------



## IM2 (May 8, 2020)

Mac-7 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Mac-7 said:
> ...


Yes he did. Stop falling for right wing media lies.


----------



## Mac-7 (May 8, 2020)

IM2 said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


Ha!

the only mistake trump made was not banning travel from New York


----------



## Cecilie1200 (May 8, 2020)

Mac-7 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Mac-7 said:
> ...



I hate to break it to them, but Trump has been following "the experts' science" right down the line.  They conveniently forget that, back at the beginning, the experts and their science were wrong.


----------



## Seawytch (May 8, 2020)

Mac-7 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Mac-7 said:
> ...



You are somewhat correct. He doesn't ignore the experts advice for HIMSELF, just the country.


----------



## bripat9643 (May 8, 2020)

IM2 said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


Wrong, asshole.


----------



## bripat9643 (May 8, 2020)

IM2 said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> > Polishprince said:
> ...


"There are people who get better?"  That has to be the mischaracterization of the century.  That's like saying an ant fart is not very loud.

99.9% of all the people infected get better, moron.


----------



## IM2 (May 8, 2020)

Polishprince said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...



The people are speaking and they majority are saying we aren't ready.


----------



## Polishprince (May 8, 2020)

IM2 said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



The votes haven't been counted yet.      BTW, President Trump is reopening the economy.   You can still stay locked in your domicile if you like.    And if you want everyone to be locked down, that's what the election in November is going to be about.


----------



## IM2 (May 8, 2020)

bripat9643 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Cecilie1200 said:
> ...


That's not true. Again the symptoms are severe and not exactly something sane people want to endure. This is not just about the number who die. Because the truth is we don't know how many are infected. Just because people get well doesn't mean this is something we need to be exposed to idiot.


----------



## IM2 (May 8, 2020)

Polishprince said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Polishprince said:
> ...


trump is not opening anything. It will be up to the governors. And you really need to quit listening to trump because this election won't be about  any lockdown, it will be about trumps incompetent leadership  that caused a lockdown that could have been prevented.


----------



## IM2 (May 8, 2020)

Cecilie1200 said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


No he hasn't. Because he was warned about this in November.


----------



## Mac-7 (May 8, 2020)

IM2 said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


Of course

the helicopter money is still falling from the sky

but thats very short-sighted


----------



## Mac-7 (May 8, 2020)

IM2 said:


> trump is not opening anything. It will be up to the governors.


Yes, dems who have been conditioned to expect free money from Uncle Sugar


----------



## Flopper (May 8, 2020)

sakinago said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > Cecilie1200 said:
> ...


Herd Immunity for the virus is estimated at 60% of population has attained immunity.    Assuming 17% of the population has been infected but is asymptomatic according to a study from antibody testing.  These cases, about 56 million are not counted in current data.  Thus we have approximately 1 million known cases and 56 million unknown that hope are immune.  That leaves us 163 million cases and about 11 million deaths to go before we reach herd immunity without a vaccine.  This of course assumes that humans develop an immunity longer than a few weeks which is so far unproven.

However the worst case is no vaccine and no long term immunity like the HIV virus.  That means we will never reach herd immunity. We just have to live with it indefinitely.  However, even this dark outcome has a silver lining.  We won't have to be as concerned about global warming.


----------



## IM2 (May 8, 2020)

Mac-7 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > trump is not opening anything. It will be up to the governors.
> ...


I really think whites like you really need to drop that lie.


----------



## IM2 (May 8, 2020)

Mac-7 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Polishprince said:
> ...


Well actually it isn't. But it looks like we are going to try it your way and you better hope it works. I don't see that happening but when the shit hits the fan just make sure you are here to take the drilling I will be giving you trump idiots.


----------



## bripat9643 (May 8, 2020)

Flopper said:


> sakinago said:
> 
> 
> > Flopper said:
> ...


11 million deaths?  Where did you get this fantasy number?  The mortality rate for the virus is 0.1%.  If 100 million people were infected, there would only be 100,000 deaths.


----------



## bripat9643 (May 8, 2020)

IM2 said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


So you are black?  That explains a lot.


----------



## bripat9643 (May 8, 2020)

IM2 said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> > Mac-7 said:
> ...


Another bullshit TDS moron meme.


----------



## initforme (May 8, 2020)

We can open things up, encourage employees to distance from each other, wear masks, gloves etc and encourage highly those that do not want to go out to stay home and not participate in the economy.   Everyone wins even if 30 percent stay home and don't go out.


----------



## U2Edge (May 8, 2020)

Cecilie1200 said:


> People who want the lockdowns to continue spend a lot of time shouting slogans and congratulating themselves on how they're "the only ones who care about saving lives", but I have yet to hear any of them tell us what their actual plan is for an endgame, or how they envision the future going forward if we were to cave in to their demands.
> 
> So I'd really like to know:  if you could convince all the governors to continue the lockdowns, what do you think that looks like?  How long do you want it to last, and/or what is your metric for ending it?  And then what happens?  What's your plan going forward from there?  Do you have one?



1. It should last as long as necessary to bring the daily cases of new virus down to a level that is very low. 
2. From there, with the proper increase in testing, contact tracing, and isolation, then the economy can begin to slowly open up. 
3. The rate of new virus cases should be low enough that testers and contact tracers can research and control each case including isolating anyone that came in contact with the positively infected person. 
4. This low level of daily new cases and large scale testing and contact tracing, will then make it safe to begin to reopen parts of the economy that are closed. 
5. But the United States needs to hire about 200,000 contact tracers and train them. 
6. Testing must be increased.
7. Those isolated must be given a place to live away from other people but with their basic needs supplied for 2 to 4 weeks. 

The lockdowns would not have been necessary to this degree if we had simply done what TAIWAN did on January 20, 2020. On that date, the blocked all travel from anywhere into the country. Citizens were only let in when they could be tested and had to be isolated for 2 to 4 weeks before they could have physical contact with other people. 

The results are that TAIWAN has only had 440 cases, and 6 deaths. There are currently only 79 active cases in Taiwan which are contained their testing, contact tracing and isolation. By June, Taiwan will likely be free of the virus and will be able to lift more restrictions. Schools were able to remain open in Taiwan as well as restaurants.


----------



## Polishprince (May 8, 2020)

U2Edge said:


> 1. It should last as long as necessary to bring the daily cases of new virus down to a level that is very low.




In your opinion, if Joe Biden is elected, and implements a Lockdown in January 2021, how long would it take?  Remember, here in America, you aren't going to get 100% compliance.     Also, recruiting and training 200,000 tracers isn't going to happen over night.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (May 8, 2020)

Cecilie1200 said:


> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> > g5000 said:
> ...


Smart that you put him on ignore. The reason you were wise to do so is he is one of many shills on the governments payroll a disinformation agent,that has been spent here to troll the forums,they got plants like him all over message boards. I noticed the only ones that posted laughing smileys have all exposed themselves in the past for the paid shills they are.  Btw at first I thought you new since I did recognize your user name but I see you have been here as long as I have so what was your old user name


----------



## Unkotare (May 8, 2020)

LA RAM FAN said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> > Oddball said:
> ...


----------



## LA RAM FAN (May 8, 2020)

LA RAM FAN said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> > Oddball said:
> ...


Candyass is one of those agents as well I am talking about that should be on everyone’s ignore list.


----------



## Cellblock2429 (May 8, 2020)

Cecilie1200 said:


> People who want the lockdowns to continue spend a lot of time shouting slogans and congratulating themselves on how they're "the only ones who care about saving lives", but I have yet to hear any of them tell us what their actual plan is for an endgame, or how they envision the future going forward if we were to cave in to their demands.
> 
> So I'd really like to know:  if you could convince all the governors to continue the lockdowns, what do you think that looks like?  How long do you want it to last, and/or what is your metric for ending it?  And then what happens?  What's your plan going forward from there?  Do you have one?


/——-/ Lockdown forever - do it for the children.


----------



## KGB (May 8, 2020)

Flopper said:


> sparky said:
> 
> 
> > Rocko said:
> ...





IM2 said:


> KGB said:
> 
> 
> > HappyJoy said:
> ...



So what was South Korea’s excuse when they got hammered by MERS a few years ago?  What was Spain’s excuse now?  How about France?  UK?  It’s a global pandemic.  Everyone got overwhelmed.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (May 8, 2020)

Cellblock2429 said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> > People who want the lockdowns to continue spend a lot of time shouting slogans and congratulating themselves on how they're "the only ones who care about saving lives", but I have yet to hear any of them tell us what their actual plan is for an endgame, or how they envision the future going forward if we were to cave in to their demands.
> ...


Hey I just noticed your avatar.i love it,it wasn’t till Looking  at an alternative media source a couple days ago that I became awake to what a hoax this whole corona virus thing is,since then I stopped putting on my gloves afraid of everything I would touch. I do t worry about that anymore nor do I even think twice now about shaking someone’s hand cause there is no fucking virus,biggest fucking hoax  created that fooled so many. Sure there are people dying,not saying that’s not happening,but it’s from other things they were already going to die from that the hospitals being pressured on,are ruling as covd when it is something else entirely.i don’t fear going into public anymore,shaking anyone’s hand or follow the six feet distance with people anymore unless they are a stranger of course and it’s out of respect to them of course,I don’t follow any of that anymore cause I know there is no fucking virus so I know I won’t get sick. I know I won’t get sick cause it’s the biggest con job hoax ever invented by the government,


----------



## LA RAM FAN (May 8, 2020)

initforme said:


> We can open things up, encourage employees to distance from each other, wear masks, gloves etc and encourage highly those that do not want to go out to stay home and not participate in the economy.   Everyone wins even if 30 percent stay home and don't go out.


One of the millions of sheep that has fallen for this hoax by the government.  Not making fun of you or anything,till a couple days ago I was one of those sheep as well.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (May 8, 2020)

bripat9643 said:


> berg80 said:
> 
> 
> > Cecilie1200 said:
> ...


----------



## LA RAM FAN (May 8, 2020)

IM2 said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > occupied said:
> ...


----------



## HappyJoy (May 8, 2020)

KGB said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > sparky said:
> ...



MERS killed about 36 people in South Korea in 2015. 

Spain, didn't react well to COVID. Neither did France and in the U.K. they were seriously considering herd immunity until it got serious. 

In the mean time we were better positioned, had more warning and it's still not over with. If you took the NYC area out of the mix the number of cases is only increasing in the United States and now we are going to reopen? Makes perfect sense.


----------



## bripat9643 (May 8, 2020)

IM2 said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > occupied said:
> ...


We already know you have a gaurateed source of income and you don't give a fuck if anyone else can pay their mortgages or put food on the table.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (May 8, 2020)

sparky said:


> The OP asks for some '_end game_'?
> 
> well mine is to survive the government boots on my neck , which seems to be far worse a fate than C19
> 
> ~S~


    Could not have said it any better myself,somehow being thrown in jail just for visiting my friends house as thegestapo police do in Michigan or arresting me for staying out past 8pm as they do in California or getting thrown in jail just for canoeing all by yourself in the middle of the ocean also in California,surviving that and being able to avoid that is a much more scary thing for me to have to face than some hoax thats been invented by an evil dictatership we live in.


----------



## bripat9643 (May 8, 2020)

Flopper said:


> sakinago said:
> 
> 
> > Flopper said:
> ...


Only 60 million contracted the swine flu.  That's only about 1/6th of the population.   The numbers you're posting are all shutdown propaganda.


----------



## bripat9643 (May 8, 2020)

U2Edge said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> > People who want the lockdowns to continue spend a lot of time shouting slogans and congratulating themselves on how they're "the only ones who care about saving lives", but I have yet to hear any of them tell us what their actual plan is for an endgame, or how they envision the future going forward if we were to cave in to their demands.
> ...


It should end tomorrow, no ifs ands or buts.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (May 8, 2020)

bripat9643 said:


> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> > Cecilie1200 said:
> ...


Thankfully we are living in the day and age of the internet where there are alternative media sources to look at instead of trusting and believing everything the mainstream media parrots.back in the sixtys most Americans believed everything the media told them.walter kronkite was like their grandfather to them,they never figured he was a liar.people back then never figured the media was just a tool for the government,that they never investigate anything.now people don’t trust their government anymore cause the media has lost all their credibility with cover up after coverup. I they would never get away with assassinating jfk n this day and age as they did back then.if that happened now in this day ang age of the internet,they would never be able to succeed n lying and fooling so much of the world for over three decades as they did.


----------



## candycorn (May 9, 2020)

I see they moved this crap to the conspiracy section.  Good place for it.  LOL


----------



## Mac-7 (May 9, 2020)

IM2 said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


Thats your gratitude for whites freeing your people from slavery?

now instead of begging for civil rights you drop poisoned racisl comments?

but the race card has been race hustlers only play for as long as I can remember


----------



## Mac-7 (May 9, 2020)

IM2 said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


Do you prefer borrowing another 6 trillion and completely bankrupting our country?

what is your upper national debt limit?

and how will you repay it?


----------



## Mac-7 (May 9, 2020)

HappyJoy said:


> KGB said:
> 
> 
> > Flopper said:
> ...


We should have sealed New York from the rest of America along with china


----------



## Polishprince (May 9, 2020)

Mac-7 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Mac-7 said:
> ...




Good point right there.    If America doesn't promptly open back up and get up to speed in a hurry,  this will mean massive austerity.   Returning confidence to individuals is the key, not accumulating more debt.    

Libs should be concerned too.   Socialism fails when a society runs out of other people's money,  and that's soon going to happen if we don't get off of our collective asses.  Libs can forget Socialized Medicine,they can forget the New Green Deal, the country just won't be able to afford it.

The Post-Corona Era will be won by those societies that have a strong free market and socialized states will revert to Turd World status.


----------



## HappyJoy (May 9, 2020)

Polishprince said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...




Too late.


----------



## Mac-7 (May 9, 2020)

HappyJoy said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> > Mac-7 said:
> ...


Its clearly too late to return to the same great economy we had in December

but the longer we wait the more damage the shutdown will cause


----------



## HappyJoy (May 9, 2020)

Mac-7 said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > Polishprince said:
> ...



Yeah, maybe we should have taken those steps to open up responsibly serious. Like massive amounts of testing for starters but we got stuck with some asshole who can't seem to pull his head out of his ass to make this a priority. On a per capita basis we have failed. We're now going to open up too soon and without the confidence of many consumers and future outbreaks almost guaranteed. The U.S. if you take away the NYC area is increasing in the number of cases and deaths, not decreasing. Gee, I wonder what will happen, it's so tragically predictable.


----------



## Polishprince (May 9, 2020)

Mac-7 said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > Polishprince said:
> ...





Personally, I'm optimistic, and think that this dip can be turned around in a hurry.   All of the same tremendous production facilities, housing, stores, whatever, that existed are still standing.   The death toll from the corona virus hasn't hurt the nation's human capital situation at all.   

But getting people moving is the key, and moving America back up to speed in a hurry is the key.


----------



## HappyJoy (May 9, 2020)

Polishprince said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> > HappyJoy said:
> ...



Neat, kid. I'm sure it will work out just like that.


----------



## Mac-7 (May 9, 2020)

HappyJoy said:


> Yeah, maybe we should have taken those steps to open up responsibly serious. Like massive amounts of testing for starters but we got stuck with some asshole who can't seem to pull his head out of his ass to make this a priority. On a per capita basis we have failed


There you go with the usual coulda, woulda, shoulda monday morning quarterbacking

the question is how do we save a million lives by opening back up?

or do we stay shut down and let them die?

libs seem to prefer the second choice


----------



## HappyJoy (May 9, 2020)

Mac-7 said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, maybe we should have taken those steps to open up responsibly serious. Like massive amounts of testing for starters but we got stuck with some asshole who can't seem to pull his head out of his ass to make this a priority. On a per capita basis we have failed
> ...



It's not Monday morning quarterbacking when it's been known for months now that we don't have enough testing.

We also know that social distancing works. It has reduced the number of cases in New York, Hawaii for the first time reported no new cases since Mid March and Orleans Parish also did not report a new case for two days. Yet, still if you remove NYC from the rest of the country we know that cases in the U.S. are still going up. You're not going to rebuild the economy when most people don't trust actions being taken and in a couple of weeks when it's apparent that opening up too soon gets people either sick or dead then it's just going to kill the economy again and what did we get in return except further delays to normalcy? Again, it;s tragic how obvious this is going to work out.


----------



## Mac-7 (May 9, 2020)

HappyJoy said:


> It's not Monday morning quarterbacking when it's been known for months now that we don't have enough testing.
> 
> We also know that social distancing works. It has reduced the number of cases in New York, Hawaii for the first time reported no new cases since Mid March and Orleans Parish also did not report a new case for two days.


Fine.

knock yourselves out with testing

all that will accomplish is to prove that the chinese disease is not as deadly as previously thought

and yes to social distancing if you dont want to be close to other humans

but dont expect the rest of us to support you while you sit at home being unproductive


----------



## HappyJoy (May 9, 2020)

Mac-7 said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > It's not Monday morning quarterbacking when it's been known for months now that we don't have enough testing.
> ...



Most Americans believe what I just told you. 









						Reopening the country seen as greater risk among most Americans: POLL
					

Americans, by a large 30-point margin, are resistant to re-opening the country now, according to a new ABC News/Ipsos released Friday.




					abcnews.go.com
				




_Americans, by a large 30-point margin, are resistant to re-opening the country now, believing the risk to human life of opening the country outweighs the economic toll of remaining under restrictive lockdowns -- a concern that starkly divides along partisan lines, according to a new ABC News/Ipsos released Friday. _​
It's not the only poll showing this result either. I know, I know, you've been programmed to disregard any information you don't want to be true but your confirmation bias is not my problem.


----------



## Polishprince (May 9, 2020)

Mac-7 said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, maybe we should have taken those steps to open up responsibly serious. Like massive amounts of testing for starters but we got stuck with some asshole who can't seem to pull his head out of his ass to make this a priority. On a per capita basis we have failed
> ...




Another problem with the shutdown is how it has Shutdown elective medical procedures unrelated to Corona.

Things like colonoscopies, mammography and Prostrate exams which are all useful for diagnosing and treating cancers while they are still curable.   A lot of people are going to attain room temperature, because they missed their appointment to be anally probed due to the corona virus panic.


----------



## HappyJoy (May 9, 2020)

Polishprince said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> > HappyJoy said:
> ...



So, opening the mall will cure that. Got it.


----------



## Mac-7 (May 9, 2020)

HappyJoy said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> > HappyJoy said:
> ...


I dont doubt that many people feel the same way you do

but they will change their mind when the helicopter money runs out

and it will run out


----------



## Polishprince (May 9, 2020)

HappyJoy said:


> _Americans, by a large 30-point margin, are resistant to re-opening the country now, believing the risk to human life of opening the country outweighs the economic toll of remaining under restrictive lockdowns -- a concern that starkly divides along partisan lines, according to a new ABC News/Ipsos released Friday. _​
> It's not the only poll showing this result either. I know, I know, you've been programmed to disregard any information you don't want to be true but your confirmation bias is not my problem.



The polls only indicate that the 24/7 news cycle of alarmism regarding the corona panic has swayed the opinion of a lot of people.

As people see things open up in Georgia, in Mississippi and other forward thinking parts of the country, their opinions will change.   And that's why radicals on the coast are fighting the efforts of people in the interior to get back to normalcy.


----------



## HappyJoy (May 9, 2020)

Mac-7 said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > Mac-7 said:
> ...



Most people and it ain't even close. 



> but they will change their mind when the helicopter money runs out
> 
> and it will run out



They're not going to change their minds when the virus spikes back up. Hell, outside of NYC most of the country is still increasing.


----------



## Mac-7 (May 9, 2020)

HappyJoy said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> > Mac-7 said:
> ...


Do you know how many people depend on jobs working at the mall?


----------



## Polishprince (May 9, 2020)

HappyJoy said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> > Mac-7 said:
> ...




No, opening up medical practices will cure this problem.   The lockdowns affect more than shopping malls, those who make their livings replacing hips and knees and cleaning teeth, and giving broads breast enhancements, are all suffering.


----------



## HappyJoy (May 9, 2020)

Polishprince said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > _Americans, by a large 30-point margin, are resistant to re-opening the country now, believing the risk to human life of opening the country outweighs the economic toll of remaining under restrictive lockdowns -- a concern that starkly divides along partisan lines, according to a new ABC News/Ipsos released Friday. _​
> ...



Yeah, people aren't as dumb as you. When they see the virus spike in places like Georgia it's going to be painfully obvious why.


----------



## Mac-7 (May 9, 2020)

HappyJoy said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> > HappyJoy said:
> ...


So you dont believe the money will ever run out?

libs think they can just stay home and someone will feed them?


----------



## HappyJoy (May 9, 2020)

Mac-7 said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > Mac-7 said:
> ...



I don't believe in money trees. I also don't see the benefit of getting past the virus by pretending that opening up states that haven't flattened or reduced their number of active cases is going to do anything but result in further delays to getting the economy back up and running.


----------



## bripat9643 (May 9, 2020)

HappyJoy said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> > HappyJoy said:
> ...


The "asshole" is taking the advice of the "scientific experts" that turds like you told to accept.  The delays in testing are caused by the FDA and the CDC, government agencies that turds like you tell us we should slavishly obey.


----------



## bripat9643 (May 9, 2020)

HappyJoy said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> > HappyJoy said:
> ...


ROFL!  Your belief that everyone will remain sheltered indoors is nothing but pure fantasy.


----------



## HappyJoy (May 9, 2020)

bripat9643 said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > Mac-7 said:
> ...



No, those experts have told us we don't have enough testing. Of course their priority is not throw the president under the bus so they aren't going to disagree with him out in the open.

The states that are opening up aren't even following the guidelines the president has set.


----------



## HappyJoy (May 9, 2020)

bripat9643 said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > Mac-7 said:
> ...



Funny since I didn't say that.

Still have your foot?


----------



## bripat9643 (May 9, 2020)

HappyJoy said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > HappyJoy said:
> ...


Those "experts" are the ones preventing the tests from becoming available, dumbass.


----------



## bripat9643 (May 9, 2020)

HappyJoy said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > HappyJoy said:
> ...


Yeah, you pretty much did.  Why wouldn't the economy come back if no one sheltered in place?


----------



## Mac-7 (May 9, 2020)

HappyJoy said:


> I don't believe in money trees.


I think yo do believe in money trees along the Potomac that will feed everyone for as long as they want without having to work for it

this is the nirvana that liberals have dreamed of for so long


----------



## bripat9643 (May 9, 2020)

HappyJoy said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> > HappyJoy said:
> ...


What "spike?"


----------



## HappyJoy (May 9, 2020)

bripat9643 said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > Polishprince said:
> ...



Georgia cases are increasing. Wait for the spike because with their economy allegedly opening the outcome is going to be pretty obvious. Georgia already has more cases and deaths per capita than California by almost double.


----------



## bripat9643 (May 9, 2020)

HappyJoy said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > HappyJoy said:
> ...


So says you.  Where's the evidence?  There is no chart of daily cases on Worldometer.


----------



## HappyJoy (May 9, 2020)

bripat9643 said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...



Did I say daily? 

Georgia has more cases and deaths by nearly double than California who was hit much earlier.


----------



## Polishprince (May 9, 2020)

HappyJoy said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > HappyJoy said:
> ...





I'm sure you hope that will be the case, but my guess is that the opening of the Great State of Georgia will occur with no particular problems at all, leading other states to follow suit.   Maybe not Far Left New York, but other, forward thinking states.


----------



## HappyJoy (May 9, 2020)

Polishprince said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...



No, my hope would be that COVID will mutate out of existence but you can't count on hope. 

There is not a shred of evidence that supports opening up will lead to fewer cases, quite the opposite.


----------



## HappyJoy (May 9, 2020)

Mac-7 said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > I don't believe in money trees.
> ...



I don't believe that and I'm not really concerned with what you think, you obviously don't.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (May 9, 2020)

LA RAM FAN said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> > Oddball said:
> ...



This is the only user name I've ever had on this message board.  I just don't spend a lot of time trying to Sherlock Holmes what names someone used to use or what their secret motivations might be.  I look at their posts, and go with what that reveals.  Anyone I have on ignore is there because they've revealed themselves to be an utter waste of the universe's time and effort in creating them.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (May 9, 2020)

HappyJoy said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> > HappyJoy said:
> ...



So far as I can tell, there has been no evidence actually suggesting that lockdowns lead to fewer cases and/or fewer deaths, either.  Which makes sense, since they were never intended for that purpose.  The lockdowns were only ever supposed to delay cases and spread them out over time, so that the hospitals wouldn't be overrun.  The models never suggested that the eventual end totals wouldn't be the same either way.


----------



## Oddball (May 9, 2020)

HappyJoy said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> > HappyJoy said:
> ...


There's even less evidence (as in zero) that cowering in our homes and throwing scores of millions out of work will make the virus go away.

It's way past time to nut up, protect the vulnerable, and get back to living life.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (May 9, 2020)

candycorn said:


> I see they moved this crap to the conspiracy section.  Good place for it.  LOL



So what I hear you saying is, "I'm so glad that we've managed to successfully hijack and derail this thread off onto the meaningless shouting we want every conversation to be."


----------



## Cecilie1200 (May 9, 2020)

Mac-7 said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > KGB said:
> ...



I always kinda thought we should do that, anyway.


----------



## HappyJoy (May 9, 2020)

Cecilie1200 said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > Polishprince said:
> ...



As far as I can tell you didn't really look.



			https://www.usnews.com/news/health-news/articles/2020-05-08/big-decline-in-wash-state-coronavirus-cases-after-stay-home-orders


----------



## HappyJoy (May 9, 2020)

Oddball said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > Polishprince said:
> ...



Nothing you said there is accurate or contains any merit.


----------



## Mac-7 (May 9, 2020)

Cecilie1200 said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> > HappyJoy said:
> ...


New York City is a petri dish for disease


----------



## Oddball (May 9, 2020)

HappyJoy said:


> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> > HappyJoy said:
> ...


What I said is exactly accurate....Maybe you have some verifiable evidence that Cowering in Place™  and ruining the lives of the healthy is going to make the virus just give up and go away?

C'mon....Dazzle us.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (May 9, 2020)

Polishprince said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> > HappyJoy said:
> ...



I think it can be turned around, but I don't think it can be done in a hurry.  I think we've already done a lot of damage to our economy that's going to take a while to repair.  There are far too many businesses which are not going to reopen.  There are a lot more businesses that are going to reopen, but they're going to struggle to get their supply and distribution lines back online.  That's going to make prices a lot higher for a number of items, and a lot of consumers are going to struggle to be able to buy things, particularly since everyone isn't going to be able to just snap back to having a job and working.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (May 9, 2020)

Mac-7 said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> > Mac-7 said:
> ...



And diseased thinking.


----------



## HappyJoy (May 9, 2020)

Oddball said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > Oddball said:
> ...



I've already provided a link for a stud that shows Social Distancing and Stay at home measures work. Cower? I'm not cowering. On Wednesday I'm going to practice social distancing and go off roading in Sedona. I've also been spending a lot of time working on my hobby which is upgrading my OHV. So, maybe you can't think of anything to do but leave me out of your pathetic existence. 

As far as ruining lives. Yes, many people are going to suffer but there is only one way to fix this and that is to get beyond the virus before economies can be fully opened and since we have so few weapons we're going to need to depend on social distancing measures. Most Americans are in agreement as many polls have demonstrated.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (May 9, 2020)

HappyJoy said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> > HappyJoy said:
> ...



I doubt it will be painfully obvious, since I'm sure you leftists will continue to go out of your way to spread more lies about it.

Don't give me this shit about "We've worked really hard to panic people and convince them of bullshit, and now you have to treat our lies like truth because look how many people have bought it" and expect me to fall in line.


----------



## Mac-7 (May 9, 2020)

Cecilie1200 said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> > Mac-7 said:
> ...


Also, consumer and business confidence will be low

people who have money are going to hold onto it more than in the past

so less discretionary spending and less investment in new businesses


----------



## HappyJoy (May 9, 2020)

Cecilie1200 said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> > Cecilie1200 said:
> ...



Yeah, New York whose economy far out paces most of the country.


----------



## Mac-7 (May 9, 2020)

HappyJoy said:


> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> > HappyJoy said:
> ...


Most Americans who think as you do will change their minds when they run out of money


----------



## Mac-7 (May 9, 2020)

HappyJoy said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> > Mac-7 said:
> ...


New York used to be a manufacturing center

but not so much now

Its still a hub for commerce but mostly just buying and selling stuff produced somewhere else


----------



## HappyJoy (May 9, 2020)

Cecilie1200 said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > Polishprince said:
> ...



What lie did I spread?



> Don't give me this shit about "We've worked really hard to panic people and convince them of bullshit, and now you have to treat our lies like truth because look how many people have bought it" and expect me to fall in line.



What bullshit were people convinced of? 

Was it that lie about going from 15 to nearly zero cases?
Was it the lie that the cupboards were bare and Obama didn't leave Trump a test for a virus that didn't yet exist?
Was it the lie that anyone could get a test for anytime they like?
Was it the lie that the WH set guidelines for reopening only for the president to ignore them when red states chose to open too early?
Was it the lie that nobody could have predicted this pandemic when the WH was alerted repeatedly?

There's more missteps along the way but where is the documented evidence that social distancing does not slow the spread of the virus? You seem to think that's not true, you ignored my link about the subject.

No instead let's have a bunch of wingnut assholes protesting measures that work and shaming people on facebook for wearing a face mask or pretending their 2nd amendment rights are once again under siege. 

Fucking waste of space you guys are.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (May 9, 2020)

HappyJoy said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> > HappyJoy said:
> ...



As far as I can tell, you didn't really think.  Washington has been locked down, but it's still generating cases.  Where are those coming from, if lockdowns utterly prevent people from getting sick like you keep pretending?  Where is the model showing us that the end total number of cases is going to be lower?  EVERY model indicates that, months down the road (barring a _deus ex machina_), the exact same number of people are going to have been infected.  The only difference is whether they get infected now, or a month from now.


----------



## bripat9643 (May 9, 2020)

HappyJoy said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > HappyJoy said:
> ...


That isn't what the term "spike" means, moron.  Tracking cases on a daily basis is how you determine if there is a "spike" in the graph.  

You're using terms that you don't understand.


----------



## Oddball (May 9, 2020)

HappyJoy said:


> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> > HappyJoy said:
> ...


I said verifiable evidence....And fucking worthless polls are irrelevant....You're "evidence" fails the scientific acid test of falsifiablility.....Meaning that you cannot possibly prove, whether empirically or objectively, that all the bullshit of the last couple months has been effective....In fact, what the states like Iowa and South Dakota did shows that the whole lockdown was entirely unnecessary.

Your utter disregard (and probably contempt) for people that you admit are suffering is duly noted....You're a phony baloney moralizing narcissist.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (May 9, 2020)

HappyJoy said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> > HappyJoy said:
> ...



Enough deflection.  You've wasted pages of posts trying to make this about virtue signaling and demonization instead of addressing the topic.

So if you don't want to reopen, tell us what your plan looks for to remain locked down.  You want to preen yourself on how you care so much more for people and locking down is "what good people think"?  Then EARN your self-flattery and tell me what you plan to do besides running your gums.


----------



## 22lcidw (May 9, 2020)

HappyJoy said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> > Mac-7 said:
> ...


Live by the sword, die by the sword!


----------



## HappyJoy (May 9, 2020)

Cecilie1200 said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > Cecilie1200 said:
> ...



We're moving the goal posts then? Did Washington reduce their cases due to social distancing or not? They did. Actually most places that effectively practiced social distancing and stay at home have reduced their cases or kept them low. San Francisco Bay Area, Washington State, Michigan and the NYC area are all seeing reductions in new cases yet if you remove those areas the remaining population of the U.S. is still going up.

Here is what is happening in NYC vs the rest of the United States. By reopening further it's just going to push much of the country back up.







> Where are those coming from, if lockdowns utterly prevent people from getting sick like you keep pretending?  Where is the model showing us that the end total number of cases is going to be lower?  EVERY model indicates that, months down the road (barring a _deus ex machina_), the exact same number of people are going to have been infected.  The only difference is whether they get infected now, or a month from now.



Did I ever say that stay at home measures alone reduce cases to zero immediately? No, why are you lying and saying I did? Very disingenuous of you or perhaps you're just not that bright. Which one?

Exact same number will be infected? That sounds whimsical.


----------



## HappyJoy (May 9, 2020)

bripat9643 said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...



The spike comes after a couple of weeks of inbreds like yourself socializing with each other.


----------



## bripat9643 (May 9, 2020)

HappyJoy said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > HappyJoy said:
> ...


In other words, you still don't know what a "spike" is.


----------



## IM2 (May 9, 2020)

*The Anti-Lockdown Protesters Have a Twisted Conception of Liberty*

Most Americans support the lockdowns and want the government to bring the coronavirus under control before opening up the economy. But “most” is not “all,” and a small minority is eager to end all the restrictions now, even as the virus spreads and Covid-19 caseloads continue to grow.

A small faction of that minority has taken to the streets in vocal opposition to stay-at-home measures and the politicians responsible for them. They carry guns and wave Confederate flags and denounce virus mitigation strategies as “tyranny,” an imposition on their liberty to shop, consume and do as they please.

The vast majority of these protesters — like the vast majority of those who want to prematurely reopen the economy — are white. This is in stark contrast to the victims of Covid-19 (who are disproportionately black and brown), as well as those who have lost their jobs as a result of the pandemic (who are also disproportionately black and brown), as well as those who have been or will be forced to work — or work more — as a result of reopening (the service workers and laborers who are again disproportionately black and brown).

It’s true that not every racial disparity speaks to some deeper dynamic of race and racism. But this one does. I don’t think you can separate the vehemence of anti-lockdown protesters from their whiteness, nor do I think we can divorce their demands to “reopen” the economy from the knowledge that many of those most affected belong to other racial groups. It’s not so much that they’re showing racial animus (although some are), but that their conception of what it means to be “free” is, at its root, tied tightly to their racial identity.









						Opinion | The Anti-Lockdown Protesters Have a Twisted Conception of Liberty (Published 2020)
					

Their notion of freedom derives a lot of its power from the enforcement of racial hierarchy.




					www.nytimes.com


----------



## HappyJoy (May 9, 2020)

Oddball said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > Oddball said:
> ...



Already provided it, I'm sorry you chose to ignore it. 



> And fucking worthless polls are irrelevant....



I wasn't referring to the poll. The poll was to demonstrate public opinion and in that sense it's not worthless or irrelevant. 



> You're "evidence" fails the scientific acid test of falsifiablility



Prove your point. 



> .....Meaning that you cannot possibly prove, whether empirically or objectively, that all the bullshit of the last couple months has been effective....In fact, what the states like Iowa and South Dakota did shows that the whole lockdown was entirely unnecessary.



I've provided more evidence that you have that social distancing doesn't work. Was it? I mean you had a meat packing plant that supplied a pretty decent percentage of pork to the country close and in Iowa...well, not looking great as they are movin' on up the chain. 









						Vice President Pence praised Iowa's response to COVID-19, but the state — which is starting to reopen — is experiencing a rising death toll from the coronavirus
					

The state has suffered nearly as many deaths as South Korea, despite having just 1/16th the population.




					www.businessinsider.com
				




Iowa is going in the wrong direction it wold seem. I wonder if they can do anything about that. 



Your utter disregard (and probably contempt) for people that you admit are suffering is duly noted....You're a phony baloney moralizing narcissist.
[/QUOTE]


----------



## Polishprince (May 9, 2020)

HappyJoy said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> > HappyJoy said:
> ...




So what is your suggestion?    That places with zero deaths or very few deaths should close and not open until after New York does?


----------



## HappyJoy (May 9, 2020)

bripat9643 said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...



I do. Whether it's your insulin reading or what's going to happen in a couple of weeks to states that reopen.


----------



## HappyJoy (May 9, 2020)

Polishprince said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > Cecilie1200 said:
> ...



No, according to Trump's guidelines they should see 14 days of straight decline, most states haven't. I would actually say 4 weeks but hey, who am I?


----------



## candycorn (May 9, 2020)

Cecilie1200 said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > I see they moved this crap to the conspiracy section.  Good place for it.  LOL
> ...


You were outsmarted.  It wasn’t difficult at all.  Lol


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (May 9, 2020)

Cecilie1200 said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > Cecilie1200 said:
> ...


Enough with the sophistry and lies.  

No one doesn’t want to reopen. 

We should end following the guidelines when the facts and data support doing so, not because conservatives are afraid of losing the WH and Senate this November.


----------



## Polishprince (May 9, 2020)

HappyJoy said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> > HappyJoy said:
> ...




The majority of counties in the United States have Zero deaths, and many of the rest have very few.  Should they be allowed to open immediately, as they haven't even been affected?   You can't have a decline when you are already at Zero.


----------



## bripat9643 (May 9, 2020)

IM2 said:


> *The Anti-Lockdown Protesters Have a Twisted Conception of Liberty*
> 
> Most Americans support the lockdowns and want the government to bring the coronavirus under control before opening up the economy. But “most” is not “all,” and a small minority is eager to end all the restrictions now, even as the virus spreads and Covid-19 caseloads continue to grow.
> 
> ...


So "liberty" is when you aren't allowed to go to work?

Have you ever read 1984?

You're a Stalinist douchebag.

Accusing lockdown opponents of being racists is the ultimate in sleazy leftwing tactics.


----------



## bripat9643 (May 9, 2020)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> > HappyJoy said:
> ...


You just admitted the real motive for the shutdown:  You believe it will help you regain the WH and Senate.

Who do you think you're fooling?


----------



## HappyJoy (May 9, 2020)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> > HappyJoy said:
> ...



That's what it comes down to. Trumpism and protecting that fat fucking golden calf


----------



## bripat9643 (May 9, 2020)

HappyJoy said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> > HappyJoy said:
> ...


You're a retired old coot who doesn't need to earn a living and who doesn't care if people starve and lose everything they have ever worked for.


----------



## HappyJoy (May 9, 2020)

Polishprince said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > Polishprince said:
> ...



I'd leave that up to the individual governors how they want to handle their least populated portions of their state.


----------



## HappyJoy (May 9, 2020)

bripat9643 said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > Polishprince said:
> ...



I'm old and retired? That's news to me. I do earn a living and I'm still working. I've also managed to generate wealth and save so in those respects I am very fortunate. Though the way you're shitting on people living in retirement I'm not surprised if you don't care if they live or not.

Anyway, I understand insulin is expensive so I'm sorry you have to deal with that.


----------



## bripat9643 (May 9, 2020)

HappyJoy said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> > HappyJoy said:
> ...


Leave it up to 50 dictators?  How benevolent of you. That's true democracy.


----------



## Polishprince (May 9, 2020)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Enough with the sophistry and lies.
> 
> No one doesn’t want to reopen.
> 
> We should end following the guidelines when the facts and data support doing so, not because conservatives are afraid of losing the WH and Senate this November.




Actually there are plenty of people who don't want to reopen.    Sleepy Joe doesn't have to leave his basement as long as the economy is shut down.    A lot of people are making more on Unemployment checks with the $600/wk bonus than they ever did working.    The media and the Democrat Party think that a bad economy is good for their ticket and would rather reign in Hell than serve in Heaven.   The technocrats like Dr. Fauci- a man called an "incompetent idiot" in the past- love this shit.   Dr. Fauci is nominated for the position of "sexiest man alive", something he didn't see coming and he loves it.    Red China's bosses want to see this continue,  a crippled America which is locked down is a weaker adversary.


----------



## HappyJoy (May 9, 2020)

bripat9643 said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > Polishprince said:
> ...



Oh, it's time to throw hysterics into the mix now, I didn't realize we've come this far already.


----------



## bripat9643 (May 9, 2020)

HappyJoy said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > HappyJoy said:
> ...


So you have a source of income that isn't affected by the shutdown.

What a fucking douchebag.  Everyone in here who supports the shutdown has an income that isn't affected by the shutdown.

How noble of you to tell other people they aren't allowed to work.


----------



## HappyJoy (May 9, 2020)

bripat9643 said:


> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> > Cecilie1200 said:
> ...



Have you ever thought about reading before replying?


----------



## Moonglow (May 9, 2020)

*Lockdown Fans: What Is Your Endgame Plan?*


A ten foot beard would do nicely..I have been on partial lockdown since 2012 with medical problems so it is not big deal to me.


----------



## bripat9643 (May 9, 2020)

HappyJoy said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > HappyJoy said:
> ...


I'm throwing in hysterics?  How keeps wailing that grandma is going to die if we end the shutdown?

Is everything you post so sleazy and despicable?


----------



## HappyJoy (May 9, 2020)

bripat9643 said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...



Did I say that? Nope.



> What a fucking douchebag.  Everyone in here who supports the shutdown has an income that isn't affected by the shutdown.
> 
> How noble of you to tell other people they aren't allowed to work.



I think temporarily the government should pay wages for those who lose their job. I don't mind my taxes eventually going up for that, more than happy to pay them.


----------



## bripat9643 (May 9, 2020)

HappyJoy said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > C_Clayton_Jones said:
> ...


I do.  I also read between the lines.


----------



## Moonglow (May 9, 2020)

fncceo said:


> Never ending lock ... down!
> 
> View attachment 332458


I sued them for false advertisement because the story did have an ending and so did lockdowns..


----------



## bripat9643 (May 9, 2020)

HappyJoy said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > HappyJoy said:
> ...


ROFL!  How many weeks do you imagine the government can pay everyone their wages?

You people are totally fucking insane.


----------



## HappyJoy (May 9, 2020)

bripat9643 said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...



Sir, I'd like to note for the record that I haven't wailed a single time. Plus, both my grandma's are already dead.


----------



## HappyJoy (May 9, 2020)

bripat9643 said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...



They can pay months. Much better than bailing out corporations. Deficit spending in times of economic crisis are quite normal. Of course since Trump was already exploding the deficit beforehand that complicates things.


----------



## Polishprince (May 9, 2020)

HappyJoy said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> > HappyJoy said:
> ...



How about those areas with sizable populations that haven't been much affected, like here in Mercer County with a population of 100,000 and just 2 deaths.   Minimally affected?


----------



## HappyJoy (May 9, 2020)

bripat9643 said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...



I'm sure that booger you call a brain reads a little too much into everything.


----------



## bripat9643 (May 9, 2020)

HappyJoy said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > HappyJoy said:
> ...


The couldn't even pay for 2 weeks worth in the last "stimulus" package, moron.  The cost would probably be $1 trillion per month.


----------



## bripat9643 (May 9, 2020)

HappyJoy said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > HappyJoy said:
> ...


Not at all.  I understand that you don't want people to know what motivates your idiotic agenda.


----------



## Polishprince (May 9, 2020)

HappyJoy said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > HappyJoy said:
> ...




How many months?   Six months?  12 months?   24 months?    And how will you start back up when this is over?


----------



## bripat9643 (May 9, 2020)

Polishprince said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


Where will people work when 90% of all businesses have gone bankrupt?


----------



## HappyJoy (May 9, 2020)

Polishprince said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > Polishprince said:
> ...



Same answer.


----------



## Polishprince (May 9, 2020)

bripat9643 said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> > HappyJoy said:
> ...




It won't just be the businesses going bankrupt, it will also be the landlords and the banks,  who won't be able to stay solvent if the businesses can't pay their rent or the loans without any revenue.


----------



## HappyJoy (May 9, 2020)

bripat9643 said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...



It'll cost trillions.


----------



## meaner gene (May 9, 2020)

Polishprince said:


> How many months?   Six months?  12 months?   24 months?    And how will you start back up when this is over?


They should have a working vaccine by the end of the year.  That would allow full normal at that point.


----------



## meaner gene (May 9, 2020)

bripat9643 said:


> Where will people work when 90% of all businesses have gone bankrupt?


The very definition of small business are businesses that people start up to meet a need.  If the old nail salon went bankrupt, the new nail salon will take it's place.


----------



## Polishprince (May 9, 2020)

meaner gene said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> > How many months?   Six months?  12 months?   24 months?    And how will you start back up when this is over?
> ...




That would be pretty quick action and it would be doubtable if it would come down that quick, but that would still be more than 9 months of lockdown which would crush a lot of banks, businesses, landlords.    And then, of course, the precedent is set.   Next year, many a new flu bug that kills people .


----------



## bripat9643 (May 9, 2020)

meaner gene said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Where will people work when 90% of all businesses have gone bankrupt?
> ...



Your compassion is awesome, turd.  How long will it take for all these new business to become established do you suppose?  Two years?   5 years?


----------



## bripat9643 (May 9, 2020)

meaner gene said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> > How many months?   Six months?  12 months?   24 months?    And how will you start back up when this is over?
> ...


8 months?  You're fucking insane.


----------



## meaner gene (May 9, 2020)

Polishprince said:


> It won't just be the businesses going bankrupt, it will also be the landlords and the banks,  who won't be able to stay solvent if the businesses can't pay their rent or the loans without any revenue.



The free market has a solution.  Banks as primary lenders get first bite of the apple.  The landlords will probably get screwed, but then their properties become prime opportunity for somebody to buy them at auction prices.


----------



## Polishprince (May 9, 2020)

meaner gene said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Where will people work when 90% of all businesses have gone bankrupt?
> ...




I doubt it.   People will start setting up shop in their homes and doing nails and hair on the QT. A new nail salon would have a hard time getting market share, in addition to being a very risk enterprise for a bank to loan to or a landlord to rent to.   The possibility of a pandemic would make it too risky


----------



## bripat9643 (May 9, 2020)

HappyJoy said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > HappyJoy said:
> ...


Tens of trillions.  Then we'll spend the next 1000 years trying to pay it off.

You're mentally disturbed if you believe that's a viable plan.


----------



## Polishprince (May 9, 2020)

meaner gene said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> > It won't just be the businesses going bankrupt, it will also be the landlords and the banks,  who won't be able to stay solvent if the businesses can't pay their rent or the loans without any revenue.
> ...



Actually, both parties will get screwed if there is next to no money.   Further, the landlord might be in a better position as leases give them a right to possess the equipment on the premises in case of default.  And it is their premises.


----------



## meaner gene (May 9, 2020)

Polishprince said:


> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> > Polishprince said:
> ...


Actually pandemics only happen infrequently.  Once we have a covid-19 vaccine, we'll be down to the normal seasonal flu's.  And if everybody wises up and gets all their shots, things would return to normal.


----------



## meaner gene (May 9, 2020)

bripat9643 said:


> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> > The very definition of small business are businesses that people start up to meet a need.  If the old nail salon went bankrupt, the new nail salon will take it's place.
> ...



What does compassion have to do with it.  It's pure keynesian economics.  And the more businesses that go bankrupt, the easier it is to replace them.
People will be able to buy a startup business at a tax auction.


----------



## meaner gene (May 9, 2020)

bripat9643 said:


> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> > Polishprince said:
> ...



They know the development cycle, and people like Bill Gates are working on the production end.  So as soon as they have a working vaccine, it will weeks instead of months, to ramp up the numbers.


----------



## meaner gene (May 9, 2020)

Polishprince said:


> I doubt it.   People will start setting up shop in their homes and doing nails and hair on the QT. A new nail salon would have a hard time getting market share, in addition to being a very risk enterprise for a bank to loan to or a landlord to rent to.   The possibility of a pandemic would make it too risky



I refer to a post vaccine world.  How quickly it could be rebuilt.  How to rebuild it under the current pandemic is a whole different story.


----------



## Polishprince (May 9, 2020)

meaner gene said:


> People will be able to buy a startup business at a tax auction.




I doubt that many banks would loan the money for such a startup, considering they could lose their whole thing when another pandemic or other event motivates the government to force the firm out of business.

Maybe large companies, your Walmarts and Amazons might be willing to take over the business at a major discount?


----------



## meaner gene (May 9, 2020)

bripat9643 said:


> Tens of trillions.  Then we'll spend the next 1000 years trying to pay it off.
> 
> You're mentally disturbed if you believe that's a viable plan.



Donald Trump in 2015 said that he could pay off the national debt (about $19 trillion) in 8 years.  So we're not talking 1,000 years.


----------



## Polishprince (May 9, 2020)

meaner gene said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> > I doubt it.   People will start setting up shop in their homes and doing nails and hair on the QT. A new nail salon would have a hard time getting market share, in addition to being a very risk enterprise for a bank to loan to or a landlord to rent to.   The possibility of a pandemic would make it too risky
> ...




All the equipment exists, as well as the staff.   That's not the problem.   The problem is getting people to make an investment and to attract customers.     The customers right now are getting their nails and hair done in friend's basements, places without the overhead of a legit shop.


----------



## meaner gene (May 9, 2020)

meaner gene said:


> The free market has a solution.  Banks as primary lenders get first bite of the apple.  The landlords will probably get screwed, but then their properties become prime opportunity for somebody to buy them at auction prices.





Polishprince said:


> Actually, both parties will get screwed if there is next to no money.   Further, the landlord might be in a better position as leases give them a right to possess the equipment on the premises in case of default.  And it is their premises.


You have three parties involved.  The banks, the landlords, and the tenants.

The tenants get completely screwed, they'll lose everything unless the government bails them out, and it looks like the government is going to skip out on doing that.

Landlords similarly get screwed, they still have to pay taxes and utilities and unless they have a pile of cash to keep themselves afloat, they'll end up going bankrupt.  They can inherit the mechanics of the businesses when the tenants go bankrupt, which would just get passed on to the banks.

This is where the banks come in.  Banks as primary secured lenders get first bite of everything.  They'll inherit ready to go businesses they'll sell for the balance on the mortgage.


----------



## meaner gene (May 9, 2020)

Polishprince said:


> I doubt that many banks would loan the money for such a startup, considering they could lose their whole thing when another pandemic or other event motivates the government to force the firm out of business.
> 
> Maybe large companies, your Walmarts and Amazons might be willing to take over the business at a major discount?



People would be able to buy businesses at 25 cents on the dollar.  The real estate market would be depressed by about half.  That means real estate would be in recovery mode, and booming like it was in the 1990's.  Banks would go sub-prime again.


----------



## Polishprince (May 9, 2020)

meaner gene said:


> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> > The free market has a solution.  Banks as primary lenders get first bite of the apple.  The landlords will probably get screwed, but then their properties become prime opportunity for somebody to buy them at auction prices.
> ...




They will try to sell the businesses for as much as they can, not just the balance on the mortgage.  But what qualified people are going to be out there, able/willing to buy?  Remember that after 8 or 9 months of shutdown, we're talking about 30% unemployment rates or more and the customers will have already found other ways to deal with their hair/nail situation.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (May 9, 2020)

meaner gene said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Where will people work when 90% of all businesses have gone bankrupt?
> ...



Oh, it's that simple, is it?  "Hey, we destroyed your business, but we'll just get another one, so fuck you"?  And where's this new nail salon going to come from?  Someone's just magically going to conjure up the money to open a new nail salon in the middle of a devastated economy, are they?

Do you have any clue how business and economics actually work, or do you just assume that because you've always had whatever you wanted available, that means you always will?


----------



## Cecilie1200 (May 9, 2020)

meaner gene said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> > How many months?   Six months?  12 months?   24 months?    And how will you start back up when this is over?
> ...



Who is "they"?  How do you know that?  What happens if the reports that the virus is mutating turn out to be true?


----------



## meaner gene (May 9, 2020)

Polishprince said:


> All the equipment exists, as well as the staff.   That's not the problem.   The problem is getting people to make an investment and to attract customers.     The customers right now are getting their nails and hair done in friend's basements, places without the overhead of a legit shop.



You have to wake up.  You're still viewing things through the current economics.  That will all change.  Bankruptcy will be the operative word.    Mitch McConnells answer to the states financial problems was "Let them go bankrupt"

Bankruptcy means those who still have or who can attract liquid assets get a huge buying opportunity.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (May 9, 2020)

meaner gene said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> > It won't just be the businesses going bankrupt, it will also be the landlords and the banks,  who won't be able to stay solvent if the businesses can't pay their rent or the loans without any revenue.
> ...



What I actually hear you saying is, "I'm going to selfishly demand what I want right now, and I'm SURE someone will come along and do the thinking and hard work of making things be okay for me later.  And I'm going to put the blame for all the people's lives that are destroyed on 'the free market' so that I don't have to think about anyone's needs but mine.  It's not MY fault that others suffer; it wasn't MY demands that caused it.  It's the free market that did it!"


----------



## meaner gene (May 9, 2020)

Polishprince said:


> *They will try to sell the businesses for as much as they can, not just the balance on the mortgage. * But what qualified people are going to be out there, able/willing to buy?  Remember that after 8 or 9 months of shutdown, we're talking about 30% unemployment rates or more and the customers will have already found other ways to deal with their hair/nail situation.


Everybody knows the banks will accept any offer that pays off the balance on the mortgage.  Anything above that goes to the mortgagee.  So the banks done't care to maximize the price.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (May 9, 2020)

meaner gene said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> > meaner gene said:
> ...



Actually, viruses recur every year.  They mutate up a new strain and come right back.  Mostly, we don't pay a lot of attention because they aren't that serious for the vast majority of us.  Unless someone comes up with a cure, this one is going to do the same thing.  I think we might notice a mutation of Covid-19 turning back up in the winter, don't you?

As for things "returning to normal", you are revealing your naivete about everything involved, first with your assumption that a working vaccine is going to turn up on schedule, and second with your assumption that the world will just snap back to the way things always were right away.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (May 9, 2020)

meaner gene said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > meaner gene said:
> ...



With what money?


----------



## Cecilie1200 (May 9, 2020)

meaner gene said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > meaner gene said:
> ...



Who the fuck is this "they" you keep airily asserting is going to pop up and give you whatever you want?


----------



## meaner gene (May 9, 2020)

Cecilie1200 said:


> Oh, it's that simple, is it?  "Hey, we destroyed your business, but we'll just get another one, so fuck you"?


If you don't like capitalism, move to Cuba.
If you want socialism, do a write in for Bernie Sanders. Otherwise you have to work with the economic system we chose.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (May 9, 2020)

meaner gene said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> > I doubt that many banks would loan the money for such a startup, considering they could lose their whole thing when another pandemic or other event motivates the government to force the firm out of business.
> ...



And your source for all of these numbers and assertions is what, exactly?

Real estate was able to "boom" because there were people with money.  I don't know if you've noticed, but we've wiped most of that out.  This isn't a matter of one group of people going broke through their own mistakes, and another group of people having done well and being able to swoop in.  Most of the country is being wiped out all at once.


----------



## Care4all (May 9, 2020)

Cecilie1200 said:


> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> > Polishprince said:
> ...


if they find a vaccine that works on the present mutation spreading, then the following years... people get a booster shot, that includes the latest mutation as well....   it means there will not be a one shot, protected for a lifetime vaccine....  but vaccines/boosters will be needed each year.....

which is what I heard some doctor explain on a news segment about a week ago....?


----------



## meaner gene (May 9, 2020)

Cecilie1200 said:


> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> > They should have a working vaccine by the end of the year.  That would allow full normal at that point.
> ...



The economics are based on a vaccine in 12 (to 18) months.  If the virus mutates, or a new pandemic pops up, then it's time to execute "plan B"

And nobody has come up with a plan B for a multi-year global pandemic.

Cue planet of the apes (new series)

But in War of the Planet of the Apes, the *simian flu* flares up again, mutating to quietly spread through the last surviving people. Immunity against the original plague *is* no protection against the latest form of the virus, which causes a degenerative disease that leaves *humans* mute and animalistic. 

The Simian Flu *Pandemic* is *a* major event in the film Rise of the *Planet of the Apes* which determined the fate of mankind. At the company Gen-Sys Laboratories, scientist Will Rodman created *a* supposed cure for Alzheimer's Disease, the ALZ-112. He tested it on *a* female chimpanzee nicknamed Bright Eyes.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (May 9, 2020)

meaner gene said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> > All the equipment exists, as well as the staff.   That's not the problem.   The problem is getting people to make an investment and to attract customers.     The customers right now are getting their nails and hair done in friend's basements, places without the overhead of a legit shop.
> ...



YOU have to wake up, because you're still viewing things through the half-assed, using-jargon-makes-me-an-expert lens of previous economic situations, and totally missing the unique facts of THIS economic situation.  Only an utter selfish, juvenile dumbass thinks, "Oh, it's okay if everyone goes bankrupt, so long as I have what I need" is any kind of strategy.

I have a newsflash for you, Einstein:  anyone who has any money at the end of your timeframe is going to have no interest whatsoever in opening nail salons or the vast majority of small business types.  Small businesses are started by individuals who get together their own savings and borrow on their good credit in order to work long hours on a shoestring budget with virtually no profits - often in the red - for years so that they can FINALLY build up a narrow profit margin that allows the business to pay for itself instead of living off of the owner's credit rating.

If we reopened right now, we'd be hard-pressed to find people willing to replace the small businesses that will have closed for good, let alone people who also have the financial position necessary to do so.  And if we follow YOUR imbecilic, pie-in-the-sky plan of "Oh, let's just stay closed until the vaccine - which I'm just SURE the sky fairies will drop off soon - and it'll be fine", then it's going to be a near-impossibility.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (May 9, 2020)

meaner gene said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> > *They will try to sell the businesses for as much as they can, not just the balance on the mortgage. * But what qualified people are going to be out there, able/willing to buy?  Remember that after 8 or 9 months of shutdown, we're talking about 30% unemployment rates or more and the customers will have already found other ways to deal with their hair/nail situation.
> ...



Does everybody know where these apocryphal buyers are going to come from?


----------



## Polishprince (May 9, 2020)

Cecilie1200 said:


> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> > Polishprince said:
> ...




I think the mayors of cities that got crushed by the steel collapse , like Youngstown, Ohio, would like to know.    Vacant lots and storefronts stayed vacant for decades after that economic apocalypse.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (May 9, 2020)

meaner gene said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> > Oh, it's that simple, is it?  "Hey, we destroyed your business, but we'll just get another one, so fuck you"?
> ...



If you don't like reality, don't come in here and try to pass your childish fantasies and selfishness off as "capitalism" and accuse other people of "socialism" as though that's defined as not agreeing with you, Junior.

How DARE you airily suggest the government continue the lockdowns for months and then claim to be "working with the economic system we chose", you rank, arrogant, hypocritical little punk?  Nothing about the government shutting down the economy and putting people out of business is the system we chose, you little puke, and if you want to set yourself up as some capitalism champion, you need to get the fuck on board with getting back to work.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (May 9, 2020)

meaner gene said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> > meaner gene said:
> ...



I didn't ask you what timeframe your empty assumptions was based on, and I sure the fuck didn't ask you for your junior high movie review.  Answer the fucking questions, or admit that your ADD meds are on the fritz and you forgot there WERE questions.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (May 9, 2020)

Polishprince said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> > meaner gene said:
> ...



Exactly.  I just love this 12-year-old asshat's airy assumption that 1) there will actually be anyone left with money to buy or start businesses, and 2) that even if there were, they would WANT to buy those businesses.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (May 9, 2020)

meaner gene said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> > I doubt it.   People will start setting up shop in their homes and doing nails and hair on the QT. A new nail salon would have a hard time getting market share, in addition to being a very risk enterprise for a bank to loan to or a landlord to rent to.   The possibility of a pandemic would make it too risky
> ...



Please do not assume that if people are telling you how wrong and dimwitted you are, it MUST be because they just didn't understand what you were talking about.  We know exactly what you were talking about; that's actually WHY we're telling you you're wrong and dimwitted.

Even if there WAS a vaccine, as you so confidently assert with not a shred of definitive proof, there would still be the possibility of a new, mutated strain of Covid-19.  Even if one didn't show up, there would still be the fear on many people's minds that it COULD.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (May 9, 2020)

Polishprince said:


> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> > People will be able to buy a startup business at a tax auction.
> ...



If Jeff Bezos or the BOD of WalMart was interested in starting nail salons, wouldn't you think they'd have already done so?

Noticeably, most of the WalMarts near my house actually have nail salons in them . . . and they neither own them nor run them.  They just rent the space out to the owner.  If they'd wanted to own and run them, they'd have done it then.


----------



## meaner gene (May 9, 2020)

Cecilie1200 said:


> YOU have to wake up, because you're still viewing things through the half-assed, using-jargon-makes-me-an-expert lens of previous economic situations, and totally missing the unique facts of THIS economic situation.*  Only an utter selfish, juvenile dumbass thinks, "Oh, it's okay if everyone goes bankrupt, so long as I have what I need" is any kind of strategy.*
> 
> I have a newsflash for you, Einstein:  anyone who has any money at the end of your timeframe is going to have no interest whatsoever in opening nail salons or the vast majority of small business types.



I'm not suggesting vast bankruptcy is a good thing. I'm saying because of the governments position, it will become what happens.  You can wish for pie in the sky to save the current businesses from going under, but it's better to figure out how to pick up the pieces after the crash.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (May 9, 2020)

meaner gene said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Tens of trillions.  Then we'll spend the next 1000 years trying to pay it off.
> ...



You get that this is no longer 2015 and the economic situation and the debt have changed drastically since then, right?


----------



## Cecilie1200 (May 9, 2020)

Polishprince said:


> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> > Polishprince said:
> ...



That's what happened to the equipment:  it went home with the staff so they could work out of their living rooms.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (May 9, 2020)

meaner gene said:


> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> > The free market has a solution.  Banks as primary lenders get first bite of the apple.  The landlords will probably get screwed, but then their properties become prime opportunity for somebody to buy them at auction prices.
> ...



You might want to talk to some bankers if you think it's either that easy OR that desirable.  I defy you to find one banker in the US who's as sanguine about being left holding a glut of bankrupt businesses they have to sell or liquidate in the middle of a collapsed economy.


----------



## meaner gene (May 9, 2020)

Cecilie1200 said:


> Exactly.  I just love this 12-year-old asshat's airy assumption that 1) there will actually be anyone left with money to buy or start businesses, and 2) that even if there were, they would WANT to buy those businesses.


You will have people like Jeff Bezos, who continued to make money during the crisis, and who will come out of it with huge stockpiles of cash.  They will see the real estate, and business markets crash, not from want of business, but from being forced to shut down.  The pent up demand, will make any reopened business a success. 

That will be a buying opportunity for anybody with a dollar to spend.


----------



## bripat9643 (May 9, 2020)

meaner gene said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> > Exactly.  I just love this 12-year-old asshat's airy assumption that 1) there will actually be anyone left with money to buy or start businesses, and 2) that even if there were, they would WANT to buy those businesses.
> ...


There's a long list of businesses that will suffer drastically during this shutdown.  Take every restaurant, hotel and airline in the country.  Take Boeing.  
Take Disney.  Take every Hollywood production company.  Take every retail chain in the country.

You really are a shortsighted fool.


----------



## meaner gene (May 9, 2020)

Cecilie1200 said:


> Even if there WAS a vaccine, as you so confidently assert with not a shred of definitive proof,* there would still be the possibility of a new, mutated strain of Covid-19.  Even if one didn't show up, there would still be the fear on many people's minds that it COULD.*


People are not afraid of what "could" happen.  Are you afraid of a resurgence of SARS, or MERS, or H1N1, or ebola, or the 1918 spanish flu, or polio, or whooping cough?

Are you going to lock yourself in your house with a years worth of canned goods and bottled water?

P.S.  and toilet paper.


----------



## meaner gene (May 9, 2020)

Cecilie1200 said:


> If Jeff Bezos or the BOD of WalMart was interested in starting nail salons, wouldn't you think they'd have already done so?


It's the old stock market adage.  Buy LOW,  sell HIGH.
Prior to this crisis, nail salons were at their market HIGH.  This crisis has pushed them to their market LOW, or even lower into bankruptcy.

When a recovery starts, the people with money will invest it in those bankrupt businesses. Which supply and demand, makes them guaranteed money makers.


----------



## meaner gene (May 9, 2020)

Cecilie1200 said:


> You might want to talk to some bankers if you think it's either that easy OR that desirable.  I defy you to find one banker in the US who's as sanguine about being left holding a glut of bankrupt businesses they have to sell or liquidate in the middle of a collapsed economy.


What you don't understand is that the economic collapse is not due to economics, but to politics. 
Economics is a slow process, while politics is a fast one.  Remember when they put a 55mph speed limit in place, and slowed the highways from 70+mph to 55mph.  That's what the government did or the coronavirus. Take away that speed limit and cars would return to doing 70mph as soon as the signs came down.  That's what the economy is waiting for.


----------



## HappyJoy (May 9, 2020)

bripat9643 said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...



Ok, go ahead and give that money to corporations instead. 

Anyway, it's not like there was any plan to pay off Trump's unnecessary tax cuts and record deficits anyway. I guess you only have a problem when the money goes to people who need it.


----------



## Polishprince (May 9, 2020)

HappyJoy said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > HappyJoy said:
> ...




Actually, the tax cuts were absolutely necessary to pull America out of the depth of Obamunism.   And tax cuts aren't an expenditure, they don't have to be "paid off"

It is fortunate that America had the benefit  of the tax breaks, else we would be in a worse position now.


----------



## HappyJoy (May 9, 2020)

Polishprince said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...



The economy was doing just fine, we didn't need tax cuts unless we were in recession. All he did was allow corporations to buy back stock and add to the national debt.


----------



## Flopper (May 9, 2020)

U2Edge said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> > People who want the lockdowns to continue spend a lot of time shouting slogans and congratulating themselves on how they're "the only ones who care about saving lives", but I have yet to hear any of them tell us what their actual plan is for an endgame, or how they envision the future going forward if we were to cave in to their demands.
> ...


How could Trump ban entry to the US by dozens of countries carrying a virus that is nothing but the common flu, a democrat hoax?

Taiwan did it right as did South Korea and New Zealand. Each of these countries were successful and each did it a bit different. However what each of these countries had was a plan to respond to a pandemic which went into operation before the first case was reported in their country.   What the Trump administration did not understand is you can't begin planning for a pandemic after it arrives and have any chance of success.  There are simply too many different entities involved in the private and public sector at the local, state, and national level to plan as you go.  From the time the virus arrives, it spreads exponentially.  The time for planing is gone after the first case is confirmed.


----------



## Polishprince (May 9, 2020)

Flopper said:


> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> > Cecilie1200 said:
> ...




Taiwan and New Zealand are islands, and South Korea might as well be- their only border is the very tight , short one with North Korea.

There is no comparison between those countries and America with wide open borders.


----------



## Flopper (May 9, 2020)

Polishprince said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


Increased infections do not show up the first day and possible not the first week or first month.  It takes time for customers to come back and it takes time for people to start relaxing restrictions and falling into their old habits.  We won't have a clear picture of both the health and economic issues for at least a month.


----------



## Flopper (May 9, 2020)

Polishprince said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > U2Edge said:
> ...


Those issue only make advanced planning more important, certainly not less.


----------



## sakinago (May 9, 2020)

Flopper said:


> sakinago said:
> 
> 
> > Flopper said:
> ...


Jesus Christ listening to armchair scientist come up with their own models makes me want to bitch slap. Consider this a digital slap. SLAP. All vaccines do is alert immune systems to diseases the body has never experienced, to which the body uses its own immune system to fight the disease. Therefore, if no one is able to achieve longer than a 3 week immunity, a vaccine won’t work either. But guess what, that whole “we’re not sure you can’t get re-infected,” is nothing more than fear mongering. The supposed cases of “re-infection” are nothing more than false positives getting actually infected in the early serum testing that was wildly inaccurate. They produced false positives at a clip of about 10%. We have a pretty good understanding of the sections of genetic code that mutate, covid is nothing like HIV in terms of mutation. So the re-infection scare is utterly absurd and I can’t believe it is still being pushed and regurgitated.

What’s not a guarantee that’s not being talked about is whether we can create a vaccine safe enough for use. I mean it’s probably around a 70% chance they can create a safe enough one, but again not at all a guarantee. It all depends on if they can include base antigens without those causing an actual sickness themselves.

11 million deaths is an absolutely absurd number and I can’t even believe you wrote down. Even if this disease had a death rate of 3%, and every single American caught it, your only looking at around 9 million. We now know that it’s actually a good bit under 1%, my SAFE guess is probably around .6%. It’s probably much lower than that. So closer to 2 million deaths, as long as we have an assembly line of people laying in their backs with their mouths open on a conveyer belt, with infected people liberally spitting into their mouths to insure EVERYONE gets infected. However, believe it or not, no one is suggesting that. Not even the people advocating for going for herd Immunity. Going for herd immunity involves strict lockdowns for the at risk folks, while allowing the young and healthy to go out and catch this. The death rate for the young and healthy is about .001, essentially a statistical anomaly that can’t even be determined if it was caused by Covid or not. Yes a very very small sample have died with covid, but there’s probably some undiscovered underlying condition causing death that happens all the time. Say an undiscovered malformation in an artery that could throw off a clot in a 30 year old. Or an oversized heart that causes a heart attack in a young person. Happens at about the same rate as covid deaths in the young and healthy. Covid spreads nice and fast among the young people. We wait until it reaches around 80% of them infected, wait another month, then do a slow re-open for the at risk population. And at least 80% of the young and healthy infected will be asymptomatic. Another 15% will basically have the flu, and another MAYBE 5% will have a bad reaction but survive with simple medical treatment and few interventions necessary. Now is that unreasonable?


----------



## bripat9643 (May 9, 2020)

Flopper said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> > HappyJoy said:
> ...


It's clear enough to know that the shutdown should end today.  It should never have started.  Putting the entire world in quarantine is pure insanity.


----------



## bripat9643 (May 9, 2020)

sakinago said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > sakinago said:
> ...


The death rate for those infected is closer to 0.1%.  That's what those doctors in Bakersfield determined.


----------



## sakinago (May 9, 2020)

IM2 said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


He also didn’t restock PPE after H1N1. And Ebola is no where near a pandemic. It was barely an epidemic. It was actually a very simple disease to contain, granted very deadly, but also very simple to contain. And guess what, Ebola infections still broke out in the US. All you had to do was not let people with bleeding eyes into the country, from a region where 95% of the people can’t afford to travel to the US. Very easy, but he failed.


----------



## sakinago (May 9, 2020)

bripat9643 said:


> sakinago said:
> 
> 
> > Flopper said:
> ...


That doesn’t surprise me at all. I think it’s probably a little higher, like .2-.4%. It does behavd very weirdly for the few that have bad reactions to it. But our death numbers are being skewed by counting deaths that probably should be attributed to something else. Anyone notice how deaths from heart attacks have magically dropped. Folks, heart attacks are still happening like they always do.


----------



## Polishprince (May 9, 2020)

sakinago said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > sakinago said:
> ...




No, I didn't see the Heart Attack death figures, or the Emphysema death figures either, or Pneumonia figures.   So I guess the death rate is being gamed on both ends.  Adding deaths caused by other factors as well as not including all of the non-fatal COVID cases.


----------



## Flopper (May 9, 2020)

The minimum proportion (%) of total population required to recover from COVID-19 to confer immunity  for the US is estimated at 69%.  Some countries are lower some are higher.  Using this figure and a population 330 million, the require number of cases of covid 19 for herd immunity is 227 million.
From this we subtract the percent of the population (17.9%) that will have the virus without knowing it (59 million) leaving us with 168 million cases needed to reach herd immunity. Using a mortality rate of 5.9% of know cases to reach herd immunity (168 million) gives us the total number of deaths to reach herd immunity (9.9 million).  This number deaths is not an absurd number. It is the number of deaths that would occur using the current mortality rate of known cases to reach herd immunity.  A vaccine would reduce the number considerably and new treatments would also reduce the number of deaths.  Also keep mind that there is no time limit.  This virus could and probably will around for many years as will deaths due to it.

Herd immunity happens when so many people in a community become immune to an infectious disease that it stops the disease from spreading. In effect the disease is wiped out.   This is the theory but in reality, a nation may never fully reach herd immunity and there will still be cases because all parts of the world and all parts of the country may have not reached herd immunity.  In fact, the chances are that we would never reach that point.   Since viruses are constantly changing, new strains of the virus will appear so the reality is the virus never get's wipe out entirely but its numbers maybe so small as to not be a major health problem.

Studies Finds Nearly Everyone Who Recovers From COVID-19 Makes Coronavirus Antibodies, so yes a vaccine could work.  What we don't know is how long these antibodies stick around.  It could be just weeks, years, or a lifetime. 




			https://www.journalofinfection.com/article/S0163-4453(20)30154-7/pdf
		



			http://med.stanford.edu/content/dam/sm/id/documents/COVID/AsymptCOVID_TransmissionShip.pdf
		









						United States COVID - Coronavirus Statistics - Worldometer
					

United States Coronavirus update with statistics and graphs: total and new cases, deaths per day, mortality and recovery rates, current active cases, recoveries, trends and timeline.




					www.worldometers.info


----------



## bripat9643 (May 9, 2020)

Flopper said:


> Minimum proportion (%) of total population required to recover from COVID-19 to confer immunity  for the US is estimated at 69%.  Some countries are lower some are higher.  Using this figure and a population 330 million, the require number of cases of covid 19 for herd immunity is 227 million.
> From this we subtract the percent of the population (17.9%) that will have the virus without knowing it (59 million) leaving us with 168 million cases need to reach herd immunity. Using a mortality rate of 5.9% of know cases to reach herd immunity (168 million) gives us the total number of deaths to reach herd immunity (9.9 million)
> 
> Herd immunity happens when so many people in a community become immune to an infectious disease that it stops the disease from spreading. In effect the disease is wiped out.   This is the theory but in reality, a nation may never fully reach herd immunity and there will still be cases because all parts of the world and all parts of the country may have not reached herd immunity.  In fact, the chances are that we would never reach that point.   Since viruses are constantly changing, new strains of the virus will appear so the reality is the virus never get's wipe out entirely but it numbers maybe so small as to not be a major health problem.
> ...


Where did you get this bullshit 69% figure?  only 60 million people contrancted the swine flu by the time that epidemic ended.  The rest of your math is obviously wrong since it's all founded on a false premise.  You're mortaility rate of 5.9% is also blatantly false.  You're posting bullshit propaganda.


----------



## sakinago (May 9, 2020)

Flopper said:


> The minimum proportion (%) of total population required to recover from COVID-19 to confer immunity  for the US is estimated at 69%.  Some countries are lower some are higher.  Using this figure and a population 330 million, the require number of cases of covid 19 for herd immunity is 227 million.
> From this we subtract the percent of the population (17.9%) that will have the virus without knowing it (59 million) leaving us with 168 million cases needed to reach herd immunity. Using a mortality rate of 5.9% of know cases to reach herd immunity (168 million) gives us the total number of deaths to reach herd immunity (9.9 million).  This number deaths is not an absurd number. It is the number of deaths that would occur using the current mortality rate of known cases to reach herd immunity.  A vaccine would reduce the number considerably and new treatments would also reduce the number of deaths.  Also keep mind that there is no time limit.  This virus could and probably will around for many years as will deaths due to it.
> 
> Herd immunity happens when so many people in a community become immune to an infectious disease that it stops the disease from spreading. In effect the disease is wiped out.   This is the theory but in reality, a nation may never fully reach herd immunity and there will still be cases because all parts of the world and all parts of the country may have not reached herd immunity.  In fact, the chances are that we would never reach that point.   Since viruses are constantly changing, new strains of the virus will appear so the reality is the virus never get's wipe out entirely but its numbers maybe so small as to not be a major health problem.
> ...


Jesus Christ where does this pseudoscience come from. We know how the fucking immune system works. Whatever you’ve been reading, you need to stop. We’ve already found the long term antibodies months ago.


Flopper said:


> The minimum proportion (%) of total population required to recover from COVID-19 to confer immunity  for the US is estimated at 69%.  Some countries are lower some are higher.  Using this figure and a population 330 million, the require number of cases of covid 19 for herd immunity is 227 million.
> From this we subtract the percent of the population (17.9%) that will have the virus without knowing it (59 million) leaving us with 168 million cases needed to reach herd immunity. Using a mortality rate of 5.9% of know cases to reach herd immunity (168 million) gives us the total number of deaths to reach herd immunity (9.9 million).  This number deaths is not an absurd number. It is the number of deaths that would occur using the current mortality rate of known cases to reach herd immunity.  A vaccine would reduce the number considerably and new treatments would also reduce the number of deaths.  Also keep mind that there is no time limit.  This virus could and probably will around for many years as will deaths due to it.
> 
> Herd immunity happens when so many people in a community become immune to an infectious disease that it stops the disease from spreading. In effect the disease is wiped out.   This is the theory but in reality, a nation may never fully reach herd immunity and there will still be cases because all parts of the world and all parts of the country may have not reached herd immunity.  In fact, the chances are that we would never reach that point.   Since viruses are constantly changing, new strains of the virus will appear so the reality is the virus never get's wipe out entirely but its numbers maybe so small as to not be a major health problem.
> ...


Where the fuck are you getting this pseudoscience. We know how the immune system works. This isn’t attacking memory B cells. We’ve found those months ago. Even if it was true that for whatever magical reason our immune system decides to treat this disease different from every other disease it comes across...vaccines are not an option. They will not work, so what is your point? Why lockdown? 

Let me explain this to you at a 4th grade reading level. If we lock down the at risk people, then we are only talking about achieving herd immunity for the not at risk people. Just like Sweden is SUCCESSFULLY doing. They actually looked at the numbers and made the correct decision. Its paying off dividends for them. There will be no second wave and soon they can open up their hospitals for elective surgeries again. Just because a surgery is elective, doesn’t mean it’s unnecessary. So the longer until we achieve herd immunity, the longer people who need surgeries and treatments have to wait, and the more and more their condition deteriorates. We’re talking things like pacemakers and stents. How many people are going to die in the mean time waiting for those?

Also, what the fuck is your death rate number. It’s obviously off by a factor of at least 10.


----------



## KGB (May 9, 2020)

IM2 said:


> KGB said:
> 
> 
> > HappyJoy said:
> ...



The White House runs all the hospitals in the US...even the privately owned ones...good to know...


----------



## Flopper (May 9, 2020)

80,004 deaths in the US from Covid 19 divided by 1,346,339 Cases =5.89% (fatality rate).  It's really not that complicated.
Sweden has a population of just under 10 million and no cities with a population over a million.  The US has a population 330 million with 14 cities over million.  The population density of Sweden's major cities is a fifth of the density of major US cities.  On a per captia bases there's 32% more deaths in Sweden from Covid 19 than in the US.  Sweden approach to testing has been essential workers only such as medical, police and fire which probably accounts for their low numbers of total cases reported and high numbers of deaths.  You call that successful?

If vaccines aren't an option maybe you should share your knowledge with the 23 companies that are working on them and the 3 that are going into testing.









						United States COVID - Coronavirus Statistics - Worldometer
					

United States Coronavirus update with statistics and graphs: total and new cases, deaths per day, mortality and recovery rates, current active cases, recoveries, trends and timeline.




					www.worldometers.info


----------



## Mac-7 (May 10, 2020)

KGB said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > KGB said:
> ...


It gets worse

jarred kushner own stock in all those hospitals

and don trump jr is on the board of directors


----------



## Mac-7 (May 10, 2020)

Plus they refuse to treat blacks, hispanics and chinese


----------



## U2Edge (May 10, 2020)

Polishprince said:


> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> > 1. It should last as long as necessary to bring the daily cases of new virus down to a level that is very low.
> ...



You make a World War II scale effort, and you will have the contact tracers you need within months. The United States can use its large police and military forces to help enforce compliance. This is a war against a pathogen, and anyone failing to obey the law is not only a law breaker, but a traitor to their country.


----------



## U2Edge (May 10, 2020)

bripat9643 said:


> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> > Cecilie1200 said:
> ...



Doing so will widen the spread of the virus, kill thousands of more Americans, and be more damaging to the economy in the long run. Consumers won't go out and spend money unless they feel it is safe. Just opening up your restaurant or movie theater does not mean consumers will come and spend their money there. 

That's why you double down on making the environment safe so the consumer will return to do business. Opening up now just risks more spread and death and won't do anything to help the economy in the long run.


----------



## U2Edge (May 10, 2020)

Polishprince said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > U2Edge said:
> ...



The overwhelming majority of people arrive to the United States from other countries through AIR TRAVEL, the same way they arrive in New Zealand or Taiwan. The virus arrived in the United States by AIR TRAVEL, not someone driving in a car across the border with Mexico or Canada. 

New York City is the epicenter of the outbreak in the United States. Most Canadians travel to New York City using AIR TRAVEL. Most Mexicans travel to New York City by AIR as well.


----------



## Polishprince (May 10, 2020)

U2Edge said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > U2Edge said:
> ...




The main problem here with your scenario, if you wait until there is a cure for this virus, there won't be anything to reopen and the economy will be in shambles.   A 12-18 month lockdown would be a catastrophe.

Reopening after that length of time isn't something which is done overnight at all.   Finding capital for inventory, recruiting and hiring staff all takes time, and there won't any customers out there with money.     Digging your way out of a great depression would be a 20 year project.


----------



## bripat9643 (May 10, 2020)

Flopper said:


> 80,004 deaths in the US from Covid 19 divided by 1,346,339 Cases =5.89% (fatality rate).  It's really not that complicated.
> Sweden has a population of just under 10 million and no cities with a population over a million.  The US has a population 330 million with 14 cities over million.  The population density of Sweden's major cities is a fifth of the density of major US cities.  On a per captia bases there's 32% more deaths in Sweden from Covid 19 than in the US.  Sweden approach to testing has been essential workers only such as medical, police and fire which probably accounts for their low numbers of total cases reported and high numbers of deaths.  You call that successful?
> 
> If vaccines aren't an option maybe you should share your knowledge with the 23 companies that are working on them and the 3 that are going into testing.
> ...


"Reported cases" is a number far smaller than the number of people infected.  The later is 20 to 50 times larger.


----------



## bripat9643 (May 10, 2020)

Polishprince said:


> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


These people who believe the shutdown will last until the end of the year are positively insane.  We should never have even started it.


----------



## bripat9643 (May 10, 2020)

U2Edge said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > U2Edge said:
> ...


Horseshit.  Nothing can damage the economy more than shutting it down.  Consumers are already going out and spending.  Coronovirus is a small risk to most people.  If we can go to the grocery store, we can go to work.


----------



## sakinago (May 10, 2020)

U2Edge said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> > U2Edge said:
> ...


You forgot to say hiel hitler at the end


----------



## KGB (May 10, 2020)

U2Edge said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> > U2Edge said:
> ...



First off jack ass, learn how things work.  The only “US police force” is the FBI & the other smaller agencies such as ATF, DEA, & US Secret Service.  All the rest (vast majority) are state & local.  Second, the US military can’t be used for law enforcement.  It’s called  Posse Comitatus.  Thirdly, Name me the Constitutional authority the President has to do a national shutdown.  Quote me chapter & verse.  A big hint...it doesn’t exist.  Before you start throwing out the term “law breaker”, at least have the grace to know how the law works first...


----------



## sakinago (May 10, 2020)

KGB said:


> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> > Polishprince said:
> ...


In that case the biggest law breaker would be the government. The left (and many on the right too) were very quick to jump on Barr for wanting to postpone hearings and trials during the quarantine, effectively suspending habeus corpus...but goddamn they are quick at putting together the browncoats in the name of “security”. They were all over bush for the patriot act, but Snowden comes out and tells us how out of hand it got and they shrug their shoulders. They were right in both cases of the patriot act and Barr. Now they’re sounding down right scary. These are the same people who are all for snitching on neighbors.


----------



## sakinago (May 10, 2020)

Polishprince said:


> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


They really should have suspended all mortgage payments. The relief is just another bailout for the banks since most of that money will be spent on mortgages and rent. The banks already got a bailout when they should not have in 2008. Time to help the people for once and make the banks take this one on the chin.


----------



## sakinago (May 10, 2020)

WTF did this thread get moved into conspiracy theories? The admins here are getting ridiculous. whatever admin did that can go fuck themselves.


----------



## Flopper (May 10, 2020)

U2Edge said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> > U2Edge said:
> ...


By calling out the national guard in all states we would have all the people we need.  Tracing contacts requires a lot of footwork and limited training. However, with out adequate testing, it won't work because to do the job right, you need to contact both primary and incidental contacts, testing each one, quarantining positives, tracing, testing, and quarantining, all contacts etc...  If we did this throughout the population for several months, we have life back to normal, not the new normal, whatever that might be.


----------



## Flopper (May 10, 2020)

KGB said:


> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> > Polishprince said:
> ...


I don't know of any law that allows the president to take the steps governors have taken, but in most states, orders of the governor, particular in a time of a state emergency carry the weight of law.  Would the courts agree? In general, I think they would considering the orders are directed at saving the lives of citizens and  protecting their health.

The powers of the president in a national emergency comes from statues that address the type of emergency.  In the declaration the president specifies the reason for the declaration and the statues that authorize the actions he may take under the declaration.  Both congress and the courts can override his declaration or specific powers he is using.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (May 10, 2020)

sakinago said:


> WTF did this thread get moved into conspiracy theories? The admins here are getting ridiculous. whatever admin did that can go fuck themselves.


         
Yeah that’s how these assholes operate while they bow down to the governments wishes,always have.


----------



## KGB (May 11, 2020)

Flopper said:


> KGB said:
> 
> 
> > U2Edge said:
> ...



Yes, but we aren't talking about the governors here.  We are talking about the federal level which U2 doesn't get.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (May 11, 2020)

meaner gene said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> > Exactly.  I just love this 12-year-old asshat's airy assumption that 1) there will actually be anyone left with money to buy or start businesses, and 2) that even if there were, they would WANT to buy those businesses.
> ...



You continue to be an idiot who knows nothing about economics, but thinks that your reflexive, envious hatred of anyone with money can substitute for the knowledge you lack.

Even if every millionaire and billionaire in the country decided to start buying up closed businesses and foreclosed real estate on the back of this economic collapse, every cent of their net worth would still only be a drop in the bucket of businesses and properties involved.  And I can assure you that none of them will have any desire to sink every penny they own - which they DON'T have in a big money vault like Scrooge McDuck, whatever you think; most of any wealthy person's net worth is tied up in non-liquid assets - into bankrupt small businesses and foreclosed real estate, particularly in a collapsed economy full of financial uncertainty.  They have no more interest in carrying that crap on their books than the banks do.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (May 11, 2020)

meaner gene said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> > Even if there WAS a vaccine, as you so confidently assert with not a shred of definitive proof,* there would still be the possibility of a new, mutated strain of Covid-19.  Even if one didn't show up, there would still be the fear on many people's minds that it COULD.*
> ...



Are you bothering to read anything I'm saying, or are you just having a grand ol' time feeling like Mister Clever Capitalist, trying to play out the glorious debating victory you imagined in your head before actually encountering reality and real people?

As any other halfwitted troll on this board could tell you, I don't take well to asshats trying to write scripts for me and then force me to say the lines they REALLY WANT to argue against.

I'm not actually the one arguing for extended lockdowns, fuckwit; YOU are, on the asinine basis that "the economy is invincible, and capitalism will just bounce it all back in a week whenever I stop being chickenshit."

I'm in favor of gradual and responsible reopening right now, because I know the economy is going to struggle for quite a while to get back on its feet, and the longer we keep this lockdown shit going, the harder and longer that struggle is going to be, and at some point soon, the damage is going to be nigh-irreversible.

So reach up, grab your ears, and pull until you hear the popping noise that indicates your head has left your rectum.  It's time to deal with the REAL debate, not the cartoon version you pictured having.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (May 11, 2020)

meaner gene said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> > If Jeff Bezos or the BOD of WalMart was interested in starting nail salons, wouldn't you think they'd have already done so?
> ...



When a recovery starts, people with money will NOT be investing in nail salons and similar small businesses, and they sure as shit will not be investing in the ones which closed.  I think you vastly overestimate the profit margins on small businesses, if you think there's some overwhelming financial benefit for other people who aren't even in that line of business to go buying them up.  

And that's completely aside from the fact that banks don't sell foreclosed businesses as complete packages, moron.  They repossess the assets and/or collateral and sell it piecemeal to recoup a small percentage of the defaulted loan, hound the defaulting borrower into his grave for whatever other money they can get, and then have to eat the rest of that loan as a business loss.  Why do you think it's so hard to get a bank loan?  Why do they crawl up your ass with microscopes, double-checking every inch of your financial history?  Did you just think it was because they were mean and sadistic?  It's because THEY DON'T WANT TO FORECLOSE; THEY WANT YOU TO PAY THE LOAN BACK.

Dumbass.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (May 11, 2020)

meaner gene said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> > You might want to talk to some bankers if you think it's either that easy OR that desirable.  I defy you to find one banker in the US who's as sanguine about being left holding a glut of bankrupt businesses they have to sell or liquidate in the middle of a collapsed economy.
> ...



What you don't understand is that you're not conveying complicated, unknown-to-all-but-the-brilliant-like-you info, twink.  You're babbling nonsense based on a level of economic knowledge that my 11-year-old would find shamefully simplistic and childish.

The economy ain't the speed limit, shitforbrains.  There's not even a comparison between a driver flexing his foot an inch farther on the accelerator and a multi-trillion dollar economy (formerly) made up of 350 million+ people recovering from a complete shutdown.

It literally nauseates me that fools like you can wander around preening yourself about how "knowledgeable" your ignorance makes you.  If you had even an inkling of how fucking abysmally stupid you sound right now, you'd be on a suicide hotline out of shame.


----------



## Polishprince (May 11, 2020)

Cecilie1200 said:


> Did you just think it was because they were mean and sadistic?  It's because THEY DON'T WANT TO FORECLOSE; THEY WANT YOU TO PAY THE LOAN BACK.
> 
> Dumbass.




It would have to be a pretty hot real estate market and economy for a bank to actually do well with a foreclosure.  And in an economy like that, the borrower would be able to bail out with a willing buyer in that kind of market and avoid foreclosure completely.      In a poor market, no one wants to buy and the bank gets stuck with crap on its portfolio of real estate.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (May 11, 2020)

HappyJoy said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> > HappyJoy said:
> ...



Or so says your talking points, and why would you want to let facts get in the way of your marching orders?


----------



## Cecilie1200 (May 11, 2020)

LA RAM FAN said:


> sakinago said:
> 
> 
> > WTF did this thread get moved into conspiracy theories? The admins here are getting ridiculous. whatever admin did that can go fuck themselves.
> ...



If I had any idea how to protest such a ridiculous, lame, and irrelevant move, I'd do so.  Anyone who thinks a discussion of, "So what alternative plan would you like to suggest?" is somehow a "conspiracy theory" is either not very bright or has an agenda.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (May 11, 2020)

Polishprince said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> > Did you just think it was because they were mean and sadistic?  It's because THEY DON'T WANT TO FORECLOSE; THEY WANT YOU TO PAY THE LOAN BACK.
> ...



Exactly.  And not in any market does the bank actually want to foreclose, because even if they have the ability to resell the property, they still can end up losing money on the time and effort it takes to do so.  And that's with actual real estate like a foreclosed home.  Foreclosing on a small business loan is a net loss for the bank no matter what the economy is like, because small businesses typically don't have any serious assets for the bank to resell to recoup anything like the amount of the loan.


----------



## HappyJoy (May 11, 2020)

Cecilie1200 said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > Polishprince said:
> ...



Marching orders? I'm not the one defending unnecessary tax cuts for rich people.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (May 11, 2020)

HappyJoy said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> > HappyJoy said:
> ...



I haven't "defended" anything.  I have merely pointed out that I don't NEED to defend it, because I utterly reject your premise in the first place.  Defending it would require me to first accept it as true, and it isn't.

So how about you prove your premise, and THEN we'll move on to you demanding a defense?


----------



## sakinago (May 11, 2020)

Cecilie1200 said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> > sakinago said:
> ...


The bias is so clear. I trust 1 or 2 of the admins, but idk how these other admins got power, and why tf they’re acting like micro tyrants on here ruling over their shit dominion. Get a hobby folks


----------

